# DS #2949: Chrono Trigger DS (Japan)



## T-hug (Nov 18, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-4003^^
*NOTE: Currently Doesn't Run Correctly On ANY Card, Check Thread For Updates.*


----------



## Joey R. (Nov 18, 2008)

Woah, nice. It should be playable to anyone who played the original in the SNES (or the PSX port), but I'll wait for the English version


----------



## Vague Rant (Nov 18, 2008)

Cover without a watermark:


----------



## trelantana (Nov 18, 2008)

YES.
Just yes.

I can finally play Chrono Trigger once again!  Only now, I won't look like a fool dragging my entire TV and SNES around with me!

But seriously.  This is a good thing.  I'm going to have to beat the game again in celebration.


----------



## ugly_rose (Nov 18, 2008)

How I've waited for this one!

Now my off-study hours are truly saved!


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 18, 2008)

Just thought I would mention it is due for release next week ( http://www.gametrailers.com/game/8721.html and http://www.gamerevolution.com/release/view.php?system=ds ) so other than a Chinese translation there will be few outside of the "I wonder how it works" crowd willing to translate this one.

Back on topic, maybe I will finally finish it this time. I also wonder what square enix have done for copy protection on this go around.

@trelantana maybe you need something like this:
http://www.engadget.com/2008/11/10/new-sne...n-the-portable/


----------



## cosmiccow (Nov 18, 2008)

wooo nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i was pretty far in the snes version.. but now i will finally finish it. that is, when my preordered not-japanese copy arrives


----------



## Bahamut_X (Nov 18, 2008)

While I'm waiting to get my hands on the NA version, I'm just going to try searching for the rom to see how accurate it is in comparison. I had the original SNES version & I've currently got the PSX version kicking about.

Side Note: You might want to show the JP boxart rather than the NA art.


----------



## granville (Nov 18, 2008)

64MB. Smaller than I'd have imagined what with the videos being included! I wonder if they put any anti-flashcard protection in it...

BTW, apparently this was leaked in Hong Kong (as is common). A guy on the Gamefaqs board has it and got it from Hong Kong. This game isn't due out officially until the 20th for Japan. 5 days later than that for the US.


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 18, 2008)

Vague Rant said:
			
		

> Cover without a watermark:
> *image



Thanks but that's the US cover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I uploaded the JPN cover and NFO.
Also, this game is 1024Mbit.

Updated.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, I'm going to wait for the (U) version. Perhaps I'll undub it too, if it's necessary.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, although I want the NA version purely for readable text, I'll give this one a go.


----------



## granville (Nov 18, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm going to wait for the (U) version. Perhaps I'll undub it too, if it's necessary.


There aren't any voices in the game, so that's unnecessary.

And it's great not to have to deal with SnemulDS anymore!


----------



## Triforce (Nov 18, 2008)

It has English language anyway, which is set by the DS main settings, not too common for JPN games.
It means you guys wont have to wait for USA version though


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

Does Chrono Trigger have 2 boxarts? Cause I saw another one.
THE LEGEND IS ON THE DS!
How about if Chrono Cross was on DS?


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 18, 2008)

Triforce said:
			
		

> It has English language anyway, which is set by the DS main settings, not too common for JPN games.
> It means you guys wont have to wait for USA version though



*downloads*


----------



## chocobeau (Nov 18, 2008)

the language can be switch  to english  (go to the 4th tab in the setting right after beginning a new game)


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

Triforce said:
			
		

> It has English language anyway, which is set by the DS main settings, not too common for JPN games.
> It means you guys wont have to wait for USA version though


Woah Crap you serious?
Wow Ill download my Roger anytime now.
Crap. Maintenance.


----------



## Jax (Nov 18, 2008)

YEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!
English langguage?
AWESOME!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

We wont need the US version.
Great Jolly Squeenix!


----------



## granville (Nov 18, 2008)

Holy shit!!! English text is already in the Japanese version?!?

Mind blown!


----------



## ChaosBoi (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, I just learned about there being english in it on the site I went to get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Looks like I gotta make time for playing both this and Animal Crossing.


----------



## papyrus (Nov 18, 2008)

YAY. No wait for the US release. This is the best gift for my upcoming bday.


----------



## granville (Nov 18, 2008)

Apparently, the famous Gato theme has been nicely preserved:

They call me Gato
I have metal joints
If you can beat me up
You'll earn 15 points

Oh, no, I have lost
And it seems you've won
Here are your 15 points
Now wasn't that fun?

No whiners over the translation here!


----------



## redact (Nov 18, 2008)

dammit, my isp picked the worst time to start shaping my downloads

literally seconds before i clicked "download" my interwebz rapidly slowed and now it's going too slow to dl anything without it resulting in a corrupted file

so this is what that karma thing is


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Nov 18, 2008)

Now i have just to choose: wait for the italian version or buy this one? 
This Japanese one will fit better with my japanese Chrono Trigger Snes box/game. XD


----------



## Banger (Nov 18, 2008)

I am still on the edge if I am going to buy this game or if I am going to "buy" it. Well I know I will "buy" it but still not sure if I will also buy it.


----------



## redact (Nov 18, 2008)

if i had the dosh then i would buy it but i don't, so i  guess i'll just have to "buy" it


----------



## superkrm (Nov 18, 2008)

wooohooo chronotrigger and in english no less


----------



## granville (Nov 18, 2008)

It's playtime. See yall later! (hope it works on DS-One)


----------



## ramzabeoulve (Nov 18, 2008)

Anyone know if this has the same English translation as the Snes/PS1 version, or if they've redone it ?


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 18, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> dammit, my isp picked the worst time to start shaping my downloads
> 
> literally seconds before i clicked "download" my interwebz rapidly slowed and now it's going too slow to dl anything without it resulting in a corrupted file
> 
> so this is what that karma thing is


LOL, i got my "fast" internet back today, to bad its running at half my slow interent speed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Banger (Nov 18, 2008)

ramzabeoulve said:
			
		

> Anyone know if this has the same English translation as the Snes/PS1 version, or if they've redone it ?



For the most part, some things such as Frogs dialog has been changed.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 18, 2008)

@bankaikirby OMG IDIOT no offense.

Back on topic, is it a full translation? As in is the menu, text, voices (if any) all in english?

edit: 61 meg (at my site) no fucking way.


----------



## moozxy (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't know whether to start afresh on this one or finish it off from where I pretty much abandoned it a few months ago on the snes ver on psp... HMMM


----------



## Kamiyama (Nov 18, 2008)

Does anyone else have black screens when you use that teleport thingy? I have M3DS Real with latest firmware. Maybe I try this with Sakura.


----------



## papyrus (Nov 18, 2008)

YAY. Perfect English, Weeeee


----------



## CharAznable (Nov 18, 2008)

Kamiyama said:
			
		

> Does anyone else have black screens when you use that teleport thingy? I have M3DS Real with latest firmware. Maybe I try this with Sakura.



Yep, happened to me too. M3DS Real, latest firmware. 

Probably gonna need a firmware update to fix this. Probably an anti-piracy measure put in by Square-Enix.


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 18, 2008)

SeraphisCain said:
			
		

> Kamiyama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same with my slot 2 M3 SD, except I at least got the blue seizures to go before it locked up. If I wasen't already burning a DL disc I'd try putting it in Safe mode and trying again.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2008)

It just started up in english anyway. I didn't have to select it. I'm guessing I'm going to get 20 mins out of this then a thank-you screen.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 18, 2008)

Before I tangle with it is the translation like the Japanese phoenix wright releases (the odd spelling/grammar mistake) or is it good?

Secondly is anyone up for a retranslation/cleanup hack and possibly even a rebalancing of the game (hard mode if you will). I have moved away from translations for a while (far too much effort) instead focusing on improvement hacks and this would be a good one. It would also make a nice demo hack which it seems we sorely need around here.
If we can assemble a team I will post my hackings docs as they are (they are more or less finished aside from DS 3d specifics, issues with tracing, real world file formats and GBA background hacking/low level video hardware) and sideline that project for a few weeks to go full time on this. I am up for hacking (grunt work through high end) and can help with language (my Japanese is not so good but hopefully enough to play in the world).

The fact it is on the DS means we have near unlimited space and much more in the way of resources to play with and we could make a really good version (despite not playing the game much I have followed the retranslation efforts for the SNES and the main gripe from all those who went in for it was resource issues.

Edit: if it turns out there are protection issues (the last few big titles from SE have had it) then I say we find out how it works and do a full blown hack that rather than the albeit functional roundabout methods that have been used for the last few titles.


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 18, 2008)

SaturnPlanet.. Is it in English?? wah.


----------



## adzix (Nov 18, 2008)

supercard cf
works like a charm so far
setting the language to english only works after already starting a new game, only then can you access the settings menu.


----------



## ZPE (Nov 18, 2008)

ramzabeoulve said:
			
		

> Anyone know if this has the same English translation as the Snes/PS1 version, or if they've redone it ?



It's both.


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 18, 2008)

Awesome, getting this one then


----------



## Frog (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow, the ds just tripled in awesomeness!


----------



## ramzabeoulve (Nov 18, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> ramzabeoulve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What ? Tell me Frog retained his knight of olde manner of speech..


----------



## SoulAnger (Nov 18, 2008)

Wait what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wasnt expecting this yet


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 18, 2008)

@ frog Much unlike your sexiness?


----------



## granville (Nov 18, 2008)

Supercard DS-One latest firmware. Works fine until the end of the teleporter scene. Crono is sucked into the time rip and the time travel animation (along with the music that plays with it) never ends.

New copy protection obviously. Although it's a mystery to me why they even try. A waste of money on their part for something that will be hacked within a few days.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2008)

Crazy never ending blue screen on the CycloDS evo too.


----------



## LORD_NIGHTMARE (Nov 18, 2008)

same as the R4
any ideas on how to bypass this?


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 18, 2008)

Their might be an ar code that will fix it like dragonquest i think it was.


----------



## Frog (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh great, so it currently doesnt work on flascharts?
The ds just temporarily halved its awesomeness.


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 18, 2008)

By the time I wake up in the morning, there will be a fix of some sort.. Why do people worry so much.. Theres so many good games that have just come out that you cant have finished them all already.. Just wait..


----------



## oliek23 (Nov 18, 2008)

I can't wait to get this game! I really can't. I'm going to get the english version though! I can't read japanese!


----------



## granville (Nov 18, 2008)

No$GBA does this too. I was going to suggest bypassing the part in no$gba and making a save AFTER the loop then writing the save to the flashcard, but no luck there.

Mind you, I'm certain there's a simple way to fix this with an AR cheat. I'd see it fixed within a day or two. There always is a fix.

It really is stupid for these companies to even try to lock us out. Why do they bother when their efforts are so pathetic?


----------



## Frog (Nov 18, 2008)

oliek23 said:
			
		

> I can't wait to get this game! I really can't. I'm going to get the english version though! I can't read japanese!


Theres an english option in the japanese version... isn't there?


----------



## LORD_NIGHTMARE (Nov 18, 2008)

if everyone is betting that there's gonna be a fix in the morning who's actualy gonna make it?


----------



## Toutatis (Nov 18, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> SeraphisCain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here, using a M3 Simply.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Nov 18, 2008)

Happens also with DSTT firmware 1.15 w/ YSMenu, DMA on.

I'll try it w/o DMA


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Nov 18, 2008)

omgomg

if only etrenal myst was here

i am so gonna play this


----------



## granville (Nov 18, 2008)

LORD_NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> if everyone is betting that there's gonna be a fix in the morning who's actualy gonna make it?


Probably less of a fix, and more of a cheat. Narin's code database usually adds copy protection bypass codes that work great. That will probably work fine until Supercard, team Cyclops, and all the other companies update their firmwares for a more permanent fix.


----------



## LORD_NIGHTMARE (Nov 18, 2008)

ok, cool. that sound hopefull


----------



## Frog (Nov 18, 2008)

I just hope its fixed sometime soon...

actually, playable or not this calls for an avatar change!


----------



## Normmatt (Nov 18, 2008)

temp solution, http://rapidshare.com/files/164956246/cvn-chrot.rar.html a save right after blue screen of death.


----------



## granville (Nov 18, 2008)

In the meantime, go over to Guardia forest and enjoy the spectacularly faithful reproduction of the beautiful Secret of the Forest tune! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That and Corridors of Time are some of my favorite pieces of music EVER! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thanks Normmatt!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wonder if it does the same thing at other time holes though...


----------



## lcleong (Nov 18, 2008)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> temp solution, http://rapidshare.com/files/164956246/cvn-chrot.rar.html a save right after blue screen of death.




oO how u get past it?


----------



## Frog (Nov 18, 2008)

you could always grind Guardia forest till it's fixed.


----------



## GreenBanana (Nov 18, 2008)

Joey R. said:
			
		

> Woah, nice. It should be playable to anyone who played the original in the SNES (or the PSX port), but I'll wait for the English version



That sounds reasonable, since a release you can't read doesn't really count anyways.


----------



## CharAznable (Nov 18, 2008)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> Joey R. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But, umm...this version DOES have English text.


----------



## granville (Nov 18, 2008)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> Joey R. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Japanese version has an English option. So no need to wait.

And Normmatt's save file works like a charm. It's saved on the map of 600AD right after the copy protection, so no worries. Just hope the game doesn't do this at ALL time gates.

And I uploaded it to file factory. Go ahead and remove this message though if it's against the rules.

http://www.filefactory.com/file/aca79b/n/cvn-chrot_rar


----------



## ChaosBoi (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm also wondering how you were able to pass the time gate. I've gone and obtained all the stuff in the monster tent as well as using custom names for my characters so I don't really want to switch to that temp solution. Can we at least hope for some kind of patch/code that bypasses this later? It's 4am over here (Don't ask why I'm still up) so I'm gonna go play some night time Animal Crossing until this gets fixed.


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 18, 2008)

A save isn't against the rules.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 18, 2008)

Here's a mirror of the save file Normmatt posted: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3781

And whichever staff member trashed LORD_NIGHTMARE's post requesting that this file be reuploaded needs to start paying more attention.


----------



## LORD_NIGHTMARE (Nov 18, 2008)

thank you Destructobot, your my hero


----------



## Tanas (Nov 18, 2008)

Funny but Chrono Trigger was already set to English the first ran it and as far as I can see there isnt even any Japanese language option.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Nov 18, 2008)

Mine was set to english by default as well but there is a Japanese option. It's in the 4th tab of the system config.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Funny but Chrono Trigger was already set to English the first ran it and as far as I can see there isnt even any Japanese language option.


Probably looks in the system settings


----------



## kikoexe (Nov 18, 2008)

is it working fine on the cyclo ds?


----------



## Frog (Nov 18, 2008)

Apparently not.


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 18, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Here's a mirror of the save file Normmatt posted: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3781
> 
> And whichever staff member trashed LORD_NIGHTMARE's post requesting that this file be reuploaded needs to start paying more attention.


That was me. I saw none of the posts above it, someone reported it as a ROM link, and I saw the file names were the same. I then read up and noticed what it was. My bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anywhoo, that save works wonders. Just kinda a tad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for me that he didn't buy a single thing during the fair, I'm getting my ass kicked by the generic green things all over the first forest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I love the Bottom Screen in this, can't believe he turned it off by default.


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 18, 2008)

I get a looping time portal screen on the Acekard 2. The music and blue swirly screen just plays over and over...


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> I get a looping time portal screen on the Acekard 2. The music and blue swirly screen just plays over and over...


Apparently everyones getting that.
Will wait for a proper solution to arrive


----------



## Marv (Nov 18, 2008)

Works on newest Sakura


----------



## Noitora (Nov 18, 2008)

Weee now to wait for the English release.


----------



## zorro_kun (Nov 18, 2008)

Stuck again!!!

just after Frog joins, play the piano, nothing happened?! the door supposed to appear

haiz, better really wait for a really proper release, or just buy the original, its worth every penny


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 18, 2008)

The save doesn't work on the Acekard 2 either, when I load the game it says "Intialising save memory... do not POWER OFF." and then I only get the option to start a new game.


----------



## Normmatt (Nov 18, 2008)

I got past that blue screen by running it in no$gba


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Weee now to wait for the English release.


I don't know have you read the previous posts, but this Japan version contains English translation, the perfect one too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But it has piracy protection, and it's currently unplayable after some points..


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 18, 2008)

Awesome.

Hopefully no one starts posting translation requests


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> Awesome.
> 
> Hopefully no one starts posting translation requests








To be honest, it wouldn't surprise me at all!


----------



## Movi (Nov 18, 2008)

It's impossible to progress both at the warp scene and after frog joins your party. A lot of piracy checks are in place :/


----------



## Efelsiel (Nov 18, 2008)

Movi said:
			
		

> It's impossible to progress both at the warp scene and after frog joins your party. A lot of piracy checks are in place :/



What are you playing it on?


----------



## WildWon (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, i showed up to work this morning, and checked my beloved GBATemp site, and bam. Chrono Trigger was staring at me. Its in the queue right now, and i can NOT wait to finally play this beast.

I started reading the thread, but with 48 members currently reading it:





This beast is blowing up.

So, quick question - Does the current piracy protection keep this from running on the Cyclo? I only ask because i won't be able to test for another 8 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (otherwise, i'd check it myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Thanks to whomever answers, and thanks to those god-send dumpers out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CRONO IS BAX0RZ!!! (and i'm completely un-hip...)


----------



## Movi (Nov 18, 2008)

R4DS (original) with 1.18 kernel.

*Posts merged*

I wish i had a Acekard 2, then i maybe would be able to come up with something :/


----------



## Vague Rant (Nov 18, 2008)

WildWon: It dies on the Cyclo just as well as anything else.


----------



## Kamiyama (Nov 18, 2008)

Movi said:
			
		

> It's impossible to progress both at the warp scene and after frog joins your party. A lot of piracy checks are in place :/


About of those:






All text are showing like this when you go to Manolia Cathedral... Battle text and all text from earlier of game are normal, though.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Well, i showed up to work this morning, and checked my beloved GBATemp site, and bam. Chrono Trigger was staring at me. Its in the queue right now, and i can NOT wait to finally play this beast.
> 
> I started reading the thread, but with 48 members currently reading it:
> 
> ...


Yeah Wildy, I'm sorry to bring it to you...but no luck, even for CycloDS!!

I guess we need to wait some time for ninjas and magicians do their work and make our carts fully working again!


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 18, 2008)

So.. no flash card can bypass the protections? 

Oh well, that's not the first time.. someone will find a way eventually


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 18, 2008)

When I saw the name pop up, I was like *"Holy sh*-"* I had no idea this was released so fast.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 18, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just read that it has English built in, too bad for the piracy protection


----------



## WildWon (Nov 18, 2008)

Aye, well, it'll be figgered out soon enough i'm sure. Also, i will be purchasing this one, as well. I cannot wait to sit down with this game again.

Side note: its fun how as the world wakes up, more and more people are in here. Now we're at 58 members


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Nov 18, 2008)

Kamiyama said:
			
		

> Does anyone else have black screens when you use that teleport thingy? I have M3DS Real with latest firmware. Maybe I try this with Sakura.



im having that.. Im using Cyclo Ds.. 

Fuck. This and star wars don't work. So disappointed


----------



## Fabianwashere (Nov 18, 2008)

151 users here O_O too bad for the piracy locks...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 18, 2008)

FUCKERS..im getting sick of this Piracy Protection Shit.

wonder if it works on Slot 2 devices?


----------



## raulpica (Nov 18, 2008)

Kamiyama said:
			
		

> Movi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That just seems to be Japanese


----------



## Goli (Nov 18, 2008)

Marv said:
			
		

> Works on newest Sakura


Is that confirmed?
And if it is (sorry for the stupid question) can you put the Sakura firmware into a M3 DS Real?


----------



## WildWon (Nov 18, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> FUCKERS..im getting sick of this Piracy Protection Shit.
> 
> wonder if it works on Slot 2 devices?



 really? You're sick of piracy protection? Then buy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really, this is a speedbump. If you don't like to go around legal means, then don't do it illegally. As a matter of fact, buy this game regardless. It's more than worth it, and it'll keep great ports coming.

Here's to hoping for Super Metroid and Earthbound at some point


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

For the person who says its working on the latest Sakura, post a save file directly after you open the secret door in the cathedral please!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 18, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




just looked at gamestop...40 Fucking bucks...

im NOT buying it. 

30$ maybe...


----------



## Noitora (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm off to edit  the font to match the snes one until someone finds a way to bypess the protection.


----------



## da_head (Nov 18, 2008)

awesome *goes to download buy* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol 69 members viewing


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 18, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> FUCKERS..im getting sick of this Piracy Protection Shit.
> 
> wonder if it works on Slot 2 devices?



YEAH! HOW DARE THEY TRY TO PROTECT THEIR PROPERTY!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 18, 2008)

arn't they rich enough?...i mean SERIOUSLY.


they are a BILLION dollar industry...they could use a little profit cut back



whats sucks worse is heh heh...my r4 is dead (figurtavely)...there will be no fix for this.


----------



## zorro_kun (Nov 18, 2008)

this has to be breaking the record of any message board in the world, of having people refreshing every seconds, trying to see whether the "ice" has been broken or not


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm personally finding it hilarious at what has come up so far. 

You just KNOW that it's going to throw another lock-up when you teleport back to the present. 

If you manage to bypass that on a flashcard, then when you get thrown in jail, it'll just have you sit there, nothing happens.

and on, and on, and on, and on

EDIT : There'll be a fix for this, it'll be an AR code, it'll pop up within the next 24 hours. People will be working on it, they just don't want to post in this thread because the second they do, every retard in the thread will be posting and PM'ing "OMG CODE PLS OMG".


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 18, 2008)

well if its SQUARE-ENIX it will have protection....should have seen that comming

"thanks for playing!" omg...the start..of a disaster


----------



## WildWon (Nov 18, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> arn't they rich enough?...i mean SERIOUSLY.
> 
> 
> they are a BILLION dollar industry...they could use a little profit cut back



Wow. You really don't know how this works. If you give them money, they'll put out the games that bring in money. If you don't, we'll be loaded with shovelware. Yes, they have money already, but if they don't get money, we don't get games.

Give them an extra $10 for this one. Then they'll see that either A. they have to put out good games, or B. They have to port good games. Either way its win win.

Actually, forget it. Those of us that care about our games will cover your ass for what you just want for free. Its a karmatic thing. I used to just d-load w/out buying shit, and now i'm older and understand how things work. So, you'll understand at some point.

Have fun with this one though! Once its patched and working, it'll be a blast


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 18, 2008)

if i had income it would be absolutely NO PROBLEM buying games...

it just that I can't afford them..im still in school with no job. YET.

*Tries to Convert it using SuperCard SD when he gets home*


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Nov 18, 2008)

just looked at gamestop...40 Fucking bucks...

im NOT buying it. 

30$ maybe...


That annoys the fuck out of me. You yanks have it good.

$40 over here (UK) is roughly £20.. We pay £30-35 for Ds games.. Thats $60+..

So shut up.


----------



## WildWon (Nov 18, 2008)

eobb said:
			
		

> just looked at gamestop...40 Fucking bucks...
> 
> im NOT buying it.
> 
> ...



Haha i learned that a few years back as well. The wonders of exchange rates. And i know we have it decent here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still, i'd much rather live in London :-\ But thats a story for another time


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 18, 2008)

wow.....that really sucks...i guess you have a reason to pirate eh?


----------



## Kamiyama (Nov 18, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Kamiyama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have my eyes... But that same dialogue was in ALL cathedral dialogues. It was like "????????". And that's not even one word of Japanese.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Nov 18, 2008)

after sending that post i lloked up the current exchange rate.. (im bored. Shut up)

Holy shit our economy is fucked.. The pound is waaay down..

Anyway.. Yeah, Chrono Trigger rules!!


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 18, 2008)

eobb said:
			
		

> That annoys the fuck out of me. You yanks have it good.
> 
> $40 over here (UK) is roughly £20.. We pay £30-35 for Ds games.. Thats $60+..
> 
> So shut up.


And that is why most of my games are mostly imports!  Even with postage and packaging it still works out £5 cheaper and I mostly get a game sooner.

But then us Brits aren't the worst off, I heard other countries pay twice that.


----------



## Intimidator88 (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice chrono trigger bout a week early woot now only if Luminous Arc 2 would be dumped today the day would be perfect xD 
Too bad bout the piracy blocks i cant see why they do it if someone just puts out a code to bypass it or new firmware to fix it i mean seems kind of pointless but oh well people should buy the game even if its just a port cause try finding the snes chrono trigger for 40 bucks or under good luck with that even ebay sells them for 70+ xD


----------



## MistahJelly (Nov 18, 2008)

Can the Acekard 2 bypass the piracy protection?


----------



## Gokuroro (Nov 18, 2008)

eobb said:
			
		

> just looked at gamestop...40 Fucking bucks...
> 
> im NOT buying it.
> 
> ...


Think about it this way, at least you don't live here in Brazil. The minimum salary around here is about R$400,00 (that is about $200 a month) and you pay around R$250,00 (about $125,00) for a game if you are buying from the "right" place. And of course, we would just get it at least 3 months after it was released in USA.
So yeah... "$40 over here (UK) is roughly R$80,00.. We pay R$250 for Ds games.. Thats $125+.."


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

Jellider said:
			
		

> Can the Acekard 2 bypass the piracy protection?


No, read the thread.


----------



## loony747 (Nov 18, 2008)

In Mexico, it depends on the game and the popularity of said game here.

Soccer and fighting games are usually 20% over their normal US tag, whereas games like Smackdown are usually cheaper.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 18, 2008)

if i bought it. i would be fucking broke...

my only income is hacking PSP's $20 /customer


hey..should get $40 actually this month..POSSIBLY....

worth the money when i can emulate it? ZSNES?...


----------



## raulpica (Nov 18, 2008)

Kamiyama said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. Sorry didn't mean to offend you or anything. I didn't thing all text were EXACTLY like this. And I couldn't read words precisely as the pic was too blurry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That seems a protection thingy


----------



## Yuan (Nov 18, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> Doesn't everything in Brazil cost like $5,000,000?



Yep. 60% tax over all imported things. And there are other taxes, and they're not low.


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 18, 2008)

I might try this, hey, it's free, but I'm never going to get far.


----------



## Movi (Nov 18, 2008)

Has anyone tried running this with YsMenu on the R4? It probably wont do much, but maybe...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 18, 2008)

how bout' SuperCard SD??...

im in school so i cant try it


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

It's not working on any flashcard, wait for a patch/code.


----------



## Movi (Nov 18, 2008)

I wonder if the r4 team will release a kernel update for this. They usually did that, but then 90% of ppl here bitch that the R4 is dead and so on...


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 18, 2008)

R4 team won't be fixing anything. Some of the clone makers might manage a hack though.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

The R4 team won't release a kernel update for it, they're no longer supporting the card, wait for a rom-patch or an AR code fix.

Can one of the admins/mods post that the game is unplayable on all flashcards so that people stop saying stupid things in this thread?

It's a discussion about the release of the game, it's already been established that it doesn't work, if you're raging about the fact that this game, a game you're getting FOR FREE, isn't working... then go rage somewhere that people care about it.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Nov 18, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> The R4 team won't release a kernel update for it, they're no longer supporting the card, wait for a rom-patch or an AR code fix.
> 
> Can one of the admins/mods post that the game is unplayable on all flashcards so that people stop saying stupid things in this thread?
> 
> It's a discussion about the release of the game, it's already been established that it doesn't work, if you're raging about the fact that this game, a game you're getting FOR FREE, isn't working... then go rage somewhere that people care about it.




Seconded


----------



## da_head (Nov 18, 2008)

wtf? it doesn't work on r4? goddamnit!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 18, 2008)

well Starwars TCW worked on SuperCard SD.

what about this??


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

IT DOESN'T WORK ON *ANY CARD.*

For the last friggin' time.


----------



## loony747 (Nov 18, 2008)

So, what has been added in the NDS version? New dungeons? Monsters? Didn't keep up with this one.


----------



## Lord Prime (Nov 18, 2008)

We should just call it "Chrono Frigger" for the mean time.

Its all friggin' us.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Nov 18, 2008)

loony747 said:
			
		

> So, what has been added in the NDS version? New dungeons? Monsters? Didn't keep up with this one.



a few new timelines and a wi fi monster trainer/battle thingy..


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 18, 2008)

Not even Cyclo eh?

Bravo Square-Enix, bravo


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

New Stuff : 

Revised script
Arena mode 
New dungeons
One new ending


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 18, 2008)

$40 is too expensive for NO ENHANCED graphics...

and stolen emulation software most likely....

like the DSi....half of the apps are probably stolen homebrew code



they better have both endings....i dont like it when they change originals


----------



## loony747 (Nov 18, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> New Stuff :
> 
> Revised script
> Arena mode
> ...




Cool. It's been awhile since I played this one.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

Chrono Trigger doesn't need enhanced graphics, it's a beautiful game just the way it is. This is a port done correctly, unlike the god-awful PS1 version.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 18, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> Chrono Trigger doesn't need enhanced graphics, it's a beautiful game just the way it is. This is a port done correctly, unlike the god-awful PS1 version.




how right your are


----------



## indask8 (Nov 18, 2008)

Also some of the musics sounds more bad than the snes version...

Like in the guardia castle, in snes there's an amazing trumpet sound, on DS, some kind of nes "bip"...

Disappointing.

But some other musics sound pretty good... but not as amazing as the original snes sound track.


----------



## TripDyke (Nov 18, 2008)

I haven't managed to get it working on my M3Real with the latest firmware.  I'm tempted to try it with Sakura.


----------



## Osaka (Nov 18, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> $40 is too expensive for NO ENHANCED graphics...
> 
> and stolen emulation software most likely....
> 
> ...


do you have anything constructive to say... anything at all? every single one of your posts in here is some whining or crying about something.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 18, 2008)

TripDyke said:
			
		

> I haven't managed to get it working on my M3Real with the latest firmware.  I'm tempted to try it with Sakura.



Are you stupid? Did you read any of the thread? IT DOES NOT WORK ON ANY CARD.

Theres really nothing for anyone else to add in this thread, just patiently wait for a fix. But im sure you'll manage to post hundreds of more pointless whining posts.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Nov 18, 2008)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> TripDyke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently it works with DS-X with the Max Crass Method.. Though i dont know what that is?


----------



## Alerek (Nov 18, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> $40 is too expensive for NO ENHANCED graphics...
> 
> and stolen emulation software most likely....
> 
> ...




This game is a legend, and any of its releases on any console deserves no criticism....

And "It better have both endings..." 

Have you ever actually played through this game before?


----------



## TripDyke (Nov 18, 2008)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> TripDyke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I did read the whole thread and saw that someone mentioned that they managed to get it working on the Sakura firmware.  So I thought I'd add to that by commenting that it doesn't work with the 4.1 firmware, and that I'd try the Sakura to see if it really did work.  I certainly wasn't whining.  I think you need to take a few deep breaths and stop getting angry at people on the internet, it won't do you any good.  Also, manners helps.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2008)

To be more constructive...

Did anyone notice the slight speed up? Everything is running slightly faster. From movement to attack, kinda made me feel weird O.o I think I prefer the old speed. Made Crono's (or Chrono) critical that much more awesome. But it could just be me though...


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow, you just know there are 231 depressed people right now...


----------



## zidane_genome (Nov 18, 2008)

Confirming...

G6DS Real - infinite time warp...

Suprised... everything usually works with the G6DS


----------



## War (Nov 18, 2008)

How exactly do we play this in English? I saw it in another forum, but it's in Spanish and the directions are horrible.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

TripDyke said:
			
		

> iNFiNiTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GBAtemp isn't the only place on earth that DS games are discussed.

It's been confirmed as not working on the Sakura, it doesn't work on the DS-X with the Max Crass Method, it doesn't work on any card yet.

*THE ENGLISH IS IN THE BLOODY GAME ALREADY. IF YOU'RE RUNNING A DS WITH ANYTHING OTHER THAN JAPANESE AS THE SYSTEM SETTING, IT'LL AUTOMATICALLY RUN IN ENGLISH.*

Jesus fucking christ


----------



## Ryupower (Nov 18, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> How exactly do we play this in English? I saw it in another forum, but it's in Spanish and the directions are horrible.



set the DS to English in the System menu of the system
or
in the setting menu of the game look at tap 4 there should be a setting there

also
on page 1, post 1 (and homepage) there should be a note saying that the game in not working on most Cards(at this time) (and where the no asking for roms note?)


----------



## War (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, I just noticed the whole "not working on any flashcart right now" :\ Too bad.


----------



## Killermech (Nov 18, 2008)

Alerek said:
			
		

> they better have both endings....i dont like it when they change originals


It has both endings, along with a nice long cinematic ending.

As a sidenote, can someone that can read japanese (and don't mind reading on some of the ending text) give me a pm?
It's not much, like 3 phrases and need it translated for my video.


----------



## concealed identi (Nov 18, 2008)

Is it working on the Cyclo DS?



Anyway, I'll just wait for the English version.


----------



## lcleong (Nov 18, 2008)

lets see how fast can this Chrono Trigger DS find the solution compare to Cid to Chocobo no Fushigi na Dungeon: Toki Wasure no Meikyuu +


----------



## War (Nov 18, 2008)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> Is it working on the Cyclo DS?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'll just wait for the English version.


Apparently not :\

And I doubt the English version will be any different. It still won't work.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> Is it working on the Cyclo DS?
> Is it working on the Cyclo DS?
> Is it working on the Cyclo DS?
> Is it working on the Cyclo DS?
> ...


----------



## ishin (Nov 18, 2008)

Err. what isn't working on any card? The game loads fine on my Supercard Dsone


----------



## TripDyke (Nov 18, 2008)

_*snip_
Try not to let your blood pressure get too high.  I understand your frustration at obvious questions, but I still fail to see how my statement translates to you as being DURRRR HURRRR WHY DOESNT IT WORK FOR MEEE.  And yes, I did fail to see the post that proved that it's not working on Sakura because it's 2am and I admit that I merely skimmed over all the previous posts as opposed to reading every single one in detail.  I sincerely hope this doesn't make you RAAAAAAAAAAAAGE even more than you already have.


----------



## baronluigi (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, the game works fine in my R4 too

But it seems that in M3REAL freezes when you are entering in the first time portal.

PD: And in R4 too


----------



## Metal Overlord (Nov 18, 2008)

Does this game work on the R4?


----------



## Yuan (Nov 18, 2008)

Does Slot 1 Flashcards run GBA roms?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2008)

ROFL.

People, the game LOADS fine on any flash cart. The thing is getting past a certain point in the game namely when first entering the portal to save Marle. The portal scene is repeated over and over and over again and does not stop. Similarly, when meeting Frog and a door is supposed to appear after playing the organ, it does not. Therefore it is deemed "not working" on any flash cart.

Try to understand gackt's pain.


----------



## concealed identi (Nov 18, 2008)

How about on the M3?


I'd rather wait for a version I can play in English, anyway.


----------



## Zagger (Nov 18, 2008)

lol, wtf... just read the post above yours Metal Overlord... its like some guys post with their eyes closed ffs :/


----------



## TripDyke (Nov 18, 2008)

Iz thar a working n64 emu lolz hurr durrr.


----------



## baronluigi (Nov 18, 2008)

I think we are confusing each other

When you are saying that this game doesnt work in any flaschard, you mean that IT DOESNT START or IT FREEZES in a SPECIFICAL PLACE?

Because if it is the first, it works fine in my R4.

EDIT: OK, i just readed it. Ok, it seems that it is an error like in 2838 release...so we have to wait until a PATCH or something else arrives.


----------



## indask8 (Nov 18, 2008)

Really...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The game start on any flashcart...

just once you enter a portal for time travel or try to play piano to advance, nothing happens/freeze.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> How about on the M3?
> How about on the M3?
> How about on the M3?
> How about on the M3?
> ...


----------



## loony747 (Nov 18, 2008)

This game doesn't work on any flashcart.


----------



## ishin (Nov 18, 2008)

err. right thanks for 'enlightening' me. Thought it'd have white screens but if it gets stuck like .. well we'll see a fix sooner or later.

And to all those who go "I want to play it in english anyway" it is in english, not engrish nothing. Just english. K? thx


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice, another copy protection. This is gonna be interesting


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

The next post below this will be retarded


----------



## concealed identi (Nov 18, 2008)

Even on the CycloDS?


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

Yay, I was right


----------



## baronluigi (Nov 18, 2008)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> Nice, another copy protection. This is gonna be interesting



Are they copy protections or just dumping errors?


----------



## concealed identi (Nov 18, 2008)

No, it totally does work on the CycloDS. I just started it up and it works fine! 


Too bad it's only in Japanese.


----------



## ishin (Nov 18, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> The next post below this will be retarded
> 
> 
> QUOTE(gacktgacktgackt @ Nov 18 2008, 04:27 PM) Yay, I was right



I lol'd so badly xD


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> No, it totally does work on the CycloDS. I just started it up and it works fine!
> 
> 
> Too bad it's only in Japanese.


Seriously, just give up posting now before you make yourself look like even more of a spacker than you already do.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 18, 2008)

baronluigi said:
			
		

> Maikel Steneker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, we're talking about Square Enix here. It's probably a copy protection. I don't know for sure, but dumping errors are quite rare, while copy protections are on any Square Enix game.

Also, someone was able to get past that part of the game that locks up. That makes a dumping error almost impossible.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 18, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> $40 is too expensive for NO ENHANCED graphics...
> 
> and stolen emulation software most likely....
> 
> ...


I can reassure you that the game has been coded from scratch, taking a look at the game's file system could have given you the answer.
Also there's no snes rom that can display graphics or whatever in both screens so emulating it is out of the question.



All of the original endings are there, they just added two more if I remember correctly.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2008)

This thread is full of people with total win.


----------



## baronluigi (Nov 18, 2008)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> baronluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, so we have to be thinking that KH 358/2 will have protection too T_T


----------



## talesmeister (Nov 18, 2008)

errrr you know why we say that it doesn't work on any card......
BCOZ YOU'LL GET STUCK ON THE FIRST WARP / PORTAL IN MILLENIA FAIR....( again...ON ANY CARD !!! )


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

*EVERYBODY STOP!!*

This game loads fine on all carts!! However it freezes during the gameplay due to some anti-piracy measurements!!
Wait for firmware update for your cart, or cheat!!

*STOP ASKING IF IT WORKS ON YOUR FLASHCART!!

GAME FREEZES FOR EVERYONE (who don't own the original game)!!*

If you continue to mess like this, I'll close the topic..


----------



## concealed identi (Nov 18, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> concealed identity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Don't be jealous now, I wouldn't call you stupid for not realizing it works on a CycloDS. Or that you're getting so excited over a game that's not in English.


----------



## outphase (Nov 18, 2008)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> Don't be jealous now, I wouldn't call you stupid for not realizing it works on a CycloDS. Or that you're getting so excited over a game that's not in English.


There is indeed English in the game.


----------



## ishin (Nov 18, 2008)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> gacktgacktgackt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*scrapes up the flame food* *puts concealed identity behind a flame shield*
Good luck


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

So will it work if I copy it to floppy and load it on my Super Magicom?

(Sorry thought the thread needed some comic relief)

It's just one of those things guys, you'll just have to wait for a fix.


----------



## Shinrin (Nov 18, 2008)

someone is calming that he got up to the race against johnny and it has protection as well it seems.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

Not even going to bother, my point has been proven rather nicely!

So, Chrono Trigger then, great game! Can't wait to see what the extra dungeons are like.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> So will it work if I copy it to floppy and load it on my Super Magicom?
> 
> (Sorry thought the thread needed some comic relief)
> 
> It's just one of those things guys, you'll just have to wait for a fix.








 I tried that already, no point in doing it Trolley!!


(thanks on easing up on this)


----------



## ace90099 (Nov 18, 2008)

Does this game work with emulators?


----------



## concealed identi (Nov 18, 2008)

People not reading the thread. Check.

People whining. Check.

People getting incredibly worked up to the point where I fear they're either 8 or have a social condition. Check.

Inability to recognize obvious sarcasm. Check.

Moderators passive-aggressively editing posts and doing their best to limit discussion on a message board. Check.


Man, this thread is the best 8-page microcosm of this board I've ever seen! Can't wait to try this game out, as I've heard so much about it over the years but never got a chance to play it. It'll be hard to top the amount of fun I've had in this thread already, though.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> People not reading the thread. Check.
> 
> People whining. Check.
> 
> ...


People just begging to be banned. Check.


----------



## Yuan (Nov 18, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> So will it work if I copy it to floppy and load it on my Super Magicom?
> 
> (Sorry thought the thread needed some comic relief)
> 
> It's just one of those things guys, you'll just have to wait for a fix.



Lots of floppys, you mean.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 18, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> So will it work if I copy it to floppy and load it on my Super Magicom?
> 
> (Sorry thought the thread needed some comic relief)
> 
> It's just one of those things guys, you'll just have to wait for a fix.



LOL, 

Try commodore64 

Floppy disks that are actually floppy ftw!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

People, look for a save AFTER the game freezes.


----------



## concealed identi (Nov 18, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> concealed identity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm not sure if you mean me or you, but if it's any consolation, I don't blame you for bein' sore. Tricking you like that was a mean thing to do. I'm sorry.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> People not reading the thread. Check.
> 
> People whining. Check.
> 
> ...


Didn't I already asked for everybody to stop with this kind of talk....It has nothing to do with the game!
It just makes more work for me to remove offtopic....It would be easier to suspend you, than clean after you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have no problem with sarcasm or anything like that, but don't you see that some people don't get it, and it leads to flaming and more offtopic!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

Quoted for the sake of clean thread!!


			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> *EVERYBODY STOP!!*
> 
> This game loads fine on all carts!! However it freezes during the gameplay due to some anti-piracy measurements!!
> Wait for firmware update for your cart, or cheat!!
> ...


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmm... there are rumblings on the internet that this problem might be fixed soon!


----------



## Killermech (Nov 18, 2008)

I'll try this again since my other post disappeared at the blink of an eye


----------



## Metal Overlord (Nov 18, 2008)

Why does the R4 compatibility list say that this game do work? I thought it doesn't on the R4?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> I'll try this again since my other post disappeared at the blink of an eye


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Nov 18, 2008)

LOL best thread ever..

Omg there sure are some super trolls around..


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

Metal Overlord said:
			
		

> Why does the R4 compatibility list say that this game do work? I thought it doesn't on the R4?


The compatibility list says that it has anti-piracy problems.


----------



## da_head (Nov 18, 2008)

yo toni, just suspend gacktgacktgackt. he's been warned enough.


----------



## baronluigi (Nov 18, 2008)

Metal Overlord said:
			
		

> Why does the R4 compatibility list say that this game do work? I thought it doesn't on the R4?



Well, R4 WIKI is that, a WIKI, so isnt perfect. There are lot of errors there, so dont take it seriously.

I was the one who edited that wiki when i saw that,after playing some minutes, game worked fine.


----------



## Yuan (Nov 18, 2008)

Metal Overlord said:
			
		

> Why does the R4 compatibility list say that this game do work? I thought it doesn't on the R4?



Because your R4 is defective. Replace it.


----------



## Metal Overlord (Nov 18, 2008)

What is anti piracy protection anyway?


----------



## TripDyke (Nov 18, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> yo toni, just suspend gacktgacktgackt. he's been warned enough.


/signed.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 18, 2008)

Metal Overlord said:
			
		

> What is anti piracy protection anyway?


The game freezes after some time of playing, that's an anti-piracy measure taken by square-enix to disallow backups to be loaded on flashcarts.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 18, 2008)

This game is awesome until the portal scene. (Yeah, I just commented about the game.)


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Nov 18, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt shouldnt be suspended.. Its not his fault 80% of the people on here are idiots..


----------



## spectral (Nov 18, 2008)

Metal Overlord said:
			
		

> What is anti piracy protection anyway?



Protection put in the game to stop pirated versions from working. In the case of CT it causes the game to freeze.


----------



## WildWon (Nov 18, 2008)

Metal Overlord said:
			
		

> What is anti piracy protection anyway?



Erm... this cat has a point. Aren't the hackers the "Anti Piracy Protection?"

This game has "Piracy Protection" on it, and we are looking for a way around it... hence "anti."

GBAtemp = Anti-Piracy Protection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Really though, can't wait to check this game out! W000000t!


----------



## Metal Overlord (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh right. I hope there's a patch for this soon


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 18, 2008)

Im going to have a seizure.


----------



## Killermech (Nov 18, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Killermech said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I'll try this again since my other post disappeared at the blink of an eye


----------



## aznvienna (Nov 18, 2008)

so when's the teleporter place? I wanna try it out before I go to school


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Nov 18, 2008)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Im going to have a seizure.



hahaha...


----------



## dreary79 (Nov 18, 2008)

I OWN A PSP AND MY DAD SAYS THAT ITS SO MUCH BEDERTEHN THE DS.  MY PSP CAN PLAY CHRONO TRIGGER JUST FINE AND ITS JUST A STUPID NENTENDO GAME ANYWEY!!!!!11


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Nov 18, 2008)

haha look at all the people looking at this thread. does anyone think that sqaure enix will pass on the information on how to put protection on and be in future games?


----------



## da_head (Nov 18, 2008)

dreary79 said:
			
		

> I OWN A PSP AND MY DAD SAYS THAT ITS SO MUCH BEDERTEHN THE DS.  MY PSP CAN PLAY CHRONO TRIGGER JUST FINE AND ITS JUST A STUPID NENTENDO GAME ANYWEY!!!!!11


...?


----------



## go185 (Nov 18, 2008)

Anybody know what save type it uses?

YES I KNOW ABOUT HOW IT DOESNT WORK ON FLASHCARTS, BUT I WANT TO KNOW.


----------



## Metal Overlord (Nov 18, 2008)

One of best games is not working on any carts huh? That's disapointing.


----------



## da_head (Nov 18, 2008)

Metal Overlord said:
			
		

> One of best games is not working on any carts huh? That's disapointing.


it will be fixed. just be patient.


----------



## concealed identi (Nov 18, 2008)

Aw c'mon, he didn't do anything ban-worthy. At most, you should send him a private message telling him he's banned without actually doing it, but I fear it might have the same effect anyway. Besides, is there much ANYBODY can contribute to a thread about a game that doesn't work, short of posting news concerning how to fix it? I appreciate that the mods are working hard, but I've never seen a message board that's shown so much of a concerted effort to NOT communicate (I'm not just talking about the mods but the users as well). I guess as long as everyone's happy. Anyway, I can't see why you would consider banning him, unless he does this kind of thing all the time.


----------



## z.g (Nov 18, 2008)

acekard r.p.g.


----------



## .:Niki:. (Nov 18, 2008)

With Arm7Fix Chrono Trigger work?


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

z.g said:
			
		

> acekard r.p.g.


Just wait until you get to the cathedral after meeting Frog.






Arm7 fix doesn't work.


----------



## -GJ- (Nov 18, 2008)

Can't wait to play it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Votkrath (Nov 18, 2008)

*Oh very nice.

But lol:*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

.:Niki:. said:
			
		

> With Arm7Fix Chrono Trigger work?



Nope, there's code inside the actual game that checks to see if you're running it on a flashcart.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 18, 2008)

So many people trolling O_O. I'm just playing the beginning to portal part over and over again.


----------



## Alerek (Nov 18, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> Alerek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I didn't say that, I was asking why that guy did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Last time I played this game it had somewhere around 12 endings....I don't count just the cinematic ones. Those weren't in the original game anyway


----------



## Noitora (Nov 18, 2008)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> So many people trolling O_O. I'm just playing the beginning to portal part over and over again.


Just go to Guardia forest and level up until someone finds a way around the protection, that's what I'm going to do, let's see If I'll reach level 15 before a patch comes out


----------



## go185 (Nov 18, 2008)

go185 said:
			
		

> Anybody know what save type it uses?
> 
> YES I KNOW ABOUT HOW IT DOESNT WORK ON FLASHCARTS, BUT I WANT TO KNOW.



Answered my own question.  It is either 64k EEPROM or 512k EEPROM. (I am leaning more toward 512, however)


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 18, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Pizzaroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao, great idea *goes to try*


----------



## enarky (Nov 18, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Pizzaroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best post I've read in this thread so far.


----------



## ImYoungxD (Nov 18, 2008)

or you can go to the fair and fight the fat dude and gain exp and 15 silver points!!! and recover for free by stealing the old guys food.

silver points are used for something very important later in the story


----------



## Noitora (Nov 18, 2008)

enarky said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was square enix's mistake to leave us go to guardia forest without having the game freeze


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 18, 2008)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> Aw c'mon, he didn't do anything ban-worthy. At most, you should send him a private message telling him he's banned without actually doing it, but I fear it might have the same effect anyway. Besides, is there much ANYBODY can contribute to a thread about a game that doesn't work, short of posting news concerning how to fix it? I appreciate that the mods are working hard, but I've never seen a message board that's shown so much of a concerted effort to NOT communicate (I'm not just talking about the mods but the users as well). I guess as long as everyone's happy. Anyway, I can't see why you would consider banning him, unless he does this kind of thing all the time.



What is wrong with you? I try to read the thread and its your constant pointless posts (along with a couple of other people). I didnt even read this one because its about NOTHING, hopefully you get banned soon.

Ontopic theres really no point in testing out things like the ARM7 patch because its completely unrelated to this apparent protection. Maybe its just a similar check as in the last game just in more locations this time, except this time it can detect any cart it seems.


----------



## Alerek (Nov 18, 2008)

Get a lode sword before leaving the fair....


----------



## Noitora (Nov 18, 2008)

Alerek said:
			
		

> Get a lode sword before leaving the fair....


Now that's a good idea, but I hafta find 4000g first if it costs that much in this version too


----------



## concealed identi (Nov 18, 2008)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> concealed identity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wait, how would you know it's about nothing if you didn't read it? It's actually pretty relevant, and you probably wouldn't have  made this post if you had read it. Here's an important part: "Besides, is there much ANYBODY can contribute to a thread about a game that doesn't work, short of posting news concerning how to fix it?" The point is, there's loads of offtopic posts in this thread by loads of different users, especially since there's not really much to talk about considering the game doesn't work. I hope for the sake of the high-blood pressure crew that this issue gets resolved before the thread for the US release is created, otherwise they'll have to make even more posts complaining about ____.


I think it was a pretty smart idea on Square's part to not only put copy protection in this game, but also make the cartridge super-damn expensive. Props to them. I'd consider picking it up, but that's a lot of money to risk on a game I've never played. I might download the SNES version and try it on an emulator, since I guess they're more or less the same game, right?


----------



## Killermech (Nov 18, 2008)

Alerek said:
			
		

> Killermech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, sorry about that mate. Must've messed up the names when editing.


----------



## Alerek (Nov 18, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Alerek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to go for it. I remember doing it the very first time I played this game a long time ago.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

It works fully for me now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PM me if you want to know the solution.


----------



## Alerek (Nov 18, 2008)

Alerek said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's called silver sword in this one...and it seems Tabs have been replaced with capsules.


----------



## Ryupower (Nov 18, 2008)

Alerek said:
			
		

> Alerek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that what im doing as well, but I am also  the Arena


----------



## tarso21 (Nov 18, 2008)

I just noticed this, finally it's out! Just have to wait for a fix now...
I remember when I first played the game and I thought "I wish I had a allowance of 200g *sigh*"


----------



## go185 (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> It works fully for me now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just say it here, I bet everybody would like to know.
(although I bet the solution is to go out and buy it)


----------



## stephenophof (Nov 18, 2008)

On page 6, someone is providing a save game.

Does this save game work on every flashcart?


----------



## indask8 (Nov 18, 2008)

stephenophof said:
			
		

> On page 6, someone is providing a save game.
> 
> Does this save game work on every flashcart?



Yes, logically, else you just have to convert it.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

boudincaca said:
			
		

> stephenophof said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhm, I've the save, that's my solution.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

Even with the save, it'll still not let you progress past the cathedral.


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 18, 2008)

So does the game work smoovely on R4 (firmware 1.18)?

Sorry lazy to read the whole thread


----------



## Noitora (Nov 18, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> So does the game work smoovely on R4 (firmware 1.18)?
> 
> Sorry lazy to read the whole thread


no it doesn't.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> So does the game work smoovely on R4 (firmware 1.18)?
> 
> Sorry lazy to read the whole thread


I dunno, I use R4YSAuto, It's much better.


----------



## loony747 (Nov 18, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> So does the game work smoovely on R4 (firmware 1.18)?
> 
> Sorry lazy to read the whole thread



Then I should be too lazy to give you a response.

But since I'm in a good mood, it runs fine, but it has anti-piracy checks set into the game at various points. The first one is at the first portal, second at the cathedral, and some even said there's another at the jail.

There's no patch yet, Arm7 doesn't work, doesn't work on any card, etcetcetc.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

For the sake of keeping it clean!!



			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> *EVERYBODY STOP!!*
> 
> This game loads fine on all carts!! However it freezes during the gameplay due to some anti-piracy measurements!!
> Wait for firmware update for your cart, or cheat!!
> ...


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 18, 2008)

So if i use R4YSauto It'll work ?


----------



## Rowan (Nov 18, 2008)

god damn it loks like a compaint to team cyclops asking them to update so the cylo ds can run this and so it has an official update


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> So if i use R4YSauto It'll work ?


No, it won't work.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

But, but, there still another option... You don't need so specialy to update your flashcard.
There are a few people that have a save file AFTER it freezes. m'kay.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> But, but, there still another option... You don't need so specialy to update your flashcard.
> There are a few people that have a save file AFTER it freezes. m'kay.



People found out that it also freezes at another part later on using the save.


----------



## loony747 (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> But, but, there still another option... You don't need so specialy to update your flashcard.
> There are a few people that have a save file AFTER it freezes. m'kay.



There's multiple piracy checks.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 18, 2008)

damn you square enix


----------



## Noitora (Nov 18, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> So if i use R4YSauto It'll work ?


Nope it won't work whatever you do


----------



## tarso21 (Nov 18, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> damn you nintendo



What Nintendo has to do with this?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think you meant Squeenix.


----------



## War (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey guys, maybe this is a sign that we should BUY THE DAMN DAME o-o

Anyway, hopefully this little mishap will force Team Cyclops to get out a new update :]


----------



## Noitora (Nov 18, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Hey guys, maybe this is a sign that we should BUY THE DAMN DAME o-o
> 
> Anyway, hopefully this little mishap will force Team Cyclops to get out a new update :]


I'd buy the game 10 times if I had more than 20€.


----------



## indask8 (Nov 18, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Hey guys, maybe this is a sign that we should BUY THE DAMN DAME o-o
> 
> Anyway, hopefully this little mishap will force Team Cyclops to get out a new update :]



Of course I think many people will buy this game...

As soon as it's available in our local shop.

(i already own chrono trigger in japanese for my super famicom). ^^


----------



## Rowan (Nov 18, 2008)

i sent a message to team cyclops, it's been ages since we got a non beta update


----------



## Noitora (Nov 18, 2008)

I'll commit suicide if I see Chrono cross being remade.Offtopic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's gonna be soooo awesome..


----------



## Rowan (Nov 18, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> I'll commit suicide if I see Chrono cross being remade.Offtopic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you commit suicide when its made how will you play it
p.s. your workspace doesnt come up for me
it goes to mine


----------



## Noitora (Nov 18, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> p.s. your workspace doesnt come up for me
> it goes to mine


Of course it doesn't come up, it's my workspace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll try to fix the link.
Edit: It should be working now.


----------



## Killermech (Nov 18, 2008)

I just noticed they use ALL the same cinematics they used for the PSX version and I was kind of excited that it was a new DS exclusive thing =/
The game seems to be the PSX version with added touchscreen features..


----------



## Rowan (Nov 18, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> rowanchap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


och nae 
it nae work laddy
p.s. i only clicked for the pr0n


----------



## kingkong (Nov 18, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> I'd buy the game 10 times if I had more than 20€.




maybe thats why you never have money


----------



## Covarr (Nov 18, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> I just noticed they use ALL the same cinematics they used for the PSX version and I was kind of excited that it was a new DS exclusive thing =/
> The game seems to be the PSX version with added touchscreen features..


As well as not having slowdown every time you enter a battle, and having a revised (not new, just a bit updated) translation, and being portable.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

My game doesn't freeze with the save file. Strange...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Didn't the PSX version also suffer from terrible loading times?


----------



## Killermech (Nov 18, 2008)

Covarr said:
			
		

> Killermech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well yea. But in such case, this shouldn't be considered as a 'remake' 'improved' snes version. But rather as a 'PSX' port with one (or was it two?) added dungeons (maybe they were in the PSX version too, dunno).
Which to be honest with you, kind of kills the hype I had for it as a 'new version' for the DS as it has been presented up to now.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Didn't the PSX version also suffer from terrible loading times?


I was playing the PSX version on my PSP, 2 days ago... And it takes a long time.


----------



## Metal Overlord (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow I never seen a game like this one to have this many posts on this topic.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> My game doesn't freeze with the save file. Strange...


Whereabouts are you in the game?


----------



## Rowan (Nov 18, 2008)

thats because this game is an extremely popular rpg and because it wont work on flash carts


----------



## WeaponXxX (Nov 18, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> Confirming...
> 
> G6DS Real - infinite time warp...
> 
> Suprised... everything usually works with the G6DS


Thanks you!
G6Real is an amazing card that usually pulls through where everything else fails. Problem is not many people have it so when I read "does not work on all cards" I still have to wonder about the G6. You saved me some time so thanks again!


----------



## fracicone (Nov 18, 2008)

Well I tried on my R4 1.19u with and without DMA and with ROM trimmed and untrimmed and I get the black screen on the touch screen and the looping portal+music on the upper screen.


----------



## Covarr (Nov 18, 2008)

1.19? I'm pretty sure that the latest R4 version is 1.18. If you have 1.19, it means you probably have one of those R4 clones being sold all over the place.


----------



## fracicone (Nov 18, 2008)

Covarr said:
			
		

> 1.19? I'm pretty sure that the latest R4 version is 1.18. If you have 1.19, it means you probably have one of those R4 clones being sold all over the place.



Nope, there is an unofficial 1.19u (that "u" is for unofficial) out that is based on the YSmenu or whatever it's called, that eliminates the need
to patch with ARM7 games like Hulk, Sonic RPG and others. It's unofficial but works like a charm. I found out in Scorpei's wiki page about
R4 compatibility.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Covarr said:
			
		

> 1.19? I'm pretty sure that the latest R4 version is 1.18. If you have 1.19, it means you probably have one of those R4 clones being sold all over the place.



Yep, 1.19 is actually a hacked version of YSMenu from Yasu from a fake team claiming to be the real R4 Team.


----------



## ZiZoOo#DS-man (Nov 18, 2008)

YEAH!!!!
the problem here is>>>>
JAPANESE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tarso21 (Nov 18, 2008)

ZiZoOo#DS-man said:
			
		

> YEAH!!!!
> the problem here is>>>>
> JAPANESE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You can change the text to English in the game's Settings Menu.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

tarso21 said:
			
		

> ZiZoOo#DS-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh My God, please people, read the whole topic before asking something!


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> tarso21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DieForIt

Whereabouts are you in the game if you claim it's working? Have you made it past the cathedral or jail yet?


----------



## Daimakaimura (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> tarso21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the whole topic ? gotta be kidding
25 pages of whining bastards


----------



## litium (Nov 18, 2008)

So no chrono for us for now... I haven't played the SNES one so i was hoping to play this on the DS. We'll just have to wait or try to figure out the anti-piracy system. I hope Squeare doesn't use this system on all the incoming games...


----------



## SonicRax (Nov 18, 2008)

As much as it saddens me that this ROM is near damn impossible to play right now, I still have to hand it to Squenix's method of defeating piracy (somewhat). ARM7 could be seen by some as a bit too predictable and easy to break, so it looks like S.E. went and totally pwned us by inventing all new ways to say "DON'T PIRATE, BUY THIS GAME FOOL." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah well. I'm pretty sure SOMEONE may eventually find a bypass. x_x


----------



## Bispo Snake (Nov 18, 2008)

Daimakaimura said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a pain, but I've done it... answered a few questions...


----------



## SCVgeo (Nov 18, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> Whereabouts are you in the game if you claim it's working? Have you made it past the cathedral or jail yet?


I am out of the jail on no$gba debug. I am about to test in no$gba 2.6a.


----------



## go185 (Nov 18, 2008)

Daimakaimura said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



22 pages you mean.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:  23 now XD


----------



## ZenZero (Nov 18, 2008)

SCVgeo said:
			
		

> gacktgacktgackt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




if this is really true thn can you tell me, is the english translation pidgiun english?


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

SCVgeo said:
			
		

> gacktgacktgackt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't asking you, I was speaking to DieForIt. He claims to be having absolutely no freezes on whatever it is he's using.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> SCVgeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use a special save file, that's all


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> gacktgacktgackt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you got past the part that he mentioned?


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

ARGH!

You're not answering my question.

Whereabouts are you in the game?


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 18, 2008)

sonicrax said:
			
		

> As much as it saddens me that this ROM is near damn impossible to play right now, I still have to hand it to Squenix's method of defeating piracy (somewhat). ARM7 could be seen by some as a bit too predictable and easy to break, so it looks like S.E. went and totally pwned us by inventing all new ways to say "DON'T PIRATE, BUY THIS GAME FOOL."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They've been using that kind of protection since Cristal Chronicles.. but newer firmwares could bypass it. Seems like now they perfected the thing.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> ARGH!
> 
> You're not answering my question.
> 
> Whereabouts are you in the game?


In the forest.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> gacktgacktgackt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you got past the cathedral yet?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, I did.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

Right, so what flashcard are you using and can you post your save file now that you've gotten past the cathedral?


----------



## Metal Overlord (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Yeah, I did.


Are you sure about that?


----------



## Rowan (Nov 18, 2008)

die for it's save does work 
awesomely in fact
but  i have been told not to give it away


----------



## SCVgeo (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Yeah, I did.


Have you beaten the Dragon Tank and taken the next warp?

I have tried it on my cyclo and no$gba 2.6a and they both get stuck. I am about to try it in my no$gba debug.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

Okay, because of all PM's. I'll post the fix. A few people said it don't freeze in the further adventure. And I also tried it.
http://sharebee.com/08a7dafc

Enjoy


----------



## flugelboy (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Okay, because of all PM's. I'll post the fix. A few people said it don't freeze in the further adventure. And I also tried it.
> http://sharebee.com/08a7dafc
> 
> Enjoy



Well, and now the big question:

What did you do?


----------



## Metal Overlord (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Okay, because of all PM's. I'll post the fix. A few people said it don't freeze in the further adventure. And I also tried it.
> http://sharebee.com/08a7dafc
> 
> Enjoy


I'll try it out now.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 18, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Hey guys, maybe this is a sign that we should BUY THE DAMN DAME o-o
> 
> they outlawed the sale of women years ago in most civilised parts of the world unfortunately
> 
> ...


----------



## SCVgeo (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Okay, because of all PM's. I'll post the fix. A few people said it don't freeze in the further adventure. And I also tried it.
> http://sharebee.com/08a7dafc
> 
> Enjoy


Umm. No. It gets stuck when you try to escape from the King, etc and are supposed to end up in the future.

BTW, I got past that part on my no$gba debug just fine


----------



## Metal Overlord (Nov 18, 2008)

SCVgeo said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? So it doesn't fix it?


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow didnt even see chrono is out, not on main page...
OMG This is the reason why GBAtemp is slow... If i see an IPS error...


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Nov 18, 2008)

Metal Overlord said:
			
		

> SCVgeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It works! Im past the jail and the cathedral!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

It doesn't skip so much, you're still at level 1.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

Doesn't work on my CycloDS

Get to the cathedral, play the organ, secret door doesn't appear.


----------



## SCVgeo (Nov 18, 2008)

Frerix said:
			
		

> It works! Im past the jail and the cathedral!


... And in the future?


----------



## Metal Overlord (Nov 18, 2008)

YESS! I've past the cathedral at last!


----------



## Balthier (Nov 18, 2008)

Wait, that .sav is at the very beginning - can someone just post a save past the cathedral, or however far you are?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

Balthier said:
			
		

> Wait, that .sav is at the very beginning - can someone just post a save past the cathedral, or however far you are?


I said, in the beginning, you missed a very small part in the game. By the way, You've to thank Maikel Steneker.


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 18, 2008)

Getting a deja vu from the FF:CC Rings of Fate release thread here..


----------



## Rowan (Nov 18, 2008)

anyone know how to open strange chest in the inn
(haha i said strange chest)


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm playing this in Japanese, because in English, It has a "poor" font.


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 18, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> anyone know how to open strange chest in the inn
> (haha i said strange chest)



That's only after you go to 2500 B.C (or something like that).. it'll take some time


----------



## Gamer (Nov 18, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Getting a deja vu from the FF:CC Rings of Fate release thread here..



Lol, yeah... i was going to say exactly the same


----------



## Law (Nov 18, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> anyone know how to open strange chest in the inn
> (haha i said strange chest)





Spoiler



You need to power up the pendant using a Sun Stone or something (Way later in the game)


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

So is this working then for everyone?

As I'm still having the exact same problem (nothing happening when you use the organ in the cathedral) using the save that DieForIt posted.


----------



## Bispo Snake (Nov 18, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> anyone know how to open strange chest in the inn
> (haha i said strange chest)



The ones with faces drawn on it? Later in the game you'll be able to open these.


----------



## mrgone (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> because in English, It has a "poor" font.




i'm thinkin the same thing

i hope somebody fixes that


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

mrgone said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the Battle system is English in the Japanese version, bad


----------



## Balthier (Nov 18, 2008)

It's not working for me either, which is why I was skeptical to start a save from the beginning...again.

If anyone has a .sav in 2300 AD, can you message me that?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

If someone haves another flashcard => Shunyweb's converter!


----------



## Rowan (Nov 18, 2008)

can i say that the save has got me the ips error :|
im sick of this happenin wenever gbatemp has popular game info

p.s.


			
				DieForIt said:
			
		

> If someone haves another flashcard => Shunyweb's converter!


what card are you using


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> can i say that the save has got me the ips error :|
> im sick of this happenin wenever gbatemp has popular game info
> 
> 
> ...


R4 with R4YSAuto. And it works fine also on my M3 Real.


----------



## Intimidator88 (Nov 18, 2008)

Well hopefully there will be a fix like a code or firmware update for my m3 real cause i already done beat up Gato like 100 times to buy a silver sword so i dont want to start all over,got level 6 doing it too lol


----------



## Law (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> rowanchap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So how far in-game are you now?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

Man, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Cathedral...


----------



## knl (Nov 18, 2008)

I was hoping it would work on the G6 lite because no one in this topic mentioned it, but alas, it didn't work. xd


----------



## portezbie (Nov 18, 2008)

Yep this is playing in English for me, sweet!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 18, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Getting a deja vu from the FF:CC Rings of Fate release thread here..




ya...they only difference is it that this might not be fixed/patched.....

ive never seen a game that doesnt work on ANY FLASHCARD.


----------



## Metal Overlord (Nov 18, 2008)

I sucessfully managed to pass the Cathedral on my R4 thanks to DieForIt. I feel so happy!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

Metal Overlord said:
			
		

> I sucessfully managed to pass the Cathedral on my R4 thanks to *DieForIt.*


Thanks, same for me, I just passed it


----------



## Dark (Nov 18, 2008)

Why not just wait for the english one?


----------



## Law (Nov 18, 2008)

ThePinkOne said:
			
		

> Why not just wait for the english one?



Because this has english in it?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Metal Overlord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




using r4 1.18 and YSAuto it worked??


----------



## Metal Overlord (Nov 18, 2008)

Since now I got the patch from DieForIt to play it perfectly on my R4, someone has to put this patch on the R4 compatibility list.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://sharebee.com/08a7dafc


----------



## Dark (Nov 18, 2008)

I just read somewhere that there is english. Is the freeze part near the beginning?


----------



## Balthier (Nov 18, 2008)

Metal Overlord, can you upload a .sav file of your own? Preferably where you are left off in the game? Or tell me if there's something technical about how to deal with this?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

ThePinkOne said:
			
		

> I just read somewhere that there is english. Is the freeze part near the beginning?


Yep, that's why I posted the sav that you can use. It's after It freezes.


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The question remains.. what was done for it to work!?

And can you guarantee that it won't freeze far ahead?


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

Just tried it on my R4 using YSAuto, doesn't work!


----------



## Dark (Nov 18, 2008)

Getting the game now and using your save file. Do I miss anything If I use your safe.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> Just tried it on my R4 using YSAuto, doesn't work!


Did you use the sav? Works fine here, didn't freeze now at the moment.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> gacktgacktgackt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep! 

Used the save, I get to the cathedral and still the secret door doesn't appear when I play the organ.


----------



## Metal Overlord (Nov 18, 2008)

Just make sure the ROM name is the same has the SAV file.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

Uhh... I'm not stupid. It doesn't work on R4 using YSAuto.

The secret door in the cathedral doesn't appear after playing the organ.


----------



## Balthier (Nov 18, 2008)

If it wasn't the same name, it wouldn't work at all, now would it?

Can one of you upload your latest .sav?


----------



## Metal Overlord (Nov 18, 2008)

I've uploaded the patch on "Downloads"


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

So is anyone else not able to get past the cathedral using this "fix" and YSAuto on R4?

Or am I the only one?


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 18, 2008)

Does the patch allow you to get through all copy protection up to the Cathedral or just the copy protection in the Cathedral part?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

Metal Overlord said:
			
		

> I've uploaded the patch on "Downloads"


Okay, Thanks. Which door do you mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I never play'd the game before.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

... DieForIt

When you get to the cathedral, and defeat the 4 enemies, Frog appears, joins your party and you have to play the organ to open a secret door and progress with the story.

You're not able to do that with your save fix. Not on a CycloDS, not on an R4 with YSAuto.


----------



## Metal Overlord (Nov 18, 2008)

All I know is that it should work on the R4 like mine


----------



## Raganook (Nov 18, 2008)

I might be missing something, but...

There is no "patch". The file that was linked to earlier is a save file.


----------



## Dark (Nov 18, 2008)

So the game doesn't work?is it working on the m3 real?


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

Metal Overlord said:
			
		

> All I know is that it should work on the R4 like mine


Have you got past the cathedral using this save fix and the R4?


----------



## SchuchWun (Nov 18, 2008)

Just wait until next week when we get the US release rather then complain about whether you can read it or play it on your cart. 

Have some patience people we waited this long whats a few more day?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

ThePinkOne said:
			
		

> So the game doesn't work?is it working on the m3 real?


Tried and works on M3 Real, R4 and M3 Real use the same Sav files.


----------



## ImYoungxD (Nov 18, 2008)

i used that save file changed the name of the rom to the same as the save file but .nds in the end for the rom

i reached the organ playing part and the door still does not open(R4)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

SchuchWun said:
			
		

> Just wait until next week when we get the US release rather then complain about whether you can read it or play it on your cart.
> 
> Have some patience people we waited this long whats a few more day?



The US version will have exactly the same copy protection as the Japanese one.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> ThePinkOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ARE YOU ABLE TO GET PAST THE CATHEDRAL?*

No, you're not. Unless you have some special R4 with YSAuto that is completely different from mine.


----------



## ShinGlacier (Nov 18, 2008)

SchuchWun said:
			
		

> Just wait until next week when we get the US release rather then complain about whether you can read it or play it on your cart.
> 
> Have some patience people we waited this long whats a few more day?


And what about if the US release have the same protection? What i'm betting that will happen.


----------



## Metal Overlord (Nov 18, 2008)

The patch IS a save file that's why I'm using 1.18 by the way.


----------



## woodley (Nov 18, 2008)

Does this work on Sakura Ver. 1.12+1?


----------



## Dark (Nov 18, 2008)

I can't wait to play it. 10% left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Posts merged*



			
				woodley said:
			
		

> Does this work on Sakura Ver. 1.12+1?


It works on the m3. I think it should work on sakura.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> *EVERYBODY STOP!!*
> 
> This game loads fine on all carts!! However it freezes during the gameplay due to some anti-piracy measurements!!
> Wait for firmware update for your cart, or cheat!!
> ...


----------



## woodley (Nov 18, 2008)

There is no anti-piracy-protection. The DS hardware doesn't even support something like that. Neither the DS Cartridges do, so please STOP saying shit about "This has got protection!! o.O"

My god... o.O


----------



## Metal Overlord (Nov 18, 2008)

I tried to tell of you it works on the R4 thanks to DieForIt's save file.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 18, 2008)

square is getting really tough in this aint they...they REALLY want eveyone to BUY this marked up $40 game.


----------



## Balthier (Nov 18, 2008)

Then upload a game save beyond the cathedral point - it'll make your story that much more believable.


----------



## go185 (Nov 18, 2008)

woodley said:
			
		

> There is no anti-piracy-protection. The DS hardware doesn't even support something like that. Neither the DS Cartridges do, so please STOP saying shit about "This has got protection!! o.O"
> 
> My god... o.O



You have obviously never played FFCC on older flashcart firmware versions.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

woodley said:
			
		

> There is no anti-piracy-protection. The DS hardware doesn't even support something like that. Neither the DS Cartridges do, so please STOP saying shit about "This has got protection!! o.O"
> 
> My god... o.O



And how exactly did you work that out?  It's not the console that contains the copy protection it's the software, and it would be pretty damn easy to do on the DS.  This isn't the first game with it and it definitely won't be the last.  For quick and easy copy protection all they have to do is read the header of the cartridge as it appears in the DS firmware menu, if it's not the real cartridge name then run copy protection routines, simple as.


----------



## HBK (Nov 18, 2008)

woodley said:
			
		

> There is no anti-piracy-protection. The DS hardware doesn't even support something like that. Neither the DS Cartridges do, so please STOP saying shit about "This has got protection!! o.O"
> 
> My god... o.O



True, I'm sick of this. To the hell with it, I say, so I tested it myself to see if it crashed on mine.

After playing a bit and *yes, I passed the cathedral
*, I noticed *NO LOCKUPS WHATSOEVER*.

DSTT 1.16 with YSMenu, in case you're interested. So please stop saying shit about it not working on the DSTT with latest firmware!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 18, 2008)

lemme say these words

"6 post" woodley.

Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles Ring of Fates - THANKS FOR PLAYING.

Dragon Quest : hand of the heavenly B**** - Never ending Boat Ride.

Chrono Trigger DS - "looping music.....no secret door" 

DONE.


----------



## Hopeful Death (Nov 18, 2008)

I tried DieForIt's save twice.  Once with regular R4 and went straight to the cathedral without even saving, didn't work.

Then I deleted that save and make a fresh one, started it up with YSMenu and got to the Cathedral, still didn't work.  I'm sorry but that's no fix


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

HBK said:
			
		

> woodley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Upload your save, people can try it then.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 18, 2008)

HBK said:
			
		

> woodley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




2 things...

DSTTMenu?...or YSMenu..

If so..which version?


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 18, 2008)

OMFG. They actually delivered with this conversion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As some of you know (look through my post history), I was _extremely_ skeptical about it.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh My God, I'm sick of this, really.
R4YSMENU!


----------



## Shinrin (Nov 18, 2008)

I downloaded the save, and got frog. I'm using No$GBA and it let me into the dungeon.


----------



## xist (Nov 18, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> lemme say these words
> 
> "6 post" woodley.



It's not the size of your post count, but what you say with your messages that matters!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Shinrin said:
			
		

> I downloaded the save, and got frog. I'm using No$GBA and it let me into the dungeon.



Yeah, it's on actual flash carts that the problem appears.  Emulation is a different kettle of fish.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

Shinrin said:
			
		

> I downloaded the save, and got frog. I'm using No$GBA and it let me into the dungeon.


We're all going to sue No$GBA now...


----------



## HBK (Nov 18, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> HBK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DSTT with YSMenu. So I'm using YSMenu on a DSTT. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I don't have to upload anything. Why should I care about your opinion on a public Internet forum? You can think what you wish, but I simply don't care, to be quite honest.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

HBK said:
			
		

> And I don't have to upload anything. Why should I care about your opinion on a public Internet forum? You can think what you wish, but I simply don't care, to be quite honest.



Actually what I meant was so that people having problems with the game could try it.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 18, 2008)

here we go..

*tries R4 1.18 with R4YSMenu*


----------



## Duckula (Nov 18, 2008)

Anyone tried it on a G6Real yet?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

Shinrin said:
			
		

> I downloaded the save, and got frog. I'm using No$GBA and it let me into the dungeon.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Duckula said:
			
		

> Anyone tried it on a G6Real yet?
> 
> It's been tried on every cart with the same result.
> 
> ...



Using an emulator as proof that your cart works won't cut it.  The game will see the rom as the real cartridge in an emulator, it'll see it as a rom on a flashcart when running on a flashcart.


----------



## HBK (Nov 18, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> HBK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, you made it sound like I was lying. But yeah, sorry for that misinterpretation. My bad.

But you have DieForIt's save, right?


----------



## Rugapand (Nov 18, 2008)

So on which cards does this game work and how?(I have cyclods evolution)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Rugapand said:
			
		

> So on which cards does this game work and how?(I have cyclods evolution)
> 
> See the post a couple above your where I mention that the game doesn't work on any card.
> 
> ...



Is it the same save? I haven't had a chance to try the game yet.  To be honest I've been playing the SNES version most of the day.  Not tried it yet because I don't want to get depressed by it not working.  I can hold off a week til it comes out in the US and then I'm just going to buy it anyway.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

I opened teh door 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm going to upload a save again!
It's still 3kb now, I can't use it. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## HBK (Nov 18, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Rugapand said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it doesn't work on nearly all carts.


----------



## Metal Overlord (Nov 18, 2008)

I must be off now. But I'm telling you guys for the last time DieForIt's save file does work on my R4.


----------



## Clannad (Nov 18, 2008)

how did u open the door? btw i have an m3 simply


----------



## Hopeful Death (Nov 18, 2008)

Even if you get past the door there's going to be like dozens of piracy checks past that point.  I don't know why it works for you but it doesn't work for a majority of others.  Unless you're willing to upload like 40 different saves after each point we have to wait for a proper fix


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 18, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Hey guys, maybe this is a sign that we should BUY THE DAMN DAME o-o
> 
> Anyway, hopefully this little mishap will force Team Cyclops to get out a new update :]


This anti-piracy check makes me not want to buy the game even more.


----------



## HBK (Nov 18, 2008)

Hopeful Death said:
			
		

> Even if you get past the door there's going to be like dozens of piracy checks past that point.  I don't know why it works for you but it doesn't work for a majority of others.  Unless you're willing to upload like 40 different saves after each point we have to wait for a proper fix



Well, let them come and see if they can take us down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If they do, I'll have to try and counter it somehow.


----------



## Orangegamer (Nov 18, 2008)

i just heard that u can select a english language on the actual game itself
is it true?
or is a bunch a bull s***?


----------



## litium (Nov 18, 2008)

30 pages before you says that... I'm beggining to understand why the people who actally reads gets so mad.


----------



## Clannad (Nov 18, 2008)

ugh... i should just play the snes version
this anti-piracy thing is so lame


----------



## willbarchi (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah. I think I'm just gonna wait.

I was really enjoying it until the damn cathedral. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A proper fix won't take too long to be released, amirite?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

Clannad said:
			
		

> how did u open the door? btw i have an m3 simply


With No$GBA 2.6a, but the save file is only 3 2.57kb, I'm trying to get it to 512kb.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Clannad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This might help.


----------



## Shinrin (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok guys, the protection also hits the emulator as well, but it seems to be only effected by the time travel one, i haven't tried any further in the game yet though.


----------



## Legobot (Nov 18, 2008)

If I'm not a big rpg fan will this change my mind? I didnt enjoy random monster encounters, except for on the Pokemon games


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't work, I already sued that, but I think I've got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just a moment!


----------



## Law (Nov 18, 2008)

Anybody think that this could just be a bad dump?

Eh, guess we'll just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Clannad (Nov 18, 2008)

hahah, take ur time DieForIt


----------



## Legobot (Nov 18, 2008)

@Clanmad -  2 minutes is hardly taking his time, be patient


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

This is strange, it's really a protection. If you load the save in No$gba, the door is still open. But if you load the save on flashcard, It's locked.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll try something else


----------



## 2128 (Nov 18, 2008)

dannypatt123 said:
			
		

> If I'm not a big rpg fan will this change my mind? I didnt enjoy random monster encounters, except for on the Pokemon games



CT is like a gateway drug to RPGs. It doesn't have random battles, either.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

Does anyone know the save file type, I need it.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

The post below this will have someone stating exactly what has been stated 10,000,000 times before in this thread but unfortunately DieForIt still seems to ignore it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the save file type, I need it.



Eeprom - 512 kbit

edit : Damnit, if I'd have known you were going to post that I'd have held off and waited for the prophecy to be fulfilled!


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 18, 2008)

For me it stops at the first time travel. Keeps playing the animation and music forever.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll take a look.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

Ah well, can't win all the time.

I'm just amused by DieForIt's completely futile efforts to prove himself right.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> Ah well, can't win all the time.
> 
> I'm just amused by DieForIt's completely futile efforts to prove himself right.



The fact that he already admitted it doesn't work on his flashcart after trying it on No$GBA just proves that he's clutching at straws.


----------



## Balthier (Nov 18, 2008)

Let me hijack the topic for a bit - what is YSmenu or whatever? I looked at the sticky topic in another forum that had information, but it didn't help.

Do I need it since there aren't official updates to R4 anymore?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might want to check http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=103879 and http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=97615

That should answer your questions


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

I hope this work:
http://sharebee.com/76f6aae5


----------



## SCVgeo (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> I hhope this work:
> http://sharebee.com/76f6aae5


Its not the save.
Where ever you give them the save, as soon as they have to travel through time they will get stuck.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> I hope this work:
> http://sharebee.com/76f6aae5



Did it work for you? For real this time.  Not yes it works - well until I get to the bit where it doesn't.  You need to thoroughly test it, not just post it on a wing and a prayer.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> I hope this work:
> http://sharebee.com/76f6aae5


DieForIt, it's not about the point in game that you have to pass.....It's about protection that is messing the game..No save will fix it..

You can try, but I think you're just wasting your time!


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

EDIT : Couldn't be arsed, just going to ignore this thread now, DieForIt is making me want to kill the world


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Oh My God, I'm sick of this, really.
> R4YSMENU!




it diddn't work...got neverending time warp thing loop....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It didn't work for him either.  He admitted it at the top of the last page!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

A picture, is it open or not?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> A picture, is it open or not?


Oh my God! DieForIt, some people already stated that it's working with emulator.....IT'S NOT WORKING WITH FLASHCARTS!! THAT'S THE PROBLEM....YOU GET IT?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Now take a picture of it working on your DS using your flashcart.

edit : Damn you Toni and your lightning fast robotic fingers!


----------



## kennyboy (Nov 18, 2008)

I think DieForIt doesn't understand simple english.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

Uhm, I'm looking for the clue, If It's not appreciad, Okay then!


----------



## aphirst (Nov 18, 2008)

Urgh. People are treating this thread like an IRC room, and have been since about page 4. It's disgusting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My peers and myself were discussing this during lunch. We even drew the infamous "Thanks for Playing" Moogle screen onto the Physics Resource Room Whiteboard, leaving a reference to Chrono Trigger in smaller writing at the bottom of the board. Only one other got it. XD
I've pratted with it for a little while this evening - it looks to be a *very* good port. It'll be interesting to eventually find out what it is Square tried this time - as I found a technical digest version of the Moogle of Death incident to be a very good read. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, I hope people start being more sensible here - and I hope that the skilled programmers behind the scenes are bestowed with the "divine" (read: LSD-induced) inspiration required to get past Square's treachery.

P.S. As has probably been mentioned, we can't *really* complain unless we have a legitimate cart, and we're merely trying to run a backup (and even then the ground is shaky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Not that I buy games, but whatever.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

kennyboy said:
			
		

> I think DieForIt doesn't understand simple english.


I think he just didn't understood what are we talking about from the beginning, and believed that he has it going, and now, he's trying to find a way to make it work, but it's not going to happen, because the problem isn't in the save file! Or in that one point of the game, we already know of two points that check if you're using flashcart, and that's in the first few minutes of game......Imagine how many such points in the game are then!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Uhm, I'm looking for the clue, If It's not appreciad, Okay then!



Looking for what clue?  Do you mean the clue on how to get it work?  If that's what you're looking for I can tell you now exactly what you have to do.  You need to learn disassembly, assembly and cracking skills.  Then spend the evening debugging the rom to find all the copy protection routines and then write cracks for them.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 18, 2008)

so, this is thread of the day, right?


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Nov 18, 2008)

I can't say I've ever played Chrono Trigger (any version) before, but I'm enjoying this quite a lot.
Too bad I get stuck on the infinite warp loop like plenty of other people.
Ah well. I'll wait with eager patience for one of our brilliant programmers to create a fix.
*cheers for anyone trying*


----------



## elfsander (Nov 18, 2008)

Is someone working on a "workaround" or "hack"?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

If you can't wait buy the game then! Mine is already ordered.


----------



## War (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok, I know I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed, but couldn't you just get past the secret door part on an emulator, save the game AFTER you're past it, then grab the save file and continue the game on your DS?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> If you can't wait buy the game then! Mine is already ordered.
> 
> So basically what you are saying is that you still can't get it work, even though for the last 15 pages you've been bragging about how yours was working fine using your R4 and YSMenu?
> 
> QUOTE(War @ Nov 18 2008, 09:56 PM) Ok, I know I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed, but couldn't you just get past the secret door part on an emulator, save the game AFTER you're past it, then grab the save file and continue the game on your DS?



It looks like there's loads of checks in the game so you'll end up going from DS to emulator and back again alot.


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 18, 2008)

hmm, Im sure an AR code will come out soon enough.. I hope so..


----------



## RetroVortex (Nov 18, 2008)

I've read every comment of this thread so far.
So the problem is that the game loops at certain points, and it acts as a sort of copy protection.
If it works with an emulator, could anyone look at the code functioning at the time of these 'loops'.
If we can find a pattern, a rom patch or a cheat would work.
I don't think a Save file would on that basis, (I wouldn't know though as I have no experience in coding.... or anything really!)

EDIT: whoops my comment is out of context. curse my slow fingers. disregard me.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Ok, I know I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed, but couldn't you just get past the secret door part on an emulator, save the game AFTER you're past it, then grab the save file and continue the game on your DS?


That's what I did. Use the save I uplaoder on a emulator and the door opens!
On a flashcard you begin again BEFORE it.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Nov 18, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Ok, I know I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed, but couldn't you just get past the secret door part on an emulator, save the game AFTER you're past it, then grab the save file and continue the game on your DS?



Theoretically, sure, but the point everyone else is making is that two freeze points have been found already, and it's very likely that there are plenty more later in the game.


----------



## Intimidator88 (Nov 18, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Ok, I know I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed, but couldn't you just get past the secret door part on an emulator, save the game AFTER you're past it, then grab the save file and continue the game on your DS?




Even if they do that theres prolly more blocks farther in the game so best to wait for someone to make a patch or code rather then saves.


----------



## Clannad (Nov 18, 2008)

so... i beat the first boss, and when i try to go back the time gate... it just that never ending loop


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

I was just about to write what everybody is saying, but in 1 minute there were like 10 replies... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahhhh, what the heck! 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> problem isn't in the save file! Or in that one point of the game, we already know of two points that check if you're using flashcart, and that's in the first few minutes of game......Imagine how many such points in the game are then!


----------



## Pendor (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> War said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMFG!

It's USELESS, don't you understand?

Apparently, there are plenty of protections like that.

It's no use uploading a sav file EVERY TIME some "block" appears.

It is so hard to understand?

Edit: Meh, i'm just repeating what has already been said.


----------



## JJBro1 (Nov 18, 2008)

man, i don't know how you guys are getting farther than me i couldn't even get past the first time gate.


----------



## Clannad (Nov 18, 2008)

we not even that far... like 15 mins into the game


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

I did what I can do. You can do 2 things:
1. Make your own patch.
2. Wait for the teams for update your flashcard.

~DieForIt


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 18, 2008)

Damn you DieForIt! I would kill you if your avatar and signature weren't so awesome!


----------



## Movi (Nov 18, 2008)

A little offtopic : Tried YSMenu, it finally worked for me (YSMenu, not Chrono). Not only do i have to have windows (which i dont), i need to manually assemble it (yes, even YSauto is manual), and it looks like crap, and loads SLOW. I REALLY need to get an Acekard - the UI looks really pretty. R4 may be dead, but at least it looks bearable. If YSmenu is the future of R4, then its byebye.


----------



## elfsander (Nov 18, 2008)

It will take.. 
well.. the game still needs to be announced for europe..


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 18, 2008)

Ill check the cyclops forums out.. See if they are having some luck..


----------



## thedicemaster (Nov 18, 2008)

JJBro1 said:
			
		

> man, i don't know how you guys are getting farther than me i couldn't even get past the first time gate.


they use emulators to pass points that freeze, just to freeze a few minutes later when they play on their DS.


----------



## elfsander (Nov 18, 2008)

People use emulators, which have debuggers, so.. couldn't they make some sort of patch around these checks. 

Well, ofcourse it takes some time to develop. But I think it's possible.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

I hope if I get up, that there is a patch. I did what I can do, and some people does nothing!
But, nah, people can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's it. Good Night everyone!
EDIT: elfsander: Good idea!


----------



## jink84 (Nov 18, 2008)

You guys are really beating up this dieforit guy, let it gooo, just wait, we'll all find out when it works, someone, somewhere is working on it.

Please stop spamming up the thread.  Please.


----------



## 2128 (Nov 18, 2008)

elfsander said:
			
		

> It will take..
> well.. the game still needs to be announced for europe..



It already has been.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> I hope if I get up, that tehre is a patch. I did what I can do, I instaleld different apps on my computer only for that. And some people does nothing!
> But, nah, people can't wait
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't do anything but piss in the wind for the past 15 pages. Stop acting like you've done so good when for the past half of a day we've all been telling you what you "did" was completely pointless.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 18, 2008)

elfsander said:
			
		

> People use emulators, which have debuggers, so.. couldn't they make some sort of patch around these checks.
> 
> Well, ofcourse it takes some time to develop. But I think it's possible.


Those emulators with debuggers run slow as hell.


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 18, 2008)

G'Night Dieforit..

Anyway, Like people have found, there is more than one lockup point in the game.. Squeenix has obviously wanted to protect this game.. Yet, hopefully something will come out, Just be patient people..

And I wonder how well The No$GBA debugger version will go..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> I hope if I get up, that there is a patch. I did what I can do, and some people does nothing!
> But, nah, people can't wait
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but I can no longer bite my tongue, my head is going to do a reproduction of the news reader in Scanners if I don't.

I'd just like to congratulate you on your promotion, you are now Beve.

Sorry mods, I tried to resist but that post was like irresistable good sirs.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> G'Night Dieforit..
> 
> Anyway, Like people have found, there is more than one lockup point in the game.. Squeenix has obviously wanted to protect this game.. Yet, hopefully something will come out, Just be patient people..
> 
> And I wonder how well The No$GBA debugger version will go..


Thanks,

I only would to help...


----------



## JJBro1 (Nov 18, 2008)

woah! WTF? They didn't even say good morning crono!


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 18, 2008)

lolz.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IPS Driver Error.. DAMN IT.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stupid Chrono Trigger..


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> It "works" on every cart, but some events in the game invoke the piracy checks, they being (in order): First portal, Then meeting frog, then prison, and I have heard some about the cathedral and the portal to the future also.


----------



## SCVgeo (Nov 18, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> G'Night Dieforit..
> 
> Anyway, Like people have found, there is more than one lockup point in the game.. Squeenix has obviously wanted to protect this game.. Yet, hopefully something will come out, Just be patient people..
> 
> And I wonder how well The No$GBA debugger version will go..


Well, it actually works perfectly. Which is technically bad. Because I can't see where its looping. LOL. If it also got stuck I could what is causing it to get stuck instantly. It does get stuck for me in the non debug version.


----------



## BestIntrest (Nov 18, 2008)

Has anyone even confirmed it to be a piracy protection lock or is everyone simply going to continue to throw that crap around like they know what they're talking about?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > It "works" on every cart, but some events in the game invoke the piracy checks, they being (in order): First portal, Then meeting frog, then prison, and I have heard some about the cathedral and the portal to the future also.


This is something I've been telling for a long time now DieForIt!!

And besides, everybody else is telling the very same thing! from the start!


----------



## Pendor (Nov 18, 2008)

There's something I want to make clear.

Noone considered the posibility that this might not be a protection per se, as everyone is saying.

Sometimes flashcarts just can't handle new stuff. That's why developers release firmware updates.

Someone PLEASE show me strong and decisive evidence that this "blocks" are indeed anti-piracy measures.

Yep, I know.

You can't.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

BestIntrest said:
			
		

> Has anyone even confirmed it to be a piracy protection lock or is everyone simply going to continue to throw that crap around like they know what they're talking about?
> 
> It's good old fashioned copy protection and everyone who's saying it does actually know what they're talking about.
> 
> ...



If it was an incompatibility with a loader it wouldn't be exactly the same on every single cart.  It's copy protection, hence the reason why it works on an emulator.


----------



## Cyan (Nov 18, 2008)

I can finally post after reading all the pages.

This is for DieForIt and people with working save file on emulators:

What you have is : Opened door on Emulator, Closed door on DS.
So, now, the first thing to do is trying to CLOSE the door on emulator, by changing some data in the rom (not the save).


Someone need to understand the protection(s) mechanism in order to patch it. so first thing to do is find where that mechanism reside.

I don't have No$GBA with debug option, so I can't do it myself, but I think this is the good way to find a solution.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 18, 2008)

Pendor said:
			
		

> There's something I want to make clear.
> 
> Noone considered the posibility that this might not be a protection per se, as everyone is saying.
> 
> ...


Is it a coincidence that this happens in every kickass Square enix's game only?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

Only, we can do is wait... Hup Yasu Hup


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I can finally post after reading all the pages.
> 
> This is for DieForIt and people with working save file on emulators:
> 
> ...


You've never played Chrono Trigger have you?

You can't open and close the door

You play an organ, the door opens, you continue on with the story. There's no way to close it again.


----------



## gillman (Nov 18, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> BestIntrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd say that the closed door proves that this is security and not just a flashcard being able to "handle it" issue.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 18, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I don't have No$GBA with debug option, so I can't do it myself, but I think this is the good way to find a solution.


Even if you had no$gba debug version you would have figure nothing out unless you know assembly.


----------



## Cyan (Nov 18, 2008)

I did play it many many time on my original Snes Cart.

When I say close the door, it means finding a way to make it "not open" at all, like if it was on a flashcart in oder to find a way to debug it.

I know assembly is needed.
the patch for FF:CC was find with wich tools ? someone might have point the good place in asm too.
So I thought someone could do it with Chrono Trigger the same way.


----------



## Shinrin (Nov 18, 2008)

the game *does not* work in emulators, it crashes at the first time portal! But if you can get past that, you can however get past the first dungeon, but it will crash when you're going back to the present.


----------



## jahrasta311 (Nov 18, 2008)

Pendor said:
			
		

> There's something I want to make clear.
> 
> Noone considered the posibility that this might not be a protection per se, as everyone is saying.
> 
> ...


There's something I want to make clear.

Noone is not a word.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

For this, DieForIt is going to download the PSX ISO. Put it on his PSP. (No protection).


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> For this, DieForIt is going to download the PSX ISO. Put it on his PSP. (No protection).


Better yet: The original SNES version.


----------



## airpirate545 (Nov 18, 2008)

I know it doesn't work and everything but I just wanted to ask is this a good translation?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah c'mon, don't be angry


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 18, 2008)

jahrasta311 said:
			
		

> Pendor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless of course we are talking about noONE


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> For this, DieForIt is going to download the PSX ISO. Put it on his PSP. (No protection).


Great, go for it, at least it'll mean something else is sucking up potential time you'd have to be posting in this thread.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a fact or a guess?


----------



## jahrasta311 (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> For this, DieForIt is going to download the PSX ISO. Put it on his PSP. (No protection).


DO IT THEN, GET OUT OF HERE.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

Well it is a fact that there's a cheat code which makes FFCC run perfectly with no piracy protection... wouldn't exactly say it was simple though as with FFCC it was just random checks, probably just a single line of code saying "yeah, maybe in intervals of 30 minutes or 60 minutes, just throw in a thanks for playing screen if it's running from a flashcart."

With this however, it's a whole different kettle of fish.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Nov 18, 2008)

i dont get it , why were all these people hyped  about this game, it dosent have any graphics , very bad ones actually, i dont know about the story so i can say, and it has no Wi-fi, then whats so good?


----------



## SCVgeo (Nov 18, 2008)

Can anyone post the code that fixed the issue for FF?


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 18, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> i dont get it , why were all these people hyped  about this game, it dosent have any graphics , very bad ones actually, i dont know about the story so i can say, and it has no Wi-fi, then whats so good?


It's the best RPG of all time.


----------



## BestIntrest (Nov 18, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> BestIntrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Explain your opinion or it'll stay so. Just because you don't know why the game doesn't progress past certain points doesn't mean it's copy protection. Take FFCCRoF for example.


----------



## jahrasta311 (Nov 18, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> i dont get it , why were all these people hyped  about this game, it dosent have any graphics , very bad ones actually, i dont know about the story so i can say, and it has no Wi-fi, then whats so good?









It's the best game ever made, go play Crysis if you want graphics, nerd.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, this is full on copy protection.  After FFCC was beaten with an AR style code they'll probably have covered that loop hole.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Nov 18, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Explain....


----------



## War (Nov 18, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> i dont get it , why were all these people hyped  about this game, it dosent have any graphics , very bad ones actually, i dont know about the story so i can say, and it has no Wi-fi, then whats so good?


Good graphics do not equal a good game.
Wi-fi does not equal a good game.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

jahrasta311 said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A newbie don't have to say what I should to do !


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

BestIntrest said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll say it then.

I've been here 6 years.

Piss off.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Nov 18, 2008)

jahrasta311 said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look who is talking...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> i dont get it , why were all these people hyped  about this game, it dosent have any graphics , very bad ones actually, i dont know about the story so i can say, and it has no Wi-fi, then whats so good?


VISHI, this post was really unneeded!! It's your opinion, and you can hold it for yourself, you can't judge the game if you haven't even tried..and you knew that this will only cause people to flame you!

And if you didn't get it till now, NDS is NOT ABOUT GRAPHICS....and this game is classic!


----------



## Clannad (Nov 18, 2008)

too complicated to explain... u must play it for urself


----------



## jahrasta311 (Nov 18, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Destructobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no explaining. Play the game and witness it for yourself.



BTW, I'm calling up Nintendo about your New Super Mario Bros project, since you dissing the best game ever made, I'm pretty sure you can expect a cease and desist notice in the near future.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Nov 18, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> i dont get it , why were all these people hyped  about this game, it dosent have any graphics , very bad ones actually, i dont know about the story so i can say, and it has no Wi-fi, then whats so good?


*eyetwitch* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have I ever mentioned that I hate gamers who only look at a games graphics or "multiplayer" to decide if it's any good?
So-called "BAD GRAPHICS" (read "not modern enough") do not matter if the game is fun and interesting. so-Called "AMAZING GRAPHICS" do not matter if a game is crap, pure and simple. You play a game to PLAY the game not STARE AT THE GRAPHICS.
Nice graphics and interesting art styles are excellent extras if a game is fun and playable. Nice graphics on a game that is simply no fun to play is like coating garbage in gold. It still stinks, end of subject.

Why is it that so many gamers won't play or appreciate older games or retro styles/graphics? Why is it that anything that doesn't look like it's pushing the graphic capabilities of the ps3 automatically be crap?

/endrant

Try the game before you say it sucks! 
I never played it before and i'm enjoying it a lot. The battle system is fun, the story seems interesting. 
Who cares what it looks like?
Also-classic RPG. Doesn't need multiplayer.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Nov 18, 2008)

jahrasta311 said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol this made me laugh so bad , i am still laughing...!  ok i didnt want to start a flamewar , i was just asking what;s in the game for me .


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

BestIntrest said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was copy protection in FFCC as well, it was just poorly written copy protection.  What makes you so sure this isn't?  It has the same faults on every card at the same points, but it doesn't have the same problems on an emulator.  The emulator treats the rom as an original cartridge, a flash cart doesn't.  All the game has to do is check the name of the cart as shown in the firmware, if it doesn't match the original carts name then it refuses to run properly.

In an emulator checking the cartridge header would give the correct result because it doesn't have a filter ie. a flashcart in between.


----------



## jahrasta311 (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> jahrasta311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Learn English.

Note: I didn't say should. It's not a suggestion, I'm TELLING you.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 18, 2008)

jahrasta311 said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The project was dropped also if you sent an email to Nintendo they wouldn't give a shit, look at this: http://www.google.gr/search?q=super+mario+...lient=firefox-a

You should notify them about that too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm at level 4, gotta keep playing more chrono trigger!


----------



## Cyan (Nov 18, 2008)

BestIntrest said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it reminds me the Earthbound copy protection, all throughout the game, there were many piracy check.
http://starmen.net/mother2/gameinfo/antipiracy/
this one is the same, at specific point the game check for certain data (and certainly different area each time).
save size, game code, hardware check, etc.


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 18, 2008)

You guys make me laugh. Your complaining over DieForIt made a mistake, and thought he had a working version. WELL NEWSFLASH: It's over, live life. And if you really want to play, just get the SNES/PSX version. The DSes new features don't even come into play until you are over 20 hours in, except for the Cutscenes (which are on the PSX, mind you)


----------



## BestIntrest (Nov 18, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> Or, how about we flip your words round.
> 
> Explain your opinion. Why ISN'T it piracy protection?
> 
> ...



You've been here for 6 years and still are unable to hold a decent argument. Flipping someone's words around doesn't make a valid argument. Just because a flashcart can't run a game that doesn't mean it's copy protected. FFCC worked after carts got updated. A lot of games didn't work on the R4 till it it updates it's firmware from time to time.

Btw, spamming commas doesn't win arguments either.

[Edit for Trolley]
I'm not so sure it's not, it darn well could be. I'm just saying lets not rule out the option of it not being CP.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

@jahrasta311: You've the luck that your basic language is English!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/end flame + end offtopic]


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 18, 2008)

Sigh, avoiding the flame wars here, I'm hoping that hackers will find a way to destroy the Wall of Security SE put up.


----------



## Pendor (Nov 18, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> jahrasta311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seconded.


----------



## SCVgeo (Nov 18, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> It was copy protection in FFCC as well, it was just poorly written copy protection.  What makes you so sure this isn't?  It has the same faults on every card at the same points, but it doesn't have the same problems on an emulator.  The emulator treats the rom as an original cartridge, a flash cart doesn't.  All the game has to do is check the name of the cart as shown in the firmware, if it doesn't match the original carts name then it refuses to run properly.
> 
> In an emulator checking the cartridge header would give the correct result because it doesn't have a filter ie. a flashcart in between.


It doesn't work on emulators. Part work and other parts don't.

No$gba also gets the infinite time travel.


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 18, 2008)

BestIntrest said:
			
		

> You've been here for 6 years and still are unable to hold a decent argument. Flipping someone's words around doesn't make a valid argument. Just because a flashcart can't run a game that doesn't mean it's copy protected. FFCC worked after carts got updated. A lot of games didn't work on the R4 till it it updates it's firmware from time to time.
> 
> Btw, spamming commas doesn't win arguments either.


You think they updated the Firmware for no reason?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Nov 18, 2008)

Come on guys lets not fight and flame , i have known what you get from doing that , 1st bad rep , second suspension, pls dont do it , i am sorry about it too..

lets discuss the game


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

What the problem is. It's ONLY with popular games. Look at Daigasso, it was the same with the 8MB save. FFCC, the thanks for playing screen.
And now this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (I'm very sleepy now, I'll talk here later on 01:00PM)


----------



## Cyan (Nov 18, 2008)

SCVgeo said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe because the time travel is a Sram check (savefile size), and the door is a cartrigde name check.
it's just supposition, I don't know if it's that really. It's only to explain there might be different check in the game, just like Earthbound has (see previous page).


----------



## ZPE (Nov 18, 2008)

Once it hits Europe I'm buying it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

BestIntrest said:
			
		

> You've been here for 6 years and still are unable to hold a decent argument. Flipping someone's words around doesn't make a valid argument. Just because a flashcart can't run a game that doesn't mean it's copy protected. FFCC worked after carts got updated. A lot of games didn't work on the R4 till it it updates it's firmware from time to time.
> 
> Btw, spamming commas doesn't win arguments either.



Again, FFCC was copy protected - it was just poorly implemented copy protection.  What that did was have a timer that counted down, all the AR code did was stop that counter going down.  Look it up yourself and you'll find the details.  That's also why releasing a new loader on carts stopped the problem.  The loader could have extra code put in that checked the header and if it was FFCC then it could automatically implement the AR code.

This is different though.  This isn't a simple timer, this is a big screw you I'm not going to work.  A simple firmware release may not fix this.  How much exactly do you know about copy protection routines?  This reminds me alot of the arguments that happened when the SNES version of Aladdin was released (yes, I've been involved in the scene for that long).  Most people claimed it was copy protection, the less educated claimed it was just a problem with the dump.  Do you know what it turned out to be?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

tsimehC said:
			
		

> Once it hits Europe I'm buying it.


i neverr play'd this before on the SNES or something. But it looks great. 
I pre-ordered the "Japanese verion" today.(Or should I cancel it and wait to order the NA version?)


----------



## BestIntrest (Nov 18, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> BestIntrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty sure I said they updated the firmware to come to terms with the new games. Take Castlevania - Portrait of Ruin for example; More than a few flashcarts couldn't handle when you went through teleporters and the game would black screen? Copy Protection, or crappy sd cards? Your call.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> BestIntrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT WAS A PROBLEM WITH THE DUMP. I KNOW THIS BECAUSE COPY PROTECTION IS SUCH A STUPID CONCEPT AND THERES NO WAY ANYONE WOULD EVER IMPLEMENT IT IN A GAME BECAUSE ITS RETARDED AND IT MEANS I CANT PIRATE THE GAME FOR FREE... oh wait

EDIT : BestIntrest, are you saying there's a possibility that this is a case of every single person owning a flashcard wanting to play this, has a crappy microSD card? Is that a more likely possibility to you than just accepting that this is a very well implemented system of screwing over anyone trying to play the game for free?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

I would just remind and ask everybody to try and keep this on-topic!!

No flames, and no insulting....Thank you!


----------



## jahrasta311 (Nov 18, 2008)

Cyan said:
			
		

> SCVgeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cyan, what is that picture of Cyan in your avatar from?


Also, on topic, anyone figure this CP thing out yet?


----------



## airpirate545 (Nov 18, 2008)

God, after reading half of the posts, this thread should seriously be closed and whenever someone finds a way to bypass whatever they could just post it in the DS Roms Hacks Board.


----------



## BestIntrest (Nov 18, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> IT WAS A PROBLEM WITH THE DUMP. I KNOW THIS BECAUSE COPY PROTECTION IS SUCH A STUPID CONCEPT AND THERES NO WAY ANYONE WOULD EVER IMPLEMENT IT IN A GAME BECAUSE ITS RETARDED AND IT MEANS I CANT PIRATE THE GAME FOR FREE... oh wait



HAHA, pretty sure I never said that. Get with it son.


"Again, FFCC was copy protected - it was just poorly implemented copy protection. What that did was have a timer that counted down, all the AR code did was stop that counter going down."

How long was the timer set for?


----------



## dirtclaw (Nov 18, 2008)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> God, after reading half of the posts, this thread should seriously be closed and whenever someone finds a way to bypass whatever they could just post it in the DS Roms Hacks Board.



There's a big issue that comes with doing that, though... and that's the many extra topics that will inevitably be made elsewhere on these forums (and probably still are, I haven't checked).


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 18, 2008)

BestIntrest said:
			
		

> gacktgacktgackt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you never said that... because oddly enough I just said it there now?

Does it matter how long the timer was set for? There was a timer, it existed, a code stopped it, the copy protection then no longer worked.


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 18, 2008)

dirtclaw said:
			
		

> airpirate545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess someone should dust off the banhammer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does anyone know if people are already starting on the hack?


----------



## BestIntrest (Nov 18, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> BestIntrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It actually matters a lot. If a "timer" was set then one wouldn't be able to leave the game on for a time AFTER the timer is supposed to be up. If you know there's a timer then knowing the time it's set for should be easy, no? Simply leaving the game on would tell you.


----------



## Dark (Nov 18, 2008)

i like the battle system but this game gets boring.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

OK...I'll make one last warning.....things you talk about here have nothing to do with this particular game!!

I WILL close this thread if you continue doing so!


----------



## jahrasta311 (Nov 18, 2008)

BestIntrest said:
			
		

> gacktgacktgackt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But does the timer know it's a timer? How does it know it's a timer? Do timers have feelings, or are the merely tools used to time things? I think you're on to something here, keep digging and we're gonna get to the bottom of this timer conspiracy.


----------



## kennyboy (Nov 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> For this, DieForIt is going to download the PSX ISO. Put it on his PSP. (No protection).



another roundabout way of saying you are too ashamed for admitting to all your previous faults.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> OK...I'll make one last warning.....things you talk about here have nothing to do with this particular game!!
> 
> *I WILL close this thread if you continue doing so!*


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 18, 2008)

Edited to make tony happy


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

BestIntrest said:
			
		

> How long was the timer set for?



I think it was something like 20 minutes or half an hour.  Can't remember exactly without checking.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Edited to make tony happy


I saw your post, and I really appreciate that you edited it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm done with begging everybody to stop....This thread really got me some work tonight and I won't let it keep on like that!


----------



## Jiggah (Nov 18, 2008)

I hate getting points to get cat food.  I want some cat food.


----------



## BestIntrest (Nov 18, 2008)

jahrasta311 said:
			
		

> BestIntrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just saying people said the timer used to be 20 minutes but I've left it on FAR longer than that without moogle.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Nov 18, 2008)

As if we don't have enough guests slowing the server down, people at the GFAQs boards are trying to dump more off on us.

Anyways, has anyone tried it on the N-Card yet? I assume the results are the same, but you never know...


----------



## Feels Good Man (Nov 18, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> BestIntrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was 20 minutes


Anyway... I could wait for a fix for this game. I remember everyone freaking out that the copy protection in FFCC was _the_ copy protection out of all copy protections but then it got fixed a few days later by a coder from here [cracker IIRC]. Then DSTT fixed it soon after.

I'll just wait for the DSTT team to address this problem as they are usually one of the first to fix problems like these


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> As if we don't have enough guests slowing the server down, people at the GFAQs boards are trying to dump more off on us.
> 
> *Anyways, has anyone tried it on the N-Card yet? I assume the results are the same, but you never know...*


Yes, we know...It's not working!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

Toni do yourself a favour and lock this until tomorrow lol

btw game works fine on my DS-X, game sucks too!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

BestIntrest said:
			
		

> Just saying people said the timer used to be 20 minutes but I've left it on FAR longer than that without moogle.



You own a Cyclo I take it?  It didn't affect all carts at the time, which is probably why they dropped that particular method.  Ask cracker about it, he was the one who released the crack before the AR codes were implemented so he'll know the technical details.

edit : Damn you jester beating me to it!


----------



## jahrasta311 (Nov 18, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Toni do yourself a favour and lock this until tomorrow lol
> 
> btw game works fine on my DS-X, game sucks too!


Ban this person.


----------



## BestIntrest (Nov 18, 2008)

jester13 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I left my game on for 45-60 minutes and didn't get the moogle. That was on a G6 Lite


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Toni do yourself a favour and lock this until tomorrow lol
> 
> btw game works fine on my DS-X, game sucks too!


I must say this is probably the best post I've seen in this thread.....It really made me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You couldn't hold it back!!!!! hahahaha.....

I'm guessing I'll do that, it'll probably ease up on the server, and everything....and people will have time to chill till tomorrow!


----------



## jahrasta311 (Nov 18, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blah, Toni doesn't want anyone to find a fix for this obviously.


----------



## knl (Nov 18, 2008)

BestIntrest said:
			
		

> Yeah I left my game on for 45-60 minutes and didn't get the moogle. That was on a G6 Lite



the moogle would only appear when you tried to go to a different area


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

jahrasta311 said:
			
		

> Blah, Toni doesn't want anyone to find a fix for this obviously.



Nobody here is going to find a fix for it, that's the problem.  It's going to take someone like cracker to fix it.


----------



## Oath (Nov 18, 2008)

Just got here and it seems theres something goin on! Anyone mind filling me in?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 18, 2008)

look in the chat history over 40 pages to keep ya busy lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

jahrasta311 said:
			
		

> Blah, Toni doesn't want anyone to find a fix for this obviously.


Yeah, I want to sabotage the whole World, and close the thread so you can't find a fix for a game......

man, do you even see what I see.......We are on the page 40, and there were maybe 10 "legit" posts that are on-topic....

Yeah, I don't want you to find a fix..


----------



## Perseid (Nov 18, 2008)

jahrasta311 said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This isn't going to be a simple fix and I doubt anyone posting in this thread is going to find it(including me). The FFCC protection never triggered on the M3 Real and no patch was needed. If this game truly doesn't work on any card then this is a much more sophisticated method and will probably require new firmware or a ROM patch.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 18, 2008)

ninjaice15 said:
			
		

> Just got here and it seems theres something goin on! Anyone mind filling me in?


The game doesn't work on any flashcart (no, not even yours). It starts up, but there are several places you can't get past. That plus 400 pages of stupidity is what's been going on.


----------



## flaxxon (Nov 18, 2008)

Fix for the teleporter is available at least:

Set the save type in no$gba to FRAM 32KBytes.

That's all.


----------



## jahrasta311 (Nov 18, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> jahrasta311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 18, 2008)

jahrasta311 said:
			
		

> haha, you're fun. do you always act like someone just shat in your milk?
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...


Did you join GBAtemp today just so you could troll this thread?


----------



## Oath (Nov 18, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> ninjaice15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Thnx for filling me in.


----------



## MystikEkoez (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow, I just got through 41 pages of nothingness.
Nothing constructive here, sorry.


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Nov 18, 2008)

ninjaice15 said:
			
		

> Just got here and it seems theres something goin on! Anyone mind filling me in?



Apparently, some poster named Bonemonkey got banned. You have to read all the way through for some background. But it's worth it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Perseid said:
			
		

> This isn't going to be a simple fix and I doubt anyone posting in this thread is going to find it(including me). The FFCC protection never triggered on the M3 Real and no patch was needed. If this game truly doesn't work on any card then this is a much more sophisticated method and will probably require new firmware or a ROM patch.
> 
> I get the feeling that it's going to take a crack rather than a firmware update.  It's pure speculation on my part like but the fact that when it's running on an emulator some of the problems don't show up suggests that it's doing some kind of physical cartridge header check.  I could be completely wrong though.
> 
> ...



That's not a fix for people running it on a flash cart though.


----------



## omatic (Nov 18, 2008)

All this craziness aside, the game up to that teleport is pretty good. This is my first foray into Chrono Trigger, and I've only heard good things about it. I wonder if the U.S. version will have Japanese, though. I don't see why it wouldn't, but game companies sometimes make nonsensical choices.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

jahrasta311 said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg you dont know who your talking to, Toni is 100% right this thread is a mess and is helping nothing, people just need to be patient a fix will appear sooner or later!


----------



## jahrasta311 (Nov 18, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> jahrasta311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, too much idiocy to just stand by and watch. great detective work.


----------



## flaxxon (Nov 18, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> That's not a fix for people running it on a flash cart though.



It is for the ones that can manually set save type. Otherwise you're going to need a firmware update or an AR code that intercepts the check.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

omatic said:
			
		

> All this craziness aside, the game up to that teleport is pretty good. This is my first foray into Chrono Trigger, and I've only heard good things about it. I wonder if the U.S. version will have Japanese, though. I don't see why it wouldn't, but game companies sometimes make nonsensical choices.



With it being such a short time between the Japanese and US release they'll probably just use the exact same code for both.  When you get to play the game fully you'll probably love it, specially as you've already enjoyed what you've seen so far.  It's a really well laid out RPG with none of the usual things that annoy you in RPGs like 2,000 random battles a map!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

jahrasta311 said:
			
		

> haha, you're fun. do you always act like someone just shat in your milk?


No, I act like that only when I have to moderate trough 40 pages of stupidity, just so people like you can have a laugh!
And after all that, I'm trying to keep it open, but you and others just don't want that, do you?!


----------



## jahrasta311 (Nov 18, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> jahrasta311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you keep saying over and over you're gonna close it. Have you ever read the story of the boy who cried wolf? I think forum moderators are funny because they let so little power go to their heads.


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 18, 2008)

jahrasta311 said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My life is changed.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Nov 18, 2008)

Lol i will laugh if this thread g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et closed...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

jahrasta311 said:
			
		

> Well you keep saying over and over you're gonna close it. Have you ever read the story of the boy who cried wolf? I think forum moderators are funny because they let so little power go to their heads.



Toni's one of the soundest blokes I've met, ever.  The reason he ain't closed the thread yet is because he's the kind of person to let people sort their shit out first, and he's not letting power go to his head.  If he was he'd have banned you for insulting and trolling him, instead like anyone with decency for free speech (regardless of how pointless, irrelavent or lacking in grey matter) he's let you and others keep going.


----------



## omatic (Nov 18, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> omatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only reason they might cut the Japanese out of the U.S. release is to use smaller carts, if the Japanese text might bring the file size down a notch. I don't think I'll ever use the Japanese, but it'd still be nice to have I guess. But anyway, I'm taking a break from random battle RPGs, especially after laying FF4 and FF7 back-to-back. I was afraid this game would have the same system, considering how common it was for RPGs of that time. I'm glad that's not the case here.


----------



## jasonb619 (Nov 18, 2008)

We gotta do something to pass the time until someone comes with a valid fix for the game lol. I don't know about you but I wish I didn't read there was an English option in the game because I went from being patient to wanting it now.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

omatic said:
			
		

> The only reason they might cut the Japanese out of the U.S. release is to use smaller carts, if the Japanese text might bring the file size down a notch. I don't think I'll ever use the Japanese, but it'd still be nice to have I guess. But anyway, I'm taking a break from random battle RPGs, especially after laying FF4 and FF7 back-to-back. I was afraid this game would have the same system, considering how common it was for RPGs of that time. I'm glad that's not the case here.



I'm not a massive RPG fan myself, there's maybe 10 or so I've enjoyed playing.  I actually bought this when it came out in English, and to be honest I still play it now.  It looks nice and flows really well.  It doesn't have annoying battles and you never feel like your playing the same bit over and over with slightly changed goals.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Toni's one of the soundest blokes I've met, ever.  The reason he ain't closed the thread yet is because he's the kind of person to let people sort their shit out first, and he's not letting power go to his head.  If he was he'd have banned you for insulting and trolling him, instead like anyone with decency for free speech (regardless of how pointless, irrelavent or lacking in grey matter) he's let you and others keep going.



+1 in agreement with you mate, like I said this guy dosent know who hes talking too obviously!


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 18, 2008)

Chrono Trigger is one of those prehistoric gems that has been lost in the 90's until it's announcement of being ported to the DS. I plan on doing a review on this game after it comes out, as it will be my first official review well worthy of criticism. Good luck, whoever is figuring out the anti-piracy problem out there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/ontopic]


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks guys, you make me feel better after everything already said here..

And on-topic...I must admit that I never played Chrono Trigger before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I'm a huge RPG fan, but I didn't get the chance to play it, and I'm really happy to have this game ported to NDS..If it ever comes to Croatia (regardless of ROM fix), I'll buy it because I think it's a worthy buy!


----------



## omatic (Nov 19, 2008)

jasonb619 said:
			
		

> We gotta do something to pass the time until someone comes with a valid fix for the game lol. I don't know about you but I wish I didn't read there was an English option in the game because I went from being patient to wanting it now.



There is an English option. If I remember correctly, you can change the language once you get into the game by going to Settings.


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 19, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, you make me feel better after everything already said here..
> 
> And on-topic...I must admit that I never played Chrono Trigger before
> 
> ...



Wow, you never played it before? My cousin is now 21 or 22 and owned a Super Nintendo that I would always go upstairs and play, but due to being too young to beat the game, I just played it until I got to this icy forest place, and I kept getting blown out of the map. My cousin came to the rescue and hid behind the trees before the wind got her. I was amazed I never thought of that. Did I mention she's female? xD


----------



## mrchew (Nov 19, 2008)

still no fix darn back to playing cod5 can someone pm when there is a fix


----------



## kjean (Nov 19, 2008)

Japanese and E-e-e-english!? Yay!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, you make me feel better after everything already said here..
> 
> And on-topic...I must admit that I never played Chrono Trigger before
> 
> ...



If you're an RPG fan you're gonna love it.  It's got an awesome story to it.  The only other RPG I rate as highly is Shining Force 3 on the Saturn.

As much as I hate SNES emulators on the PC it's worth grabbing and having a quick play of it.  Although once it get's going you might not be able to stop playing!


----------



## go185 (Nov 19, 2008)

Confirmed:

Save type is 512k EEPROM


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 19, 2008)

lol you will really pay $40 bucks for a SNES port? (not even a remake)











im going to ask it for my birthday lol

looks like Square_enix bought me out


----------



## Law (Nov 19, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still can't believe that



Spoiler



Crono isn't a mute :/


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 19, 2008)

I think I might buy this game, too, regardless of any fix that may come out. The boxart is just plain sexy.


----------



## omatic (Nov 19, 2008)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> I think I might buy this game, too, regardless of any fix that may come out. The boxart is just plain sexy.



I'll take the cart off your hands, since you don't need that part anyway.


----------



## engruzii (Nov 19, 2008)

I played this game on the PSone and it was awesome so anyone who did not try it please give it a try

and keep in mind graphic is not everything, gameplay is what make the game great and this game is a great example as well as DQ

i mean if you care about graphic more than gameplay then throw your DS away & go buy something else, DS is the weakest system out there now but yet it's the most successful one.

And BTW is the game fully in English or only the menu because if it's fully in English I'll import me one for sure


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 19, 2008)

engruzii said:
			
		

> And BTW is the game fully in English or only the menu because if it's fully in English I'll import me one for sure


It's the full english game!! not only the menu or parts..but the WHOLE GAME


----------



## loony747 (Nov 19, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, you make me feel better after everything already said here..
> 
> And on-topic...I must admit that I never played Chrono Trigger before
> 
> ...



Never? Wow. You're in for a ride. Honestly, some of the story is typical JRPG affair, but I remember some parts made me go "Oh SHIT!" when I was a yung'un.

I hope you enjoy this great game as much as I did. 

I may buy it down the line as well, but after buying Ninjatown, Ecclesia, plus all the great games coming out across all platform, I may have to wait a while.


----------



## engruzii (Nov 19, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> engruzii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK then i'll call my brother in japan & i'm getting me one of them suckers for sure
man i LOVE my DS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  "and my DSi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## BelmontSlayer (Nov 19, 2008)

It's fully in English.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> I still can't believe that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean cos it only ever seems to be people talking to him?


----------



## Zagger (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah, i also never played it before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 was meaning to but when i noticed the ds port i postponed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Please don't screw me over SE \o


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 19, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really don't like games when people are talking to you, and you are just looking at them as they pretend you say something. I wonder if they will make a game that you can respond to things using voice. (e.x. How are you  today John? Mic: Yes or No lolz just an example even though it makes no sense)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> I really don't like games when people are talking to you, and you are just looking at them as they pretend you say something. I wonder if they will make a game that you can respond to things using voice. (e.x. How are you  today John? Mic: Yes or No lolz just an example even though it makes no sense)



It's never bothered me to be honest.  Shining Force 3 isn't as bad cos every time your character speaks they show a "..." but in Chrono Trigger he literally says nothing.  Saying that though there's not exactly alot of lengthy conversations in it.  Alot of the time it's only a speech bubble or two from the other characters.  Although some conversations you do kind of have to guess what you should be saying.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 19, 2008)

at least MArio and Lugi in PiT said some itailan gibberish....

i also agree....lots of old RPG's when someone talks to you...you nod or something..even the NPC's talk!


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

No fix yet?


----------



## nintennuendo (Nov 19, 2008)

so is there a fix yet or not?


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

nintennuendo said:
			
		

> so is there a fix yet or not?


I just asked that.


----------



## nintennuendo (Nov 19, 2008)

maybe so but i didn't see it


----------



## RayJT9 (Nov 19, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> It's never bothered me to be honest.  Shining Force 3 isn't as bad cos every time your character speaks they show a "..." but in Chrono Trigger he literally says nothing.



Crono talks at least once.


----------



## Banger (Nov 19, 2008)

It will be great as soon as the US release is out their will be a fix and since I am like that about playing (U) games when I can. I think I will also buy the game and not just "buy" it. 40$ for me is about 2 weeks spending money. Stupid billz


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

RayJT9 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He does? I don't remember it.  I just remember alot of arm and head movements.  I started playing it again earlier so I'll probably get to that point and call myself a tool for forgetting.


----------



## RayJT9 (Nov 19, 2008)

Maybe. You might just have got a different ending. I'm not sure about the DS version, but in the SNES version he talks in one of them.


----------



## War (Nov 19, 2008)

In the new secret ending that was added to the DS, Chrono will finally talk and tell you all about Chrono Trigger 2, the sequel coming out next year for the Wii!



Spoiler



Kidding...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 19, 2008)

why is Square Charging $40 instead of $30 (for a normal ds game)?


1. they know what they got (copy protection)

2. they know Chrono Trigger fans like you and i want it..we will PAY for it.

i see were gettin F***ed for a simple port...but...i have to....


----------



## RayJT9 (Nov 19, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> In the new secret ending that was added to the DS, Chrono will finally talk and tell you all about Chrono Trigger 2, the sequel coming out next year for the Wii!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope no Chrono game ever comes out for Wii.

Personally I like my games without pointless flailing.


----------



## Oath (Nov 19, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> In the new secret ending that was added to the DS, Chrono will finally talk and tell you all about Chrono Trigger 2, the sequel coming out next year for the Wii!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You silly goose


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

RayJT9 said:
			
		

> War said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's dumb. No Wii game I've played yet has used "pointless flailing".


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 19, 2008)

Gutentag said:
			
		

> That's dumb. No Wii game I've played yet has used "pointless flailing".



You didn't play many Wii games then i assume. WAGGLE TO JUMP! WAGGLE TO DO ANYTHING! WAGGLE WAGGLE WAGGLE


----------



## RayJT9 (Nov 19, 2008)

Gutentag said:
			
		

> That's dumb. No Wii game I've played yet has used "pointless flailing".


Strangely enough, almost every single Wii game out there involves pointless flailing.


----------



## Goli (Nov 19, 2008)

Does people hate the waggling bacause they're too lazy to even shake their arms?
I personally don't mind the waggling, its kinda fun sometimes too.


----------



## smallkidd (Nov 19, 2008)

In the beginning of the game does it say "Good morning, Crono!"?


----------



## sub (Nov 19, 2008)

Currently working here on DS-X without a problem.

(Just made the Max Crass Method fix)



beijinhos


----------



## Covarr (Nov 19, 2008)

go185 said:
			
		

> Confirmed:
> 
> Save type is 512k EEPROM


This is 100% *WRONG*. Should be 32k FRAM.

Save type seems to be the source of all the problems; when No$GBA is manually set to 32k SRAM (It autodetects 512K EEPROM incorrectly), then the game will progress past the time warp, as well as past the organ, no problem. Knowing what the copy protection is looking for may make it easier to circumvent it.

edit: I'm a dumbass. Should be FRAM, not SRAM.


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 19, 2008)

smallkidd said:
			
		

> In the beginning of the game does it say "Good morning, Crono!"?


First thing I noticed about the game.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 19, 2008)

Covarr said:
			
		

> go185 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since when do DS games have SRAM save types? The Pocket Heaven release list doesn't even have that as a search option. Where would the battery go anyway?


----------



## Shinrin (Nov 19, 2008)

Covarr said:
			
		

> go185 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've tried the 32k sram, it doesn't get past the time warp problem.


----------



## smallkidd (Nov 19, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> smallkidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that mean it DOESN'T say it?


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

smallkidd said:
			
		

> In the beginning of the game does it say "Good morning, Crono!"?


It has never said that.


----------



## Shinrin (Nov 19, 2008)

smallkidd said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning, Crono! is homage to the SNES version. that's all it's for.


----------



## smallkidd (Nov 19, 2008)

Gutentag said:
			
		

> smallkidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The SNES version has it.


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

smallkidd said:
			
		

> Gutentag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I'm dumb. I had to pop it in my SNES to check. I thought she said "Crono, Crono, Wake up sleepyhead," but the last part comes after she opens the curtains.


----------



## Efelsiel (Nov 19, 2008)

Am I the only person who noticed Marle is using fire on the boxart? She's ice.


----------



## Shinrin (Nov 19, 2008)

Efelsiel said:
			
		

> Am I the only person who noticed Marle is using fire on the boxart? She's ice.



I've already awnser this on multiple forums. it's Arc Impulse not Ice.!


----------



## Covarr (Nov 19, 2008)

Shinrin said:
			
		

> Covarr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is because it should be 32k *F*RAM. I made a mistake before.

edit: Are there any DS emulators with a cheat finder? Such a tool could be quite useful for getting this game to work properly.


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

Efelsiel said:
			
		

> Am I the only person who noticed Marle is using fire on the boxart? She's ice.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04MBqcO2WMg

2nd move



Also your revelation is 13 years late.


----------



## tiger1807 (Nov 19, 2008)

The legend Has Came ALIVE!!! lol

I can finally play my long waited psx game on ds. FINALLY, japan has it now amd now we have to wait for pathetic americans to bring it over here ( i have a right calling NA pathetic since they ARE, we have to do all the patching for the great games like JUS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





you all better respect Unwise NA companies 

Hail to the bastards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol!


----------



## Bslashingu (Nov 19, 2008)

tiger1807 said:
			
		

> The legend Has Came ALIVE!!! lol
> 
> I can finally play my long waited psx game on ds. FINALLY, japan has it now amd now we have to wait for pathetic americans to bring it over here ( i have a right calling NA pathetic since they ARE, we have to do all the patching for the great games like JUS.
> 
> ...



We get the game next week, I don't see what the problem is.


----------



## Link5084 (Nov 19, 2008)

Does anyone see the translation as being WAY better than the original?


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 19, 2008)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Does anyone see the translation as being WAY better than the original?


Yes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Does anyone see the translation as being WAY better than the original?


No...


----------



## sonic209 (Nov 19, 2008)

So is the R4 version working perfectly


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

tiger1807 said:
			
		

> The legend Has Came ALIVE!!! lol
> 
> I can finally play my long waited psx game on ds. FINALLY, japan has it now amd now we have to wait for pathetic americans to bring it over here ( i have a right calling NA pathetic since they ARE, we have to do all the patching for the great games like JUS.
> 
> ...


Randomly pick any page from this topic and you'll see that it's not.


----------



## liger13 (Nov 19, 2008)

hmm, im disappointed to see how little attention this awesome game is getting....




;P


----------



## ball2012003 (Nov 19, 2008)

has anyone played up to the part where luca teleports you to through that mystic space hole thingand while your in does it geep showing the same background non stop. i can still hear music and put it in sleep mode and everything but no buttons seem to be working.
by the way im using a dstt


----------



## haringtonl (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow Ball... read the thread before posting.


----------



## smitty901 (Nov 19, 2008)

no you are the first to notice this in the past hour


----------



## ImYoungxD (Nov 19, 2008)

lol... LETS JUST WAIT UNTIL SOMEONE PATCHES THIS DAMN GAME!


----------



## Linear (Nov 19, 2008)

This thread makes me want to AWO$JGTEAIW#[email protected]#TRJPAO$#GJRDPGO#$J


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 19, 2008)

Hmm runs on my R4 just fine


----------



## Covarr (Nov 19, 2008)

For now it's best either to play exclusively in No$GBA with save type set to 32K FRAM or to simply wait; it won't work properly on a cartridge at the moment.


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 19, 2008)

Chrono Trigger already on the 2nd page.. Wow.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im not worried about this game anyway.. Ill play when a patch comes out but Ive got so many games to play already so no biggie for me..


----------



## Raganook (Nov 19, 2008)

Is there a way to convert the auto-detected 512 save type to 32K FRAM?

I know that may sound silly, but I've been doing a lot of monster training I'd rather not lose


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah 1 is eng 1 is jp


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 19, 2008)

What on gods earth are you talking about?

And no, it's not working on your R4, it'll freeze.


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> has anyone played up to the part where luca teleports you to through that mystic space hole thingand while your in does it geep showing the same background non stop. i can still hear music and put it in sleep mode and everything but no buttons seem to be working.
> by the way im using a dstt


READ THE WHOLE THREAD


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

XxRoxaSoraxX said:
			
		

> Hmm runs on my R4 just fine


Now go teleport....Locks up? That's odd.


----------



## Goli (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh god please have a fix tomorrow when I wake up..
I promise I'll never pirate Chrono Trigger again!!


----------



## redact (Nov 19, 2008)

Gutentag said:
			
		

> tiger1807 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.don't be so mean, even if he does seem to be talking non-understandable gibberish
2.it was officially ported to psx, but due to massive load times it was considered a big failure, so he's right too


----------



## Narin (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok to stop all the rguring and flaming, this isn't a game glitch or due to a problem with the flashcart. Square Enix have intentionally added a routine that get executed every time a portal is used as well at other key events that check to see if the game is running on a flashcard, if so, the game won't let you progress any further. This was an intentionally done by Square Enix to halt piracy of the game or at least slow it down.

At any rate, now that I got the bad news out of the way, time for some good. A solution to this problem is being worked on and near completion to please be patient and stay tuned.


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Gutentag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, he's wrong because he thinks it is a PSX game.


----------



## redact (Nov 19, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Ok to stop all the rguring and flaming, this isn't a game glitch or due to a problem with the flashcart. Square Enix have intentionally added a routine that get executed every time a portal is used as well at other key events that check to see if the game is running on a flashcard, if so, the game won't let you progress any further. This was an intentionally done by Square Enix to halt piracy of the game or at least slow it down.
> 
> At any rate, now that I got the bad news out of the way, time for some good. A solution to this problem is being worked on and near completion to please be patient and stay tuned.



thanks narin, i'll get you a kupo nut next time i'm at the shops  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_*snip_


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Ok to stop all the rguring and flaming, this isn't a game glitch or due to a problem with the flashcart. Square Enix have intentionally added a routine that get executed every time a portal is used as well at other key events that check to see if the game is running on a flashcard, if so, the game won't let you progress any further. This was an intentionally done by Square Enix to halt piracy of the game or at least slow it down.
> 
> At any rate, now that I got the bad news out of the way, time for some good. A solution to this problem is being worked on and near completion to please be patient and stay tuned.


WHAT?!??!?! REALLY????

How close???



Any insight on the fix? Like how are you gonna fix it?


----------



## sixb0nes (Nov 19, 2008)

I can confirm this is working without any problem on the G6 Lite slot-2 cart. I'm just about to get the frog into my party, haven't receiving any problems as yet. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

sixb0nes said:
			
		

> I can confirm this is working without any problem on the G6 Lite slot-2 cart. I'm just about to get the frog into my party, haven't receiving any problems as yet. Will keep you posted.


You're about to encounter a problem.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 19, 2008)

sixb0nes said:
			
		

> I can confirm this is working without any problem on the G6 Lite slot-2 cart. I'm just about to get the frog into my party, haven't receiving any problems as yet. Will keep you posted.








Time to play the organ : D


----------



## Covarr (Nov 19, 2008)

Gutentag said:
			
		

> Any insight on the fix? Like how are you gonna fix it?


My uneducated guess would be that it's a matter of finding the routine, and patching it so that it always returns the same value (32k fram) regardless of what save type is actually in use. Of course, simple to explain doesn't always mean simple to execute.


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

Covarr said:
			
		

> Gutentag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But if the routine doesn't happen on emulators, how are they ever going to see/find it?

Maybe I should just stay out of the technical part of it.

*Posts merged*

What is the max crass method and does it fix this game?


----------



## Shinrin (Nov 19, 2008)

32k fram doesn't work at all. i tried it with my save file, then also tried it with it deleted, it still freezes on the teleport screen.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 19, 2008)

Gutentag said:
			
		

> Covarr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a stupid name for a different method of replacing the arm7 file in the rom. No, it does not fix the game, read the thread.


----------



## tatumanu (Nov 19, 2008)

sixb0nes said:
			
		

> I can confirm this is working without any problem on the G6 Lite slot-2 cart. I'm just about to get the frog into my party, haven't receiving any problems as yet. Will keep you posted.



ummm ... im using the g6 lite slot 2 solution aswell and i got stuck right at the beggining (1st portal) like everyone else. Did you use a save file to go through it? 
Also i tried the rom on no$gba and i got stuck at the endless portal ...made me think maybe i got a bad dump ... but i guess that must not be it.
Good luck to who is being an absolute legend and trying to fix the annoying copy protection!!


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> Gutentag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why are people saying it works?


----------



## Normmatt (Nov 19, 2008)

For those of you using slot2 carts make sure you have a real cart in slot1 and it will or atleast should work fine.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 19, 2008)

Gutentag said:
			
		

> gacktgacktgackt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because they're just assuming that works means "the game boots and plays fine" 

Nobody seems to understand what is written in big red letters.

THE GAME DOES NOT RUN PROPERLY ON ANY FLASHCARD AT ALL. NONE. NADDA. THEY'VE ALL BEEN TESTED. IT DOESN'T WORK.


----------



## Azngamer15 (Nov 19, 2008)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> For those of you using slot2 carts make sure you have a real cart in slot1 and it will or atleast should work fine.



wait what? whered you get this conclusion from?!


----------



## fraz_66 (Nov 19, 2008)

Tried with DS-X and Max Crass Method. Got the portal freeze.

I read the DS-X works with this game, I guess it doesn't unless somehow I messed up the fix


----------



## zorro_kun (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok confirm working really temp solution

Switching back and forth between NDS and No$GBA, or just play using No$GBA for the time being to lessen the hassle

on No$GBA, go to Emulation setting, change the Save GBA Type to SRAM32Kbyte
after that, play through the stuck part, ie ALL the telepod (yea i've beaten Yakra and go back to 1000 AD and stuck on Telepod scene, need No$GBA to get through), first Piano scene, 2nd one can be play without hitch

then use this site to convert the No$GBA sav file to compatible sav file that is compatible with your cart
http://www.shunyweb.info/convert.php#

then put it back to your NDS and play with joy again, maybe until someone find a fixed solution, but this is what i currently


----------



## Narin (Nov 19, 2008)

Check out this post:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1562694

The fix consists of an Action Replay code containing compiled assembly code that overwrites portions of the game code which handles the piracy measures. Its currently n the testing phase and being testing on several flashcards throughout the game.


----------



## Covarr (Nov 19, 2008)

I had about four different sources tell me that the 32K fram made it work; All of them said they tried it themselves. Now I see a bunch of people here saying it doesn't, and I try it myself and it doesn't. That means that at least one person who claimed that worked was lying, and at least one (myself) is naive.

edit: Narin, any chance we can get you to tell us how it was detecting if it wasn't legit? What did this routine do?


----------



## Shinrin (Nov 19, 2008)

Covarr said:
			
		

> I had about four different sources tell me that the 32K fram made it work; All of them said they tried it themselves. Now I see a bunch of people here saying it doesn't, and I try it myself and it doesn't. That means that at least one person who claimed that worked was lying, and at least one (myself) is naive.



I've said it doesn't work 5 times already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no one listens to to me.


----------



## moogle87 (Nov 19, 2008)

I sure miss staring at the arc impulse box art and wondering why the heck is Marle shooting fire?


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Check out this post:
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1562694
> 
> The fix consists of an Action Replay code containing compiled assembly code that overwrites portions of the game code which handles the piracy measures. Its currently n the testing phase and being testing on several flashcards throughout the game.


When are you going to let others have it?


----------



## Azngamer15 (Nov 19, 2008)

oh shit, i put a real cart in slot 1, and using a g6 lite slot 2. and i got past the portal!!!! lets see what happens....

this was after the same rom image wouldnt work on my M3 with R4 firmware, sooooooooooo


----------



## ChaosBoi (Nov 19, 2008)

I prefer a patch rather than a code but as long as we get a fix then it doesn't really matter I guess.


----------



## Covarr (Nov 19, 2008)

Azngamer15, what cart was it? It's possible that it depends on what cart is in slot 1. It might not, but in case it's relevant it would be good to know.


----------



## Azngamer15 (Nov 19, 2008)

i used mario kart. im gonna speed run it to the part where u get frog and do the organ. ill update when i get there


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 19, 2008)

Azngamer15 said:
			
		

> i used mario kart. im gonna speed run it to the part where u get frog and do the organ. ill update when i get there


IT 
DOESNT
FUCKING
WORK

Jesus christ

49 pages of "discussion" and people are still coming in here thinking they're the first person to try it on XXXXXX flashcard and they're having some amazing fucking revelation about it all.

You're not special

We know it's confirmed as NOT WORKING PROPERLY on EVERY FLASHCARD using EVERY METHOD YOU CAN THINK OF.


----------



## sadonkin (Nov 19, 2008)

Covarr said:
			
		

> I had about four different sources tell me that the 32K fram made it work; All of them said they tried it themselves. Now I see a bunch of people here saying it doesn't, and I try it myself and it doesn't. That means that at least one person who claimed that worked was lying, and at least one (myself) is naive.
> 
> QUOTE(Shinrin @ Nov 19 2008, 03:44 AM) I've said it doesn't work 5 times already.
> 
> ...



Mmm?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrdFcO-53bo


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> Azngamer15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, chill out...He's talking about a slot 2 card.


----------



## Narin (Nov 19, 2008)

ChaosBoi said:
			
		

> I prefer a patch rather than a code but as long as we get a fix then it doesn't really matter I guess.


Well, you can always patch the code into the game as well. This way the code will always be active no matter what and work on just about every flashcard.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 19, 2008)

Gutentag said:
			
		

> gacktgacktgackt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes

It's already been confirmed that it doesn't work on ANYTHING, that includes slot 2's.


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

sadonkin said:
			
		

> Covarr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus dude, we're NOT TALKING ABOUT IT WORKING ON EMULATORS.


----------



## Reaper (Nov 19, 2008)

Why is this so popular?


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 19, 2008)

sadonkin said:
			
		

> Covarr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, we've established this, several dozen pages ago.

It works in no$GBA

It doesn't work on any flashcards whatsoever yet

EDIT : Reaper it's popular because it's noted for being one of the greatest RPGs ever and everyone is hungry to see what they've added to this port of the game.


----------



## Covarr (Nov 19, 2008)

sadonkin said:
			
		

> Covarr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except sometimes it works in No$GBA and sometimes it doesn't. I turned on 32k FRAM and still couldn't get past the first portal.


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> Gutentag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you tried it on a slot 2?


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 19, 2008)

Gutentag said:
			
		

> gacktgacktgackt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Myself personally? No

Have others? Yes

Does it work? No


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

reaper00004 said:
			
		

> Why is this so popular?


Best game ever made. Get with the program.


----------



## Azngamer15 (Nov 19, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> Azngamer15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




IT WORKED. HAHAHA HOLY CRAP IT WORKED.

slot 1: mario kart
slot 2: g6 lite

it froze when you played the organ after you got frog right? IT OPENED!


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> Myself personally? No


So how do you know it doesn't work?


----------



## Efelsiel (Nov 19, 2008)

Gutentag said:
			
		

> gacktgacktgackt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He doesn't, I think he's just trolling. Cruise control, etc.


----------



## sixb0nes (Nov 19, 2008)

I can confirm working with Mario Kart DS in Slot-1 and using G6 Lite slot-2 cart. I got the frog and proceeded past the Organ with no hiccups. Screebshots in a tick. 

EDIT: Okay nevermind it began to looping


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 19, 2008)

Azngamer15 said:
			
		

> gacktgacktgackt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck freezing at the jail/warping to the future!

Gutentag, there's this thing called communication, you know, where people say things to eachother. Some flashcards will freeze at the organ, some will freeze at the jail, some will freeze when you go back into the time portal again to go to the present. It's already been established that that's the case in this thread, if you had have bothered to read it all you would know that now.


----------



## MHx_scythe (Nov 19, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> Azngamer15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's like you don't want it to work


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 19, 2008)

MHx_scythe said:
			
		

> gacktgacktgackt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a good job it doesn't work then, I'm getting my own way


----------



## 2128 (Nov 19, 2008)

HURR HAY GUISE IT WERKS ON MY DS-X WTF R U GUISE TALKIN BOUT

Sigh.


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> Azngamer15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not KNOWING, simpleton. You can only know through experience. You didn't experience it so all you're doing is listening to what other people are saying.


Hey guess what, I'm telling you that you're a jackass. It must be true if I told you.


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 19, 2008)

Nevermind, this happens to everyone you talk to.


----------



## 2128 (Nov 19, 2008)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> Wow, I found a bug in this game: When you talk to the lady with the green scarf all the way to the top-left of Leene Square, you can move around while talking to her 0.o. If this is old, please don't flame me



Uh, no, you can move around when talking to 90% of the NPC's. Move far away enough and the dialogue box will close.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes

Because I'm going to go out and buy a slot 2 device (all of which have been confirmed as NOT WORKING) just to see for my own fucking eyes that it doesn't work. I'm tempted to do it actually, just to wipe that no doubt hugely smug, shit-eating grin you've no doubt got on your face right now as you sat behind your computer screen, like Captain Fucking Keyboard, hammering out your reply.

Or alternatively, I don't give a shit.

ALSO LOL Runs USIN D'MAX CRASS MEFFOD, PEPUL SAY SO WHICHMEANS THE'yRE RIGHT!


----------



## redact (Nov 19, 2008)

Gutentag said:
			
		

> Hey guess what, I'm telling you that you're a jackass. It must be true if I told you.



lol, this thread is good for a chuckle
once the whole "OMG CTDS DOESN"T WORX!" gets fixed could a mod move this to eof and let the real trolls have a go at it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i wanna see what p1ngy can do to this thread


----------



## MHx_scythe (Nov 19, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> Yes
> 
> Because I'm going to go out and buy a slot 2 device (all of which have been confirmed as NOT WORKING) just to see for my own fucking eyes that it doesn't work. I'm tempted to do it actually, just to wipe that no doubt hugely smug, shit-eating grin you've no doubt got on your face right now as you sat behind your computer screen, like Captain Fucking Keyboard, hammering out your reply.
> 
> ...




youre sitting in a forum mashing f5 until someone replies to your comments, upon which you type out a paragraph explaining why youre the shit, and how everyone else is wrong.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps


----------



## EarthBound (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm using a .sav past that point...It works, but i assume it will freeze after i warp.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 19, 2008)

That's the thing though

In this case, everyone else is wrong

EDIT : Well, not everyone else, but it seems to be the time of the day where all the sensible people have gone to bed, leaving mostly people who are seeing CHRONO TRIGGER DS IS IN ENGLISH, then getting all butthurt over it when they learn it doesn't work. 

At which point they spiral into trying techniques that have already been tried and covered in a 51 page thread... and that's when I get frustrated.


----------



## Raganook (Nov 19, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> That's the thing though
> 
> In this case, everyone else is wrong
> 
> ...



All of which we can put into the past, as we patiently wait for the fix from Narin


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> Yes
> 
> Because I'm going to go out and buy a slot 2 device (all of which have been confirmed as NOT WORKING) just to see for my own fucking eyes that it doesn't work. I'm tempted to do it actually, just to wipe that no doubt hugely smug, shit-eating grin you've no doubt got on your face right now as you sat behind your computer screen, like Captain Fucking Keyboard, hammering out your reply.
> 
> ...


Ironic, you're making fun of yourself with that last little line of yours.


----------



## Azngamer15 (Nov 19, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> Yes
> 
> Because I'm going to go out and buy a slot 2 device (all of which have been confirmed as NOT WORKING) just to see for my own fucking eyes that it doesn't work. I'm tempted to do it actually, just to wipe that no doubt hugely smug, shit-eating grin you've no doubt got on your face right now as you sat behind your computer screen, like Captain Fucking Keyboard, hammering out your reply.
> 
> ...



looks like someone needs a juicebox.

i just took the warp back to 1000AD, works, lets see what happens now. when i go to jail.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 19, 2008)

Raganook said:
			
		

> gacktgacktgackt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm, think I'll go finish Go Go Beckham in the meantime.


----------



## go185 (Nov 19, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> ALSO LOL Runs USIN D'MAX CRASS MEFFOD, PEPUL SAY SO WHICHMEANS THE'yRE RIGHT!



Um, Max Crass Method and the Arm7 patching are the same.

I should know, I discovered it and the people on the MaxConsole forums sole it and renamed it Max Crass Method.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Nov 19, 2008)

Azngamer15 said:
			
		

> gacktgacktgackt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see this.  Wonder what'll happen.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Nov 19, 2008)

haringtonl said:
			
		

> Wow Ball... read the thread before posting.


You make it sound like reading a 50+ page thread is easy.


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

go185 said:
			
		

> gacktgacktgackt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I discovered the internet.


----------



## 2128 (Nov 19, 2008)

go185 said:
			
		

> Um, Max Crass Method and the Arm7 patching are the same.
> I should know, I discovered it and the people on the MaxConsole forums sole it and renamed it Max Crass Method.



It's sarcasm.


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 19, 2008)

Why doesnt it work.......what doesnt work about it. does it freeze, if so when


----------



## Shinrin (Nov 19, 2008)

To the guy who posted the video, yeah, you don't need to change the save type in No$GBA to get into the cathedral. though you'll still get froze going back to 1000 ad.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 19, 2008)

go185 said:
			
		

> gacktgacktgackt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know... I've already said this to several people in the thread when they've asked "what's the Max Crass Method?" after someone posted saying that the MCM worked for running Chrono Trigger (which it doesn't).


----------



## liger13 (Nov 19, 2008)

XxRoxaSoraxX said:
			
		

> Why doesnt it work.......what doesnt work about it. does it freeze, if so when



really?...
reallly?


----------



## Azngamer15 (Nov 19, 2008)

it works!! i just got to the save when youre IN the jail, did it freeze for people right before that or what? regardless, i havent had any problems so far. or mebbe its because im going through it pretty quick, at 51 minutes played so far. but anyway

Slot 1: REAL Mario Kart cart
Slot 2: G6 Lite

Tests:
Beginning Portal: Pass!
Organ: Pass!
Return Portal: Pass!
Going to Jail: Pass!

well, time to, keep playing, i cant believe this is working honestly


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 19, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=0oRpCjKoPps

Lets all watch this in the meantime


----------



## Mikecardii (Nov 19, 2008)

So I'm too tired to wade through all 52 pages, is there a fix for the time warp loop being worked on?


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 19, 2008)

Mikecardii said:
			
		

> So I'm too tired to wade through all 52 pages, is there a fix for the time warp loop being worked on?


Yes. Narin and others are working on it, it'll be finished soon.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Nov 19, 2008)

Mikecardii said:
			
		

> So I'm too tired to wade through all 52 pages, is there a fix for the time warp loop being worked on?


There are AR codes being worked on to bypass the piracy checks at the moment.  There might also be an .ips patch of the same manner later on.


----------



## Mikecardii (Nov 19, 2008)

Alright thank you very much. I don't know much about NDS piracy, what's an AR code?


----------



## Efelsiel (Nov 19, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=0oRpCjKoPps
> 
> Lets all watch this in the meantime



I hit the point where the Millennial Fair starts, with the game's music. I'm just going to listen to that for a while, it's nostalgic.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 19, 2008)

Mikecardii said:
			
		

> Alright thank you very much. I don't know much about NDS piracy, what's an AR code?


Action Replay code


----------



## go185 (Nov 19, 2008)

Mikecardii said:
			
		

> Alright thank you very much. I don't know much about NDS piracy, what's an AR code?



Action Replay code


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

Mikecardii said:
			
		

> So I'm too tired to wade through all 52 pages, is there a fix for the time warp loop being worked on?


How'd you know there was a loop?

KEEP READING.


----------



## Mikecardii (Nov 19, 2008)

Gutentag said:
			
		

> Mikecardii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did I know there was a loop? I just played it on my R4. >_>


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

Mikecardii said:
			
		

> Gutentag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you know that anyone else knew about it? Maybe it's just your card.


----------



## Narin (Nov 19, 2008)

Just a heads up, the code is on its final testing. If all goes well, it will be available tonight.


----------



## Mikecardii (Nov 19, 2008)

_*snip_

There are other communities than gbatemp. This other community was all in a tizzy over this time warp loop, so I assumed it wasn't just me, and decided to go to the best location I know for figuring out the latest about NDS games, gbatemp.


----------



## f1337wood (Nov 19, 2008)

That's definitely awesome.

I've been procrastinating on my AC analysis homework all day to just screw around, and this will just give me more incentive not to do it.


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Just a heads up, the code is on its final testing. If all goes well, it will be available tonight.


Why not let us test it? Come on now....


----------



## Azngamer15 (Nov 19, 2008)

lol ok heading into possible spoiler territory now...



Spoiler



just finished fighting the dragon tank at lv 6 lol. bit lower leveled than id like to be, but whatever. beat it, went through it, took the warp to the future, and now here i am, still ok



so far, so good?

but hey, if theres gonna be a code, lol watever. why not. night guys, have fun.


----------



## Mikecardii (Nov 19, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Just a heads up, the code is on its final testing. If all goes well, it will be available tonight.


Thank you very  much.


----------



## fraz_66 (Nov 19, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Just a heads up, the code is on its final testing. If all goes well, it will be available tonight.




What do I need to use this if it does get released tonight? I'm using a DS-X.

I suppose it's not going to work as it's an AR code, huh?


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 19, 2008)

Cheers for the hard work Narin!


----------



## iL0VECO0KiEs (Nov 19, 2008)

thank you, hopefully less than an hour, cuz my butt hurts sitting on this chair.


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 19, 2008)

Gutentag.. You are such an arse.. You are asking to test a code which is private.. You'd be the last person Narin would give the code to test.. And I would know, because Narin and I are friends.. So bugger off..


----------



## loony747 (Nov 19, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> Cheers for the hard work Narin!



Cheers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## BestIntrest (Nov 19, 2008)

Azngamer15 said:
			
		

> it works!! i just got to the save when youre IN the jail, did it freeze for people right before that or what? regardless, i havent had any problems so far. or mebbe its because im going through it pretty quick, at 51 minutes played so far. but anyway
> 
> Slot 1: REAL Mario Kart cart
> Slot 2: G6 Lite
> ...




Good thing my ds lite has an m3 and a g6 lite in it


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> Gutentag.. You are such an arse.. You are asking to test a code which is private.. You'd be the last person Narin would give the code to test.. And I would know, because Narin and I are friends.. So bugger off..


OOOH YOU'RE FRIENDS WITH NARIN?

I DON'T CARE.

I wasn't asking to test the code, I just want the fucking code, idiot. It obviously works, they're just holding it longer to act rad.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Nov 19, 2008)

Cheers Narin!
Amazingly fast work!


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 19, 2008)

Forgot about that!

*raises his pint*


----------



## go185 (Nov 19, 2008)

Gutentag said:
			
		

> Curley5959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because of your stupidity, I hope they hold it back longer.


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 19, 2008)

omg.. I dont really care anyway.. Im not fighting anymore.. The warn or banhammer is coming anyway.. And hopefully it hits you straight in the head and knocks some sense into you..

Anyway.. Im glad the code works as Im about to test it now..


----------



## Covarr (Nov 19, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=0oRpCjKoPps
> 
> Lets all watch this in the meantime
> 
> ...


They're holding it longer because they're STILL TESTING IT. Believe it or not, most people DON'T think it's cool to piss people off.


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> Forgot about that!
> 
> *raises his pint*
> 
> Gutentag is now very butthurt over Chrono Trigger DS. OH GOOD GOD NO! I hope they somehow stop you from using the code, seeing as you're acting like a complete dick right now.


Kind of like you? Pot, meet Kettle.


----------



## f1337wood (Nov 19, 2008)

Gutentag said:
			
		

> Curley5959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, or he's actually trying to make sure that it works completely so that when he goes to bed he doesn't have to wake up to a bunch of whiny people complaining about how they got stuck somewhere else.


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 19, 2008)

1 Minute into Time Warp: "Wow, this looks kinda cool!"

5 minutes into Time Warp: "Hmm.... this sure is taking a while, but I'm patient."

15 Minutes into Time Warp: "What the hell... this is enough time travel to last the whole game."


30 minutes into loop: Oh noes! It's teh endz of teh w0urld! I'm stuck in Time Loop Land.


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 19, 2008)

exactly f1137wood..


----------



## Cermage (Nov 19, 2008)

_*snip_

OH WOW. out of this 50+ page thread, this post is probably the stupidest. Narin is the one who is testing the code he can keep for as long as he wants and not release it. its not his duty to release to the public, he does it because he wants to. he has no obligation to make these codes and give them to you.


----------



## Covarr (Nov 19, 2008)

I think I can handle waiting. I've got House recorded, Fringe recording right now, and I still haven't watched yesterday's How I Met Your Mother or Two and a Half Men.

I think maybe I watch too much TV, but anything to distract me until CTDS is ready is good.


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

mishra said:
			
		

> Gutentag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikecardii (Nov 19, 2008)

urgh I should go to bed I've got to get up early for class tomorrow, but I'm going to be refreshing this topic bright and early tomorrow morning.


----------



## tatumanu (Nov 19, 2008)

Meanwhile if someone tells me what program will i use to patch the rom with the AR code, id be glad.

And definatly: gotta thank you Narin now because when i get the code im gonna be busy playing chrono trigger hehee


----------



## Shinrin (Nov 19, 2008)

A friend just told me, that he was just playing, and went to do the time warp thing, and lucca wouldn't appear, then the game crashed.


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

Shinrin said:
			
		

> A friend just told me, that he was just playing, and went to do the time warp thing, and lucca wouldn't appear, then the game crashed.


Ok.


----------



## fraz_66 (Nov 19, 2008)

lol, so much arguments I think my question was missed XD.

I was just wondering what I would need to use this code. I'm using the DS-X.


----------



## Zarcon (Nov 19, 2008)

Goodness, I'm one of the most lenient mods here, but I'ma start smacking people if some of you don't settle down.

A good chunk of posts and a lot of warnings/suspensions/bans would've been handed out if it was any other mod.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Nov 19, 2008)

Covarr said:
			
		

> I think I can handle waiting. I've got House recorded, Fringe recording right now, and I still haven't watched yesterday's How I Met Your Mother or Two and a Half Men.
> 
> I think maybe I watch too much TV, but anything to distract me until CTDS is ready is good.


New How I Met Your Mother is absolutely amazing.

SVEN
*SVEN!*
*SVEN*


----------



## Narin (Nov 19, 2008)

You can use DSATM (DS Auto Trainer Maker), you can find it on here by searching the forums. ALso the code will be released in about 10-20 minutes.


----------



## 2128 (Nov 19, 2008)

Shinrin said:
			
		

> A friend just told me, that he was just playing, and went to do the time warp thing, and lucca wouldn't appear, then the game crashed.


Wow great amazing hoorah.


----------



## iL0VECO0KiEs (Nov 19, 2008)

well Narin is soon to release the code, as long as some people stop and behave. so yee!


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 19, 2008)

fraz_66 said:
			
		

> lol, so much arguments I think my question was missed XD.
> 
> I was just wondering what I would need to use this code. I'm using the DS-X.


I believe Narin said that you can actually patch the codes to the game so that they are always on. If thats the case I will be doing that to stop me from updating the cheat database and using cheats on all my games.


----------



## redact (Nov 19, 2008)

just wanted to once again say thanks Narin.  even without stuff like the cheat code database, you are still one of the most giving and generous tempers i know, keep up the good work


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Goodness, I'm one of the most lenient mods here, but I'ma start smacking people if some of you don't settle down.
> 
> A good chunk of posts and a lot of warnings/suspensions/bans would've been handed out if it was any other mod.


I already like you.


----------



## porchemasi (Nov 19, 2008)

yep crashes 4 everyone at that point


----------



## Ellesd (Nov 19, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> You can use DSATM (DS Auto Trainer Maker), you can find it on here by searching the forums. ALso the code will be released in about 10-20 minutes.



I registered just to say, thank you very much for this.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Nov 19, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Gutentag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flaming him would be pretty wasteful, as there's always some other person running around doing the same shit.  Too many people, actually.


----------



## Crass (Nov 19, 2008)

Woot for the Max Crass Method.


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

demonicstrife said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how would you know, you're a noobie


----------



## go185 (Nov 19, 2008)

Crass said:
			
		

> Woot for the Max Crass Method.



Too bad all it was was a bunch of kids on MaxConsole that stole the arm7-fix method I made and renamed it.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Nov 19, 2008)

Crass said:
			
		

> Woot for the Max Crass Method.



...... Lol. So slow. Read a few posts here. That doesn't mean all.

Sorry to say that that method won't work.


----------



## GeneralBrownie (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow, this is like big. just wait for someone to come out with a patch to get past it.


----------



## Narin (Nov 19, 2008)

Woot, success with the testing!


----------



## go185 (Nov 19, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Woot, success with the testing!



Great news Narin!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Mikecardii (Nov 19, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Woot, success with the testing!


Yay thank you very much


----------



## BasedKiliK (Nov 19, 2008)

Gutentag said:
			
		

> demonicstrife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I'm a lurker who felt like talking.


----------



## Oath (Nov 19, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Woot, success with the testing!


You go team Narin


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 19, 2008)

YAY NARIN!


----------



## go185 (Nov 19, 2008)

_*snip_

And just a quick question Narin, what carts did you test this on?


----------



## Twiggy12 (Nov 19, 2008)

since i dont want to read all 56 pages, whats the things that doesent work and needs narin's fix?


----------



## Banger (Nov 19, 2008)

Grow up people and stop acting like a bunch of children.


----------



## Clannad (Nov 19, 2008)

good news there Narin


----------



## fraz_66 (Nov 19, 2008)

OMGGGGGGGGGg

I can't wait!


Has it been successful with all carts? Please tell me it works with DS-X


----------



## BasedKiliK (Nov 19, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Woot, success with the testing!


Fantastic work Narin.


----------



## hassifa (Nov 19, 2008)

Im surprised that with the amount of off-topic chat that is going on there, that a mod doesnt just lock the topic until narin pm's them that the release is ready.

There really isnt any new information being brought to light with the continued conversations that are happening, and the board shouldnt be treated as an irc channel, as it has been liek for the last 50 pages.

I just hope that Narin has not been offended by any of the comments that has been in this thread, and i just want to thank you for all of the hard work you / your team has put in if such team exists.


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

hassifa said:
			
		

> Im surprised that with the amount of off-topic chat that is going on there, that a mod doesnt just lock the topic until narin pm's them that the release is ready.
> 
> There really isnt any new information being brought to light with the continued conversations that are happening, and the board shouldnt be treated as an irc channel, as it has been liek for the last 50 pages.
> 
> I just hope that Narin has not been offended by any of the comments that has been in this thread, and i just want to thank you for all of the hard work you / your team has put in if such team exists.


Shhh


----------



## iL0VECO0KiEs (Nov 19, 2008)

well its an AR code, im assuming it should be for all carts.
but yee!!! finally i can get off this chair and lay down playing.


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 19, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Woot, success with the testing!



Really? GimmeGimmeGimeeGimme [/greed]

I'll go search.. somewhere


----------



## Covarr (Nov 19, 2008)

Way to go Narin!

I asked this before, but any chance of you telling us what it was that the antipiracy measures were checking for so they could tell that the game wasn't legit?


----------



## sadonkin (Nov 19, 2008)

Shinrin said:
			
		

> To the guy who posted the video, yeah, you don't need to change the save type in No$GBA to get into the cathedral. though you'll still get froze going back to 1000 ad.



Doesn't work on time warps, mmm?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqvRGbanTWQ


----------



## squallnate (Nov 19, 2008)

I just wanted to say thanks to Narin and anyone who worked on this fix. Amazing work and I cannot wait.


----------



## Bridgy84 (Nov 19, 2008)

I have sat and watch this topic turn into a burning pile of trash and insults.  It is sad to see i must say too.  I have been around here for a long time,  though not many know me i am sure, as i don't post much.  But i still remember when this was a place to get good information and read entertaining post.  It was a place you could go for help.  All you people pissing on each other just need to stop! What are you getting out of this.  Though i have to say all you people that don't do a little reading need to learn that to become a quality member you should really use your brain and skim a topic.  You would be amazed what you will find in 5 or less mins. This topic should be a revival of a classic game i know many of us hold close to our hearts.  Talk about the game and the moment you remember most or thank the people doing work on their own time so we can all play this.  Remember they don't have to,  they are just nice that way.  Just stop being dumb and respect us all especially the mods that work so hard to keep this place going.  Well i think this wall is big enough now i want to say thanks to all the people that make this place great and to the ones that tear it down grow up.


----------



## Raganook (Nov 19, 2008)

squallnate said:
			
		

> I just wanted to say thanks to Narin and anyone who worked on this fix. Amazing work and I cannot wait.



Truly a selfless act. Thanks to you all.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Nov 19, 2008)

iL0VECO0KiEs said:
			
		

> well its an AR code, im assuming it should be for all carts.
> but yee!!! finally i can get off this chair and lay down playing.


I know the feeling!
I'm really sick and I was really looking forward to Chrono Trigger. The freezing issue just totally ruined my day,
but thanks to Narin it's going to be much better and I can curl up with some hot tea and toast in bed and enjoy the game


----------



## Covarr (Nov 19, 2008)

sadonkin, how did you make that work? I tried changing the save type with no luck.


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> iL0VECO0KiEs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too long, didn't read.


----------



## fraz_66 (Nov 19, 2008)

Bridgy84 said:
			
		

> I have sat and watch this topic turn into a burning pile of trash and insults.  It is sad to see i must say too.  I have been around here for a long time,  though not many know me i am sure, as i don't post much.  But i still remember when this was a place to get good information and read entertaining post.  It was a place you could go for help.  All you people pissing on each other just need to stop! What are you getting out of this.  Though i have to say all you people that don't do a little reading need to learn that to become a quality member you should really use your brain and skim a topic.  You would be amazed what you will find in 5 or less mins. This topic should be a revival of a classic game i know many of us hold close to our hearts.  Talk about the game and the moment you remember most or thank the people doing work on their own time so we can all play this.  Remember they don't have to,  they are just nice that way.  Just stop being dumb and respect us all especially the mods that work so hard to keep this place going.  Well i think this wall is big enough now i want to say thanks to all the people that make this place great and to the ones that tear it down grow up.



I definitely agree with you, at the same time I can see why people might be a little on edge at the moment, I mean, this IS a big day for any 90s RPG gamer.. I know I'm going crazy waiting for this fix (Which I thank Narin for infinitely), but you are right, whats the point of arguing, we're all here for the same reason so let's try and have some fun


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, maybe you should take your time to read through the post.. It was very sad.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And true


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 19, 2008)

Not to use toilet humor, but this thread has gone way down.


----------



## NeoZeroo (Nov 19, 2008)

It's done!

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=849...t&p=1563237


----------



## Maybe (Nov 19, 2008)

Why is everybody freaking out/being impatient about a game that was released many years ago and has hardly changed any from the SNES? Just so they can "lay down in bed and play" Rofl


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Nov 19, 2008)

Gutentag said:
			
		

> Leamonde.Halcyon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am....
But my dad is Irish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Besides, I love coffee dearly, but I tried a cup this morning and it came right back up >__<
Sticking to tea and things like toast and instant noodles for my poor stomach.


----------



## harima1585 (Nov 19, 2008)

i havent play this game, what make it so great. common Narin hurry up and release the code.
cant wait to try out this game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





hey Narin if im a girl i would kiss you, but......to bad im not.


----------



## Narin (Nov 19, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=849...25#entry1563237 Here it is folks, the fix to Chrono Trigger DS to bypass the anti-piracy measures


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 19, 2008)

Now that we have stopped arguing, we can wait patiently for the fix. Once I get it, I'm going to bed... yawn.


----------



## redact (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks narin, you're a god


----------



## harima1585 (Nov 19, 2008)

ok sorry for my stupidness but i m i suppose to do here, how do i enter the code and does it work with R4ds...

plz help


----------



## kiddydakidy (Nov 19, 2008)

hi, I know this is really noob question. but how do i enter these cheats code? I am a R4 owner. cheers


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks narin!


----------



## Bslashingu (Nov 19, 2008)

Maybe said:
			
		

> Why is everybody freaking out/being impatient about a game that was released many years ago and has hardly changed any from the SNES? Just so they can "lay down in bed and play" Rofl


Um, people leave the house, you know?

Some people have jobs, and others, they go to school. Some of these people, they take the bus or train to get to their destination. Sometimes, they have to sit on them for hours at a time. So other than staring out the window, they like to play a video game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't automatically think everyone in the world is like you, and sits in their house to play video games. The consoles are handheld for a reason; so they can be taken anywhere.

Oh, and thanks Narin!


----------



## Perseid (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks, Narin. maybe Square will give up on this silly protection idea now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---

So how many more people do you think will continue to ask why it doesn't work on their R4 in this thread?


----------



## Narin (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok folks, I updated my original post and added this:
*EDIT:*
If you are impatient and need help n how to add these cheats yourself to a cheat database, please see Curely's very informative Cheat Code Editor guide here:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=findpost&pid=1278822


----------



## fraz_66 (Nov 19, 2008)

kiddydakidy said:
			
		

> hi, I know this is really noob question. but how do i enter these cheats code? I am a R4 owner. cheers




It's a program called DSATM. You can find it by searching the GBAtemp forums.

Also


CONFIRMED!

Working on DS-X!!!!


----------



## harima1585 (Nov 19, 2008)

i m dying here people can someone help me here, how do i enter these codes, i using a r4ds 

and if i  use the DSATM how do i enter the code......


----------



## kiddydakidy (Nov 19, 2008)

Perseid said:
			
		

> Thanks, Narin. maybe Square will give up on this silly protection idea now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



read my post properly please. I said I don't know how to enter the code not why it doesn't work on R4.


----------



## fraz_66 (Nov 19, 2008)

kiddydakidy said:
			
		

> hi, I know this is really noob question. but how do i enter these cheats code? I am a R4 owner. cheers




It's a program called DSATM. You can find it by searching the GBAtemp forums.

Also


CONFIRMED!

Working on DS-X!!!!


----------



## EarthBound (Nov 19, 2008)

harima1585 said:
			
		

> i m dying here people can someone help me here, how do i enter these codes, i using a r4ds
> 
> and if i  use the DSATM how do i enter the code......




Put the AR code in a .txt file then load.


----------



## kiddydakidy (Nov 19, 2008)

fraz_66 said:
			
		

> kiddydakidy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx alot appreciate it


----------



## fraz_66 (Nov 19, 2008)

kiddydakidy said:
			
		

> hi, I know this is really noob question. but how do i enter these cheats code? I am a R4 owner. cheers




It's a program called DSATM. You can find it by searching the GBAtemp forums.

Also


CONFIRMED!

Working on DS-X!!!!


----------



## harima1585 (Nov 19, 2008)

ok i see............
but how do you put the in, one by one or the whole thing


----------



## fraz_66 (Nov 19, 2008)

kiddydakidy said:
			
		

> hi, I know this is really noob question. but how do i enter these cheats code? I am a R4 owner. cheers




It's a program called DSATM. You can find it by searching the GBAtemp forums.

Also


CONFIRMED!

Working on DS-X!!!!


----------



## Narin (Nov 19, 2008)

Heres a guide on how to add cheats, it includes the R4DS
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=findpost&pid=1278822


----------



## go185 (Nov 19, 2008)

fraz_66 said:
			
		

> kiddydakidy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woah calm down, we get it already!


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 19, 2008)

fraz_66 said:
			
		

> kiddydakidy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please stop spamming, what are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 19, 2008)

HERES THE CODE 

0204E364 E3A00000
0204E368 E12FFF1E
0204E6c4 E3A00000
0204E6c8 E12FFF1E

how do I add it to my R4.....yeah im a n00b


----------



## redact (Nov 19, 2008)

confirmed working on cyclo, new user.evocheats is here


----------



## Maybe (Nov 19, 2008)

Bslashingu said:
			
		

> Maybe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, okay? First of all, I do NOT sit at home all day playing video games. I go to school, play basketball and baseball for 2 1/2 hrs each day. I only go on comp. and play games on my spare time. So don't automatically assume who I am and/or what I do when you do not even know me. I admit, I did not think of people going on a train/long ride, because I DO NOT ride trains, and I DO NOT play my ds in public. Didn't mean to start an arguement


----------



## Perseid (Nov 19, 2008)

kiddydakidy said:
			
		

> Perseid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm, that wasn't directed at you or anyone in particular. 

I'm gonna go away. Too much fire in this thread. LOL


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 19, 2008)

CRAP sorry i read narin's post


----------



## fraz_66 (Nov 19, 2008)

kiddydakidy said:
			
		

> hi, I know this is really noob question. but how do i enter these cheats code? I am a R4 owner. cheers




It's a program called DSATM. You can find it by searching the GBAtemp forums.

Also


CONFIRMED!

Working on DS-X!!!!


----------



## harima1585 (Nov 19, 2008)

ok do i randomly pick a code and enter it in 

or do i have to put all of them in 

i know i and idiot when it come to this and its my first time too, so dont yell at me


----------



## itsRANDELL (Nov 19, 2008)

NooO!! I was hoping for it to get fixed by tomorrow afternoon cause I lost my adapter! Is there anyway to connect my MicroSD to a computer without it?


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 19, 2008)

Uh, I manually added the CT cheat, saved, and tried it on my M3 Simply. Nothing popped up. I went to my computer to open the .dat file but Cheat Code Editor closes out on me...


----------



## Mikecardii (Nov 19, 2008)

Yay it works now. Thank you very much Narin!!!!


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 19, 2008)

randell2468 said:
			
		

> NooO!! I was hoping for it to get fixed by tomorrow afternoon cause I lost my adapter! Is there anyway to connect my MicroSD to a computer without it?



I highly doubt it, but some computers/laptops have an SD card slot that you can insert without any adapter. You might have one...


----------



## dgwillia (Nov 19, 2008)

Dangit >_>, im using a Fire Link Cart, no cheat code engine T.T, guess i have to wait till there is either a patch, or someone releases a cheat code enabled version.


----------



## Clannad (Nov 19, 2008)

woot, works like a charm on M3 Simply... thanks again Narin


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 19, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> confirmed working on cyclo, new user.evocheats is here



THANKS! Nao I don't have to do very much XD


----------



## harima1585 (Nov 19, 2008)

ok i try to enter the code manually (like type in the code) on the cheat txt. 

but it said that the cheat file could not load or open.........what m i suppose to do. im using the DSATM btw


----------



## flugelboy (Nov 19, 2008)

Smooth as velvet, working on R4DS!

THANK YOU NARIN!

ME LOVES YOU!


----------



## JJBro1 (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks a bunch narin! Question do we have to have cheats enabled everytime we play, or just past the parts where it would freeze?


----------



## kiddydakidy (Nov 19, 2008)

flugelboy said:
			
		

> Smooth as velvet, working on R4DS!
> 
> THANK YOU NARIN!
> 
> ME LOVES YOU!



did u use the program r4cce or DSATM?


----------



## Siberias (Nov 19, 2008)

I can also confirm that it is now working on the r4 after being patched with the code using dsatm. Well done Narin and everyone else that made this possible.


----------



## flugelboy (Nov 19, 2008)

kiddydakidy said:
			
		

> flugelboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



R4CCE. It's easy to operate. I just read a tutorial here and voilá, it's working!


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice job on hacking that code.  Hopefully it will work for the US version too so we won't have to go through this ordeal again.


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 19, 2008)

I guess that was mine flugelboy?? Im glad it helped..


----------



## flashfactor7 (Nov 19, 2008)

It works great thanks a lot. Been waiting since I saw the game was released this morning. Now its 1:14AM here soon time for bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thanks again!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Awesome work.


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 19, 2008)

I HAZ A PROBLEM 
I enter this code on DSATM, and MY FILE DISSAPEARED 

BTW im using Mac OSX with crossover(wine)

0204E364 E3A00000
0204E368 E12FFF1E
0204E6c4 E3A00000
0204E6c8 E12FFF1E


----------



## the mario (Nov 19, 2008)

So, noobish question, but how exactly do I make this work on my Cyclo?


----------



## NatsuMatto (Nov 19, 2008)

the mario said:
			
		

> So, noobish question, but how exactly do I make this work on my Cyclo?



go back one page. Find the download think for "user.evocheats." Put the file in the CycloDS folder on your memory card.

go into settings, enable cheats.

launch Chrono Trigger. Say "yes" to cheats. Hit start.

Bingo.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Nov 19, 2008)

is chrono ds (j) meant to start off on english? cos i put the cheat on first and its in english, now im going to church to see if itl freez ( didnt use DSATM)


----------



## the mario (Nov 19, 2008)

NatsuMatto said:
			
		

> the mario said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## dib (Nov 19, 2008)

Does anybody else have a problem with the cat at the carnival?  It runs away from me when I try to make it follow.  It's been so many years since I played+beat this game on the SNES, am I doing something wrong?


----------



## flugelboy (Nov 19, 2008)

_Double post, probably due to the caos installed of the hordes trying to leech the code._


----------



## Twiggy12 (Nov 19, 2008)

wtf it has frozen on the part where you teleport to the past wtf?


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 19, 2008)

So how do I apply this for a flash cart with no cheat engine? I created a cheat file in the newest r4cce versions I could find, but it's not in the DSATM format.


----------



## flugelboy (Nov 19, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> I guess that was mine flugelboy?? Im glad it helped..


Indeed, Curley. Thank you a lot!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's what amazes me most about the Internet. When people get to help each other, in an actual sense of putting things together by mutual efforts, it's possible to undertake great achievements.

_Of course, those shameless noobs will still plague the lands of the internet 'till the end of time, but that's part of the fun._


----------



## Raganook (Nov 19, 2008)

Unfortunately, using this code on CycloDS I get stuck at the pipe organ.

I play it and the door does not open. I can move around, play it again, leave and fight monsters or whatever I want...except progress with the game.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Nov 19, 2008)

dib said:
			
		

> Does anybody else have a problem with the cat at the carnival?  It runs away from me when I try to make it follow.  It's been so many years since I played+beat this game on the SNES, am I doing something wrong?



make sure u only talk to it ONCE, twice will make it run away


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

dib said:
			
		

> Does anybody else have a problem with the cat at the carnival?  It runs away from me when I try to make it follow.  It's been so many years since I played+beat this game on the SNES, am I doing something wrong?


haha yea, you have to make it not run into any of the walls on the way to the girl, just take 2 steps at a time, let the cat catch up, and repeat.


can anyone help me get this game working on my M3 Real?


----------



## dib (Nov 19, 2008)

Twiggy12 said:
			
		

> dib said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!  I must have been double pressing because it doesn't appear to react the first time.


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 19, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> so noobish question


 well im a noob SO HALP ME PLZ =P


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't see what's so special about this game >.> I guess my taste in RPG is waning I don't know -.-


----------



## sixb0nes (Nov 19, 2008)

Cool. Any word on when the English version is being released?


----------



## xMilkshakesx (Nov 19, 2008)

Twiggy12 said:
			
		

> wtf it has frozen on the part where you teleport to the past wtf?



I have the same problem, how do you solve it? Still can not solve it?


----------



## flugelboy (Nov 19, 2008)

Once and for all, this is a double language release. The japanese version is also IN FULL, PERFECT, PROPER AND WORKING ENGLISH.

Shakespeare sends his compliments.


----------



## kiddydakidy (Nov 19, 2008)

Just confirming again. the code works on R4. I used R4cce to enter the codes. Thank you Narin and the team for the hard work.


----------



## Raganook (Nov 19, 2008)

*A note about this code*

The code for some reason stopped working for me between the time of going to 600AD and going to the cathedral. It could be because I went to the monster arena, or maybe because I soft-reset in order to get there.

Whatever the case may be, if you suddenly find the code not working, simply turn off and turn back on your DS to get it to work again. *De-activating then re-activating the code will NOT work *


----------



## harima1585 (Nov 19, 2008)

can someone upload the roms with the code in it for me, i can cant seem to get it to work.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





many thanks

*Posts merged*

oh forgot im using the r4 ds


----------



## GamerGirl20 (Nov 19, 2008)

Can someone help me out? I can't seem to get the came to work. I have an M3 real and tried making a txt file with the codes that Narin listed, but when I patch the NDS file, it will no longer load on my M3. Would a strapping young gent do me a solid and make me a Cheats.DB file with the fix?


----------



## Twiggy12 (Nov 19, 2008)

harima1585 said:
			
		

> can someone upload the roms with the code in it for me, i can cant seem to get it to work..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why not jut ask for the .dat with just that code


----------



## Eternal Myst (Nov 19, 2008)

OMGOMGOMGOMOMGOMGOOMGOGMGOMG

I just found out.

and this is sooooooooooo EPICCCCCCCCCCCCCC

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot


yeahyehayhaahayehayehayheyah peanut butter jelly time.


----------



## granville (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Narin and everyone involved! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I've got to figure out how to get this working on a Supercard DS-One...


----------



## BelmontSlayer (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey guys! Using DSATM and the codes created by the GBAtemp Cheat Crew, I've created a patch that will apply the codes directly to the ROM. I've uploaded it to the download section and posted the direct links below. Tested on my R4 running the 1.18 firmware. Enjoy!

GBAtemp - Chrono Trigger DS - Copy Protection Fix
GBAtemp - Chrono Trigger DS - Copy Protection Fix (M3 Real Version)


----------



## Oath (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok, so how exactly do I use the code? I have an M3 Real.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 19, 2008)

The code worked on my cycloDS EVO. (Just in case no-one else has said it.)


----------



## Eternal Myst (Nov 19, 2008)

BelmontSlayer said:
			
		

> Hey guys! Using DSATM and the codes created by the GBAtemp Cheat Crew, I've created a patch that will apply the codes directly to the ROM. I've uploaded it to the download section and you can grab it here. Tested on my R4 running the 1.18 firmware. Enjoy!


Thanks man!

That should be a lot better.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 19, 2008)

eh, can anyone help me, how do i use this code on my acekard2?  I have never used a cheat before.


----------



## harima1585 (Nov 19, 2008)

can some one upload the thing for the Cheat txt. plezzzzzzzzzz

*cry*


----------



## Twiggy12 (Nov 19, 2008)

BelmontSlayer said:
			
		

> Hey guys! Using DSATM and the codes created by the GBAtemp Cheat Crew, I've created a patch that will apply the codes directly to the ROM. I've uploaded it to the download section and you can grab it here. Tested on my R4 running the 1.18 firmware. Enjoy!



for a moment there you were more epic than narin


----------



## Perseid (Nov 19, 2008)

The codes make M3 Real Sakura crash using the patch program or a .TXT file in the cheats directory. Anyone get this to work on this card?


----------



## Opium (Nov 19, 2008)

Sounds like Chrono Trigger DS uses multiple anti-piracy checks that popup at specific places. Much like Earthbound's anti-piracy measures. Will this one cheat code stop all that, or do we need to play the game through first to see if it gets broken again somewhere along the line?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks BelmontSlayer and thanks Narin for the fix. As I said, a cheat code can help


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm guessing the latter.


----------



## BelmontSlayer (Nov 19, 2008)

Perseid said:
			
		

> The codes make M3 Real Sakura crash using the patch program or a .TXT file in the cheats directory. Anyone get this to work on this card?



Look at my post a few messages back. I added a special version of the patch for M3 Real users.


----------



## Oath (Nov 19, 2008)

Did anyone elses Chrono Trigger ROM start out in english? Wierd, isnt it the JPN release?


----------



## BelmontSlayer (Nov 19, 2008)

ninjaice15 said:
			
		

> Did anyone elses Chrono Trigger ROM start out in english? Wierd, isnt it the JPN release?



It detects the current language from your DS's settings and sets the game to either English or Japanese based on that.


----------



## GamerGirl20 (Nov 19, 2008)

Opium said:
			
		

> Sounds like Chrono Trigger DS uses multiple anti-piracy checks that popup at specific places. Much like Earthbound's anti-piracy measures. Will this one cheat code stop all that, or do we need to play the game through first to see if it gets broken again somewhere along the line?


It was like 8 cheat codes....


----------



## Oath (Nov 19, 2008)

BelmontSlayer said:
			
		

> ninjaice15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? Thats fuckin cool.


----------



## GamerGirl20 (Nov 19, 2008)

ninjaice15 said:
			
		

> BelmontSlayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha yea, I was tripping out about that in the beginning.


----------



## nictron84 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok. So I'm not retarded. But I am still pretty new.
I cannot run belmonts batch file seeing as I am running Linux, Wine isn't feeling like running it either.
What I need to know is what the game ID and/or proper format for a .txt cheat file for the M3DS Real.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

I already pre-ordered the game, I just want to play it now like everyone else.


----------



## GamerGirl20 (Nov 19, 2008)

nictron84 said:
			
		

> Ok. So I'm not retarded. But I am still pretty new.
> I cannot run belmonts batch file seeing as I am running Linux, Wine isn't feeling like running it either.
> What I need to know is what the game ID and/or proper format for a .txt cheat file for the M3DS Real.
> 
> ...


Linux, what a geek.


----------



## nictron84 (Nov 19, 2008)

Windows, what a sheep.

Isn't geek a given, seeing as I am in a Chrono Trigger post for a pre-release NDS rom copy protection bypass code?


----------



## BelmontSlayer (Nov 19, 2008)

nictron84 said:
			
		

> Ok. So I'm not retarded. But I am still pretty new.
> I cannot run belmonts batch file seeing as I am running Linux, Wine isn't feeling like running it either.
> What I need to know is what the game ID and/or proper format for a .txt cheat file for the M3DS Real.
> 
> ...



You should be able to run the patch fine if you use the Linux version of xDelta. Grab it from the official mirror here.


----------



## Perseid (Nov 19, 2008)

BelmontSlayer said:
			
		

> Perseid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The patch does the same thing as the cheat code - black screens.


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't know which Nu I want to pick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



			
				nictron84 said:
			
		

> Windows, what a sheep.
> 
> Isn't geek a given, seeing as I am in a Chrono Trigger post for a pre-release NDS rom copy protection bypass code?


lmao, given, seeing? you can use one of those at a time, but combining them doesn't make you sound twice as smart, just makes you look like you need to get reacquainted with the english language..


----------



## Eternal Myst (Nov 19, 2008)

Gutentag said:
			
		

> nictron84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GTFO!


----------



## Narin (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok here folks, I made a partial update to the Cheat database here:
http://cheats.gbatemp.net
It only includes new cheats for Chrono Trigger (J) including the game fix codes. There will be a bigger update in a little bit with cheats for other games.


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 19, 2008)

May we get back to the game itself? Looks like they've made a massive amount of changes. Translation, palettes, audio...


----------



## granville (Nov 19, 2008)

Using BelmontSlayer's patch, it freezes at the startup screen: "Initializing save file memory. Do not turn the power OFF."

Supercard DS-One latest firmware.


----------



## nappy (Nov 19, 2008)

Just FYI, the patch gives me 2 white screens using an M3 Simply and Ysmenu.  Is it because Ysmenu has problems loading cheats?

Yep, works on the original R4 firmware.  Thanks!


----------



## Austinz (Nov 19, 2008)

How do you use a cheat, i got no idea


----------



## Eternal Myst (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah abou that its no longer

Playing it now.

I know there's footage of people playing this on YouTube and stuff already, but I'm making a list anyway...

Touch/dual screen controls can be turned off, as well as movies.

...The 5 character limit is still there.
Japanese version can switch between Japanese and English in the configuration. The game runs off of English if your DS runs in that.

"Crono, are you still sleeping?"
Funny how the "Good morning, Crono!" line isn't in it.

Touching the screen when in front of an object/character interacts with them, e.g. Crono closes the curtains.

'Settings' has lots of new options.
Game Mode - Switch between DS and Classic (toggles screen layout).
Battle Mode - Active and Wait.
Battle Speed - 1-8, same as before.
Battle Message Speed - 1-8, same as before.

Battle Cursor Memory - Set cursor memory level (Full, Actions, Commands, Off).
Status Bars - On or Off.
Battle Gauges - Same as before ("Cannot be used in DS Mode.").
Help Messages - Same as before? ("Cannot be used in DS Mode.").

Control Scheme - Edit the controls for A, B, X, Y.
Movement - Walk or Run.
Shortcut Assignments - "Via this screen, you can arrange the icons that are shown at the bottom of the screen as you wander about the world." Allows you quick access to different parts of the menu. Very neat!
Menu Cursor Memory - On or Off. 'Toggle cursor position memory.' Same as before.

Movies - On or Off. SNES purists rejoice!
Window Design - Nothing new here.
Language - JPN or ENG.

Tonics -> Potions

Mayor's Manor contains a document on a bed upstairs that tells you about DS and Classic modes.

Guy in the inn no longer calls you an airhead for not remembering the earthquake. I liked that line. >:
[For the record, I'm not covering the script differences unless it's something fairly important.]

Upon saving the Arena mode became available. From the title menu, I think.

Mentioned elsewhere but Tabs are now 'Capsules'. E.g. 'Strength Capsule'

The kid in the fair refers to Magus as the 'Fiendlord'.

Not a big change, "Beat me up and earn 15 silver points" is now "If you can beat me up you'll earn 15 points"

Warp to 600AD from the fair never ends.


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 19, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Ok here folks, I made a partial update to the Cheat database here:
> http://cheats.gbatemp.net
> It only includes new cheats for Chrono Trigger (J) including the game fix codes. There will be a bigger update in a little bit with cheats for other games.


ABOUT TIME


----------



## Perseid (Nov 19, 2008)

The M3 code doesn't work on Sakura 1.12+1 using every technique I found and now with the updated DB.


----------



## YodaJM (Nov 19, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Ok here folks, I made a partial update to the Cheat database here:
> http://cheats.gbatemp.net
> It only includes new cheats for Chrono Trigger (J) including the game fix codes. There will be a bigger update in a little bit with cheats for other games.




Narin, you and the rest of the crew that helped make this code possible truly are god among men


----------



## TLSpartan (Nov 19, 2008)

Gutentag said:
			
		

> Narin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are one of the worst trolls I have ever seen.


----------



## nictron84 (Nov 19, 2008)

BelmontSlayer said:
			
		

> nictron84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks belmont. Just searched my existing repositories for xdelta.

Much thanks to Narin and Belmont.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Nov 19, 2008)

Spoiler



Playing it now.

I know there's footage of people playing this on YouTube and stuff already, but I'm making a list anyway...

Touch/dual screen controls can be turned off, as well as movies.

...The 5 character limit is still there.
Japanese version can switch between Japanese and English in the configuration. The game runs off of English if your DS runs in that.

"Crono, are you still sleeping?"
Funny how the "Good morning, Crono!" line isn't in it.

Touching the screen when in front of an object/character interacts with them, e.g. Crono closes the curtains.

'Settings' has lots of new options.
Game Mode - Switch between DS and Classic (toggles screen layout).
Battle Mode - Active and Wait.
Battle Speed - 1-8, same as before.
Battle Message Speed - 1-8, same as before.

Battle Cursor Memory - Set cursor memory level (Full, Actions, Commands, Off).
Status Bars - On or Off.
Battle Gauges - Same as before ("Cannot be used in DS Mode.").
Help Messages - Same as before? ("Cannot be used in DS Mode.").

Control Scheme - Edit the controls for A, B, X, Y.
Movement - Walk or Run.
Shortcut Assignments - "Via this screen, you can arrange the icons that are shown at the bottom of the screen as you wander about the world." Allows you quick access to different parts of the menu. Very neat!
Menu Cursor Memory - On or Off. 'Toggle cursor position memory.' Same as before.

Movies - On or Off. SNES purists rejoice!
Window Design - Nothing new here.
Language - JPN or ENG.

Tonics -> Potions

Mayor's Manor contains a document on a bed upstairs that tells you about DS and Classic modes.

Guy in the inn no longer calls you an airhead for not remembering the earthquake. I liked that line. >:
[For the record, I'm not covering the script differences unless it's something fairly important.]

Upon saving the Arena mode became available. From the title menu, I think.

Mentioned elsewhere but Tabs are now 'Capsules'. E.g. 'Strength Capsule'

The kid in the fair refers to Magus as the 'Fiendlord'.

Not a big change, "Beat me up and earn 15 silver points" is now "If you can beat me up you'll earn 15 points"

Warp to 600AD from the fair never ends.




This is what made me cry.


*"Crono, are you still sleeping?"
Funny how the "Good morning, Crono!" line isn't in it.*


----------



## jaei (Nov 19, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Using BelmontSlayer's patch, it freezes at the startup screen: "Initializing save file memory. Do not turn the power OFF."
> 
> Supercard DS-One latest firmware.



The same goes for me.


----------



## Aftermath (Nov 19, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Using BelmontSlayer's patch, it freezes at the startup screen: "Initializing save file memory. Do not turn the power OFF."
> 
> Supercard DS-One latest firmware.



Confirming this, it gets stuck at the Initializing save file screen on a SCDS One.


----------



## granville (Nov 19, 2008)

jaei said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that makes 3 of us. Some other guy in the cheats thread said this too. I don't know what to do about it. The patched file works perfectly in no$gba, and apparently ALL other cards. But not Supercard DS-One.


----------



## cracker (Nov 19, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> jaei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It probably needs an ARM7 fix. Get DSATM. Put the cheats into a text file. Put a donor game into the same directory as DSATM and rename it donor.nds. Check the ARM7 fix option. Select the original game, patched game, cheat text file and click Autopatch Game.

Note: It may take you a few tries with different games as a donor since not all games have interchangeable arm7.bins. If it hangs still then delete the donor.bin and donor.nds and continue on to the next possible donor.


----------



## Perseid (Nov 19, 2008)

Ugh. I just earned my dumbass point for the day. For Sakura users - turn soft reset off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Or not. It works with soft-reset on now. It just...started working.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 19, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Using BelmontSlayer's patch, it freezes at the startup screen: "Initializing save file memory. Do not turn the power OFF."
> 
> Supercard DS-One latest firmware.
> Turn the saver patch off and set the save size to 256.0k.
> ...


No.


----------



## granville (Nov 19, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I hereby applaud you Destructobot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It works now! I don't know if it will STAY fixed, but thank you very much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: now it freezes after you enter Crono's name.


----------



## JustRob (Nov 19, 2008)

I simply downloaded the cheat.dat file from cheats.gbatemp.net and IT FUCKING WORKED. YESSS!!! OH GOD YESSS!!! HAHAHAHAHFRGASHFG FUCK U SQUARE ENIX U CANT STOP ME FROM PIRATING UR GAMES HAHAHASHHR FUCK U


----------



## granville (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry for that last comment Destructobot. I restarted and it didn't freeze this time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And now I get garbled graphics....maybe my supercard is getting a PSRAM error again...

EDIT: yep, PSRAM error is causing my problems. I'll have to short out the battery again in a little while.


----------



## randysteele992 (Nov 19, 2008)

ugh...i cant figure this out at all!


----------



## JustRob (Nov 19, 2008)

HAHAHAHH OMG IT WORKS OWNED SQUARE ENIX JUST OWNED


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 19, 2008)

The patch doesn't work for me on my EDGE.
I just get two white screens


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 19, 2008)

Have you tried just using the cheat code version of the fix? It's been added to the database.


----------



## JustRob (Nov 19, 2008)

download the cheats.dat replace it with your own enable the code. Dont mess with patch cause its gay and crap and it didnt work for me as well


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow, this thread has really drawn in a strange crowd. Thank heavens for the mighty ! button (Mario reference intentional)!


----------



## JustRob (Nov 19, 2008)

lol square enix got OWNED 40 bucks for chrono trigger SUCK MY ASS SQUARE ENIX DO WHAT YA WANT CUZ A PIRATE IS FREE


----------



## granville (Nov 19, 2008)

Haruhi said:
			
		

> Wow, this thread has really drawn in a strange crowd. Thank heavens for the mighty ! button (Mario reference intentional)!


HAHA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




everyone: "oh noes, it's got copy protection"
Narin: "here's a switch palace"
everyone hits ! switch
game works!


----------



## randysteele992 (Nov 19, 2008)

JustRob said:
			
		

> download the cheats.dat replace it with your own enable the code. Dont mess with patch cause its gay and crap and it didnt work for me as well


download what cheats.dat file,i dont know where to find it at all


----------



## granville (Nov 19, 2008)

randysteele992 said:
			
		

> JustRob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go here:

http://cheats.gbatemp.net/

Get the one that says EDGE.


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 19, 2008)

_*snip_

Someone should teach this kid a thing or two about respect.


----------



## granville (Nov 19, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Gutentag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets turn him into a frog and give him a badly spoken polite Elizabethan accent!


----------



## MyauChanDesu (Nov 19, 2008)

BankaiKirby said:
			
		

> Does Chrono Trigger have 2 boxarts? Cause I saw another one.
> THE LEGEND IS ON THE DS!
> How about if Chrono Cross was on DS?



oh yum..

honestly, i liked chrono cross better that trigger


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 19, 2008)

@granville: I concur.  Shall I castrate him, or shall I hold him down while you do the honors? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				JustRob said:
			
		

> I simply downloaded the cheat.dat file from cheats.gbatemp.net and IT FUCKING WORKED. YESSS!!! OH GOD YESSS!!! HAHAHAHAHFRGASHFG FUCK U SQUARE ENIX U CANT STOP ME FROM PIRATING UR GAMES HAHAHASHHR FUCK USqueenix can't stop _*Narin*_.  Don't take all the credit now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to calm down.


----------



## granville (Nov 19, 2008)

@Densetsu:

Sure you hold him! Here we go! ..........oops, I *accidentally* leaked some radioactivity into him and now he's got 5 arms, no legs, and 2 noses........oh well! That's genetic mutation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The black wind howls...


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 19, 2008)

Haruhi used the ! button!
It's super effective!
ALL CAPS fainted!


----------



## redact (Nov 19, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> @Densetsu:
> 
> Sure you hold him! Here we go! ..........oops, I *accidentally* leaked some radioactivity into him and now he's got 5 arms, no legs, and 2 noses........oh well! That's genetic mutation.



use your radioactive powers to give him testicular cancer of the taste buds.


----------



## granville (Nov 19, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well....I'd rather not touch him anymore now since his transformation. But I did give him another head. Maybe now, he'll think twice (bad pun) about what he says.


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 19, 2008)

Hehe. This is quite funny. At least I'm getting lulz out of the thread.


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 19, 2008)

_*snip_


*EDIT*
Alright, I'm stopping with the off-topic posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 See you guys around!  

*goes to play Chrono Trigger*

P.S.: Thanks Narin, BelmontSlayer and everyone else involved in the fix!


----------



## Jockel (Nov 19, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> *"Crono, are you still sleeping?"
> Funny how the "Good morning, Crono!" line isn't in it.*


LMFAO, if you consider the ad campaign they started.


----------



## granville (Nov 19, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> _*snip_
> *EDIT*
> Alright, I'm stopping with the off-topic posts
> 
> ...


Thanks man! Looks better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And in something slightly funny and actually partially related to the game:

I'm watching this documentary on PBS right now called Oswald's Ghost. It's about the JFK assassination. The funny thing that relates it to this game is that they were talking about the possibility of Lee Harvey Oswald being hypnotized. To convey this point, the film makers used a picture of a swinging pocket watch which reminded me of the intro to Chrono Trigger with the swinging pendulum!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It really cracked me up as I had this game heavily on my mind!


----------



## papyrus (Nov 19, 2008)

ANd now after 1 day the crono trigger is fixed. Yay!


----------



## Kainthereaper (Nov 19, 2008)

anyone get this working with the M3 Perfect SD slot 2 version?


----------



## Mbmax (Nov 19, 2008)

Windirt has posted a new kernel update v1.86d for the EZ5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Grab it here


----------



## Perseid (Nov 19, 2008)

Sigh. Still no dice on M3 Real w/Sakura 1.12+1. After Chrono's first teleport  the game fades to 2 black screens and stays there. Yes, I am selecting the M3 version of the codes. Soft reset on and off. Trimmed and clean.


----------



## Forte Dante (Nov 19, 2008)

Kickass. Gotta love the hacking community.


----------



## enarky (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you very much, Narin, Normmatt, gelu, et al!



			
				Covarr said:
			
		

> Way to go Narin!
> 
> I asked this before, but any chance of you telling us what it was that the antipiracy measures were checking for so they could tell that the game wasn't legit?


+1!

This information would make this 67+ page mess of a thread at least not completely useless.


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 19, 2008)

I reckon the cartridge had something built into it maybe.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not sure.. I was wondering the same thing..


----------



## blahman (Nov 19, 2008)

Kainthereaper said:
			
		

> anyone get this working with the M3 Perfect SD slot 2 version?



I think most people have forgotten the humble slot2s ever existed.


----------



## Kempston (Nov 19, 2008)

Good to see the Japanese version defaults to the consoles set language.

However, it doesn't play or look as good as it does using the original SNES rom on the PSP with Snes9x. Which is a bit weird if you think about it.


----------



## shaosam (Nov 19, 2008)

blahman said:
			
		

> Kainthereaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But people with Slot-2's were the pioneers of the DS homebrew scene! We actually had to figure stuff out like patching and conversion, unlike kids these days who need everything handed to them on a silver platter.


----------



## epicbitgamer (Nov 19, 2008)

Anyone know how to use DSATM to patch it for a slot-2 m3 sd? The release in the downloads section throws out garbage data... I really just need to know the cheat format and any other pertinent info


----------



## kalzifer (Nov 19, 2008)

I using a M3real with the new system-files and the cheat and all I get are 2 black screens. Please help me, I don't know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Rugapand (Nov 19, 2008)

So how does this fix work?


----------



## Xtreme09 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm using an emulator for this, will I be able to put the cheat on there? If so how?

(Using No$gba)


----------



## Kempston (Nov 19, 2008)

Xtreme09 said:
			
		

> I'm using an emulator for this, will I be able to put the cheat on there? If so how?
> 
> (Using No$gba)



Or just use Snes9x on Windows and the original Snes rom instead.


----------



## Banger (Nov 19, 2008)

The cheat is used for getting past "anti-piracy" in the game, as far as I know they are not needed to get by in no$gba


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 19, 2008)

Kempston said:
			
		

> Good to see the Japanese version defaults to the consoles set language.
> 
> However, it doesn't play or look as good as it does using the original SNES rom on the PSP with Snes9x. Which is a bit weird if you think about it.



That emulator doesn't really like its transparency much, from what I can tell. I couldn't make it both run full speed and have large text boxes (such as shops) look right.


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 19, 2008)

Xtreme09 said:
			
		

> I'm using an emulator for this, will I be able to put the cheat on there? If so how?
> 
> (Using No$gba)
> 
> ...



Never mind that Chrono Trigger DS has new content.


----------



## Xtreme09 (Nov 19, 2008)

Never mind found the cheat in the XML version of cheat list. Thanks for the help though guys.

I also prefer ZSNES over snes9x


----------



## pelt (Nov 19, 2008)

My Acekard 2 cannot find the cheat file?! 

Am I doing something wrong? Downloaded the latest cheat database.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks for the quick fix!


----------



## Kempston (Nov 19, 2008)

Haruhi said:
			
		

> That emulator doesn't really like its transparency much, from what I can tell. I couldn't make it both run full speed and have large text boxes (such as shops) look right.
> I completed it without any problems on the PSP. I will probably do so again on the DS.
> 
> QUOTE(RupeeClock @ Nov 19 2008, 12:25 PM) Never mind that Chrono Trigger DS has new content.


New content worth having though? Normally it's just a meaningless expression thrown around to increase sales and disguise they are re-releasing a game which is 13 years old for full price.


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 19, 2008)

I hope that cheat works on the (U) version too.. I'm waiting for that (I know this one has english too, I just want the U one)


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks like Squeenix got lazy with it and decided to release both languages in one cart, I'm guessing that the NA release would have the exact same release, only it's set to english by default.


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 19, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Looks like Squeenix got lazy with it and decided to release both languages in one cart, I'm guessing that the NA release would have the exact same release, only it's set to english by default.



Looks like the font being used for english is different. The US and Europe releases should be out next week, I don't mind waiting (still have to finish Disgaea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## dgwillia (Nov 19, 2008)

How do you use the CT patch >_>, i tried running it and it just creates a file with 0 KB/MB, called Patched.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 19, 2008)

Now I feel sorry for not closing this thread yesterday, because I see that things got messy again after I went to sleep..

I just spent over an hour for cleaning everything up here!!

After all this said, I'd just want to thank Narin and his team for great job on fixing this thing, and making us all happy (whether some of us did or didn't deserve it)..
I'm really happy you're part of this community 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To the other (most of them, but not all) posters here......You should really be ashamed of your actions and ways you act! Because of you and your ways, this place is going down, and so is "the whole community"......You just take take take, you don't give anything back, not even politeness and patience, but you believe that you're entitled to others work, just by showing here and demanding stuff....Guess what? YOU'RE NOT!! Being member here is a privilege, not a right!! Getting stuff for free is a privilege, not a right!! 
If you have no skills to contribute, at least be nice and polite....at least try to read trough the _some_ posts that others have written..try NOT to curse, insult or be a dick!!

Most of you really made me feel bad for reading trough all this, and seeing how people can be selfish and self-centered!




Meh


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 19, 2008)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> How do you use the CT patch >_>, i tried running it and it just creates a file with 0 KB/MB, called Patched.



Put the Rom and the patch in the same location e.x. desktop) and run it.

*Posts merged*

Uh... How do you save in this game? :/


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 19, 2008)

On the bottom screen, there is a icon with a pencil, click on it


----------



## concealed identi (Nov 19, 2008)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> dgwillia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmm I tried that, and it still created a 0kb file and renamed the original file to "original.nds"


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 19, 2008)

Is there any way to rip out the Japanese Languages and Fonts to save some space? Maybe I'll just wait for the US version, nvm


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice work on the fix Narin, Normmatt, Curley5959, Elixirdream, and SCVgeo.  You guys are most definitely heroes!  That would have been pretty hard work and I give you a standing ovation for sorting it so damned fast.

*standing ovation*



			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Now I feel sorry for not closing this thread yesterday, because I see that things got messy again after I went to sleep..
> 
> I just spent over an hour for cleaning everything up here!!
> 
> ...



Repeated cos not only is it the truth but it's exactly how I feel.

Awesome awesome job on the modding of the thread Toni and others, and congrats on putting in so much hard work that the thread actually managed to stay open.  There really should have been many suspensions and banning handing it out but you guys kept your cool.  The things that saddens me the most is that alot of the people that were causing problems were brand new users who came here simply to get their free game fixed.


----------



## ugly_rose (Nov 19, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Nice work on the fix Narin, Normmatt, Curley5959, Elixirdream, and SCVgeo.  You guys are most definitely heroes!  That would have been pretty hard work and I give you a standing ovation for sorting it so damned fast.
> 
> *standing ovation*



*joins in standing ovation* 

*singing the standing-together-in-unity song* 

I agree completely on the horde-of-ungrateful-users-posting-here critique. Shame on you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again. You guys are the best!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 19, 2008)

I hope we can use the save from the Japanese game in the US version


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 19, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Repeated cos not only is it the truth but it's exactly how I feel.
> 
> Awesome awesome job on the modding of the thread Toni and others, and congrats on putting in so much hard work that the thread actually managed to stay open.  There really should have been many suspensions and banning handing it out but you guys kept your cool.  The things that saddens me the most is that alot of the people that were causing problems were brand new users who came here simply to get their free game fixed.


Man, I just woke up few hours ago, and after settling this, I feel tired as hell.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the understanding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm looking forward to play this game without any kind of problems and freezes..
I think that whole cheat team wasn't thanked enough!! I can't express how much I appreciate their work!


----------



## WildWon (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey hey guys. I just got into work and wanted to see if anything new came of the Chrono Trigger problems. I had assumed SOMETHING would have been worked out, but i must give MAD props to Narin and everyone involved in the cheat creation. I had honestly not thought the fix would have come from the area of the cheats (even though Narin does a fantastic job on a DAILY basis with his little cheat jobber here).

So again, great work to the people that got this beast working, and i just wanted to let you all know that i appreciate all your work and Narin, once more to you too, keep up the great cheat files 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You kick ass!


----------



## treasure (Nov 19, 2008)

sorry this thread is really getting posted full of annoying stuff. i KNOW there is a fix, but could someone just edit it into the first post or create a new one? i'm now through 5 pages and i cant find the fix.

people STOP POSTING "blabalbalabal" i wanna find the fix

thanks to anyone who created it !! just need to find it now


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 19, 2008)

Go to the main GBAtemp.net page


Scroll down


You win!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh that sucks I didn't reach level 15 before a fix was released, well I'm gonna progress the game with my 11 lv crono now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I would also like to thank to Normatt, Narin and everyone else who brought us the fix. cheers


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 19, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> On the bottom screen, there is a icon with a pencil, click on it



It's.... grayed out...


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 19, 2008)

You can only do a regular save on the world map or at a save point. I don't know if there's a quicksave/suspend option.


----------



## Killermech (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn, this turned out to be a very hard decision now. I beat Chrono Trigger about a year ago with the snes emulator on the ds, but I still want to re play it.
But Rune Factory 2 should be dumped soon, which I also want to play. Either one I pick, would take up alot of time, meaning that it would be a while before I play the other..
Damn I hate it when they release good games at the same freaking time


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 19, 2008)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can only save on the world map or on a Save Point.


----------



## ChronosKabeza (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey mates, anyone can explain me how to aplly these cheats to my G6 lite (slot 2/GBA slot)? I really don't know how i can apply cheat codes on this flash card.

Either way, it's really nice to see Chrono Trigger get this much attention 13 years later. CT RULES!


----------



## lachinay (Nov 19, 2008)

to everybody having problems with the patch: the .bat file is hastily written (and dangerous):

------------------
rename *.nds original.nds
xdelta patch cpfix.patch original.nds patched.nds
-------------------

the first line renames ANY rom in the directory to "original.nds"
the second applies the patch

So, make sure not to launch the .bat from a dir that includes more than one rom!

I'd just advise to make a new dir, copy the original rom & all patch files there, then from a command prompt paste the xdelta line with the right ROM name, like:

xdelta patch cpfix.patch ChronoTrigger.nds Chrono_patched.nds

or whatever is the case. I did that, the patched file (not trimmed) works great on R4... so far...

also, if you don't run Windows, just get xdelta for your platform (Linux users most likely already have it).

Cheers


----------



## Noitora (Nov 19, 2008)

Fuck! I just lost my save stupid DSONE!
I unticked the patch saver and ticked it again and when I ran the game it said initializing save data, bye bye silver sword  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I lost all motivation to play this game now, I'm gonna delete it from my flashcart.


----------



## liger13 (Nov 19, 2008)

Big thnx for finding the fix so quickly, thnx guys


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 19, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Fuck! I just lost my save stupid DSONE!
> I unticked the patch saver and ticked it again and when I ran the game it said initializing save data, bye bye silver sword
> 
> 
> ...


I also see no reason why this game needs to be 128 megabytes.
My save data was apparently corrupted, and my save went bye bye.
At least I still have the save from the emulator but still. I think I've just lost 4 hours worth of chrono trigger.


----------



## glio (Nov 19, 2008)

How big is the patched file supposed to be?
I used the patch, while the original untrimmed rom is 128MB, the patched is 47MB.
Is that right?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 19, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I've lost more than 4 hours, anyway back to nostalgio no kaze.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 19, 2008)

glio said:
			
		

> How big is the patched file supposed to be?
> I used the patch, while the original untrimmed rom is 128MB, the patched is 47MB.
> Is that right?


No, it should be 128MB, just like the original (the patch doesn't trim it automatically, but DSATM does). It's about 84MB trimmed.


----------



## ChronosKabeza (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey mates, anyone can explain me how to aplly these cheats to my G6 lite (slot 2/GBA slot)? I really don't know how i can apply cheat codes on this flash card.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 19, 2008)

Just use this patch: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3786

Also, read lachinay's post a bit higher on this page.


----------



## evilhomura89 (Nov 19, 2008)

sorry but i would to ask
is this game comes with dual language which include english with japanese or japanese only??


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

evilhomura89 said:
			
		

> sorry but i would to ask
> is this game comes with dual language which include english with japanese or japanese only??



It comes with English as well.


----------



## Punkrox (Nov 19, 2008)

Major props to the team who released the fix


----------



## War (Nov 19, 2008)

Good Lord, 70 pages... anyway, thank you very much to all our precious coders for coming uo with a solution so fast! You guys are incredible. Thank you for saving me $40!


----------



## Bakke (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks a bazillion BelmontSlayer and all the guys who made these codes/patch.


----------



## NextStep (Nov 19, 2008)

i wonder how much effort Nintendo put into implementing this copy-protection, only to have it cracked in a day or so.

seems like kind of a waste in the eyes of Nintendo.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 19, 2008)

NextStep said:
			
		

> i wonder how much effort Nintendo put into implementing this copy-protection, only to have it cracked in a day or so.
> 
> seems like kind of a waste in the eyes of Nintendo.


Its SquareEnix...>.>


----------



## Embarko (Nov 19, 2008)

anyone else having troubles with the patch on cyclods carts? all i get are two blank screens


----------



## NextStep (Nov 19, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> NextStep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh, right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps. trim first then patch, or patch first then trim? or doesnt matter?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 19, 2008)

NextStep said:
			
		

> ENDscape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


patch first.


----------



## dib (Nov 19, 2008)

And it doesn't take much effort at all.  This isn't like a PC game where you can point and laugh because they spent tons of money licensing some proprietary protection like Starforce only to see the game cracked+pirated anyway.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Nov 19, 2008)

Does not work with CycloDS.


----------



## NatsuMatto (Nov 19, 2008)

Embarko said:
			
		

> anyone else having troubles with the patch on cyclods carts? all i get are two blank screens



can't vouch for the patch, but the CODE works just fine.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Nov 19, 2008)

How do you use the cheat function on the CycloDS? I enabled it but I am clueless on how to add cheats to games.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 19, 2008)

:offtopic: FUCK YEAS A FIX FOR THAT PROTECTION. i guess i dont have to twist my parents arms to get it for me now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Does this work with R4???*



			
				Noitora said:
			
		

> NextStep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so..Trim the ROM. Then PATCH it using WHAT patch?... i thoughtit was a simple cheat that needs to be implemented


----------



## Noitora (Nov 19, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> :offtopic: FUCK YEAS A FIX FOR THAT PROTECTION. i guess i dont have to twist my parents arms to get it for me now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get the rom, the cheat and DSATM, apply the cheat to the rom using DSATM and then use your trimming program to trim the rom.


----------



## Tanas (Nov 19, 2008)

The crack doesnt work with  the Edge or the CycloDS.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 19, 2008)

whats DSATM???


----------



## stevecask (Nov 19, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> The crack doesnt work with  the Edge or the CycloDS.



Actually, the codes work fine with the CycloDS, as I'm playing it right now...
Make sure you've updated to the latest firmware (I have the latest BETA)

edit: as for the patch though, if that's what you're talking about, i haven't tested...try the codes lol


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 19, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> whats DSATM???



i have a R4 Code Manager Creator...maybe that is what i need to  use???


----------



## Yoshimashin (Nov 19, 2008)

stevecask said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But how do you use the codes?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 19, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> whats DSATM???


just google it


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 19, 2008)

ah HA. so..

1. PATCH it using DSATM

2. TRIM THE ROM.

3. THEN. implement  the cheat code right???


----------



## Noitora (Nov 19, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> ah HA. so..
> 
> 1. PATCH it using DSATM
> 
> ...


1.patch the code with DSATM
2.Trim
3.Don't ask any more questions


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 19, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 3rd xD
I don't use cheats so much, so I don't change it


----------



## ugly_rose (Nov 19, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> Damn, this turned out to be a very hard decision now. I beat Chrono Trigger about a year ago with the snes emulator on the ds, but I still want to re play it.
> But Rune Factory 2 should be dumped soon, which I also want to play. Either one I pick, would take up alot of time, meaning that it would be a while before I play the other..
> Damn I hate it when they release good games at the same freaking time


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 19, 2008)

eh, i put the cheat.dat into my acekard2's cheat directory overwriting the default one, and i get told "cheat database not found" or something like that when i press the cheat menu button.

help please?

thanks in advance


----------



## epicbitgamer (Nov 19, 2008)

I injected the codes into this and got it working for my slot 2 m3 sd
http://lix.in/-34ac63
From here just patch it like you normally would.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 19, 2008)

ONE MORE QUESTION.


(then i'll Stop...)

"the Code" is the USRCHEAT.DAT correct?


----------



## iLuis (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi

First time poster here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Narin, I wanted to say congrats for the bypass code. It works well.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## billiedekidd (Nov 19, 2008)

um, does the patch that narin made work on ace kard 2?
i tried the the patch, but didn't work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



fyi, i'm using akaio v.1.2 (original one)


----------



## NatsuMatto (Nov 19, 2008)

Yoshimashin said:
			
		

> stevecask said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess I could say something snarky, like "read the manual," but I guess I'll be more helpful.

You need to find a file called USER.EVOCHEATS... get it HERE-

http://cheats.gbatemp.net/files/11_19_08_user.evoCHEATS.zip

Unzip the file, and put it in the "cyldods" folder on your memory card.

Go into the "settings" option on the CycloDS after reinserting the card and powering on.  Choose to "Enable" cheats.

Launch Chrono Trigger. It will ask if you wish to enable cheats. Click "yes." Hit Start.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm Having an R4 DS, Do i Just need to activate the code or do i really need to use DSATM on a Clean Rom(non-trimmed)?


----------



## kikkeli (Nov 19, 2008)

Don't use the patch that was posted in the downloads section on DSTT. It erased my whole card and the same thing happened to someone else with a DSTT


----------



## doyama (Nov 19, 2008)

kikkeli said:
			
		

> Don't use the patch that was posted in the downloads section on DSTT. It erased my whole card and the same thing happened to someone else with a DSTT



This might be possible if you ran the batch file DIRECTLY on your memory card. If you read the batch file it basically renames *.nds to original.nds. So ANY .nds file you have in that directory would be named to original.nds, which would have the effect of wiping out your ROMS.

Basically you need to put the nds file in its own directory first then run the patch.


----------



## Jaffar0 (Nov 19, 2008)

doyama said:
			
		

> kikkeli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No it erease data from card when you run patched rom from ds... my card was ereased too... ;(


----------



## ryukyus (Nov 19, 2008)

The game is  coming out next tuesday for north america is it  going to have the same  problem for my r4


----------



## AndreXL (Nov 19, 2008)

ryukyus said:
			
		

> The game is  coming out next tuesday for north america is it  going to have the same  problem for my r4


Expect the same problem to be prest on the US release.
This JP release has the English language available. It actually loads in English if that's your default system language.
Just grab this release and use the supplied fix on this thread.


----------



## kikkeli (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah, I didn't run the patch on the memory card. But rather the patched rom corrupts the whole memory card. Never thought a single game could do but guess it's possible.. just a warning guys, backup your memory cards.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 19, 2008)

YEA..got it working...just added the USRCHEAT.DAT..no patching..ROM Trimming or DSATM needed


----------



## Eternal Myst (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah it's the most epic release.
The game is really good.

Only flaw is the new dialouge, but romhackers from the compedium will probably hack it, soon.


----------



## JJBro1 (Nov 19, 2008)

so there is a patch? I'm still using the AR cheat. Using Cyclods btw.


----------



## Tanas (Nov 19, 2008)

JJBro1 said:
			
		

> so there is a patch? I'm still using the AR cheat. Using Cyclods btw.


The patch doesnt work with the cyclods


----------



## xjeffyx (Nov 19, 2008)

first time posting go easy.

ive read through most of the posts. can anyone confirm how far they have gotten using the codes narin posted using the cyclods. i did get past the first time warp but i have not had much time to get any further.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Nov 19, 2008)

xjeffyx said:
			
		

> first time posting go easy.
> 
> ive read through most of the posts. can anyone confirm how far they have gotten using the codes narin posted using the cyclods. i did get past the first time warp but i have not had much time to get any further.


I've gone back and forth through time and past plenty events including the known early freeze points with no problems whatsoever.
The code was tested, it works. In fact, it was tested before it was released.


----------



## Demote (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi guys,

could someone please make a manual how to put the "cheat" codes on the Super Card DS One?
the patch doesnt work - if you patch the game it only says something about "generating save file"
and thats all. The game just dont start.

Or is there any other chance to run the game game on the supercard DS One?


----------



## xjeffyx (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks  Leamonde.Halcyon


----------



## wangchuck (Nov 19, 2008)

Can someone help me getting this to work on my DSX? (yeah, I know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I tried using the patch but then it froze at the "intializing save file" screen. Then I took that same patched file and did the Max Crass Method on it and it seemed to work perfectly until I went into the time portal after Marle and the portal animation stayed in an endless loop. What do I need to do?


----------



## Demote (Nov 19, 2008)

Same problem with the supercard - i dont now what the problem is. The patch work, but if you start the game there is only the "initialising save file"-screen and nothing more is happening. Did someone allready know how to fix this? If also created a save file with the unpatched game, renamed the save file for the patched game, but that doesnt work either...


----------



## GamerGirl20 (Nov 19, 2008)

I thought I had gotten this game to work, but now I can't make it through the door in the Cathedral. The Music plays but the door doesn't appear. Warps work fine, Monster Arena works fine. I have an M3 Real with 4.1 X firmware.

So far I tried DSATM, that just made the game not load on my DS. I tried the patch that Belmont put up earlier (Tried both the first one and the M3 patch, first one worked and got me through the portal, but I couldn't battle in the monster arena, M3 patch made the game not load.)

What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## raulpica (Nov 19, 2008)

Demote said:
			
		

> Same problem with the supercard - i dont now what the problem is. The patch work, but if you start the game there is only the "initialising save file"-screen and nothing more is happening. Did someone allready know how to fix this? If also created a save file with the unpatched game, renamed the save file for the patched game, but that doesnt work either...


If you have a SuperCard DS ONE, press X on the Chrono Trigger icon to access the File Information window. Then press "SET PATCH" and disable "Saver Patch". Press SAVE.
After that, press X again and press "CHANGE" until you see Save Size: 256.0K.

Run it and enjoy Chrono Trigger


----------



## GamerGirl20 (Nov 19, 2008)

GamerGirl20 said:
			
		

> I thought I had gotten this game to work, but now I can't make it through the door in the Cathedral. The Music plays but the door doesn't appear. Warps work fine, Monster Arena works fine. I have an M3 Real with 4.1 X firmware. I'm most recently using the codes provided in the Cheat.DB file, tried both versions of the code (M3 and non M3).
> 
> So far I tried DSATM, that just made the game not load on my DS. I tried the patch that Belmont put up earlier (Tried both the first one and the M3 patch, first one worked and got me through the portal, but I couldn't battle in the monster arena, M3 patch made the game not load.)
> 
> What am I doing wrong here?


Oops, didn't mean to do this....I meant to edit my other post, not quote it.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Nov 19, 2008)

How do you add this cheat to the game??


----------



## Demote (Nov 19, 2008)

If that works, you my fu**** hero! Be right back - nerdstuff awaits...


----------



## wangchuck (Nov 19, 2008)

I tried adding the cheat too and still doesnt work on DSX. Anyone DSX owners get it to work?


----------



## raulpica (Nov 19, 2008)

wangchuck said:
			
		

> I tried adding the cheat too and still doesnt work on DSX. Anyone DSX owners get it to work?


IIRC, you have to do the ARM7-fix, to make it work on the DS-X.


----------



## GamerGirl20 (Nov 19, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Demote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you help me with my problem since I love your Earthbound avatar?


----------



## AbyssalTears (Nov 19, 2008)

GamerGirl20 said:
			
		

> I thought I had gotten this game to work, but now I can't make it through the door in the Cathedral. The Music plays but the door doesn't appear. Warps work fine, Monster Arena works fine. I have an M3 Real with 4.1 X firmware.
> 
> So far I tried DSATM, that just made the game not load on my DS. I tried the patch that Belmont put up earlier (Tried both the first one and the M3 patch, first one worked and got me through the portal, but I couldn't battle in the monster arena, M3 patch made the game not load.)
> 
> What am I doing wrong here?



Im using the m3 patch and isnt working either


----------



## wangchuck (Nov 19, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> wangchuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did that but it still goes in an infinite portal loop when I try to follow Marle into the middle ages.


----------



## GamerGirl20 (Nov 19, 2008)

AbyssalTears said:
			
		

> GamerGirl20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can cry together until someone helps us


----------



## raulpica (Nov 19, 2008)

GamerGirl20 said:
			
		

> Can you help me with my problem since I love your Earthbound avatar?


I would gladly, but I still have to reach the Cathedral and I do not have an M3 Real to help you directly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, I believe you have to use the M3 Real code. About the white screens, it has something to do with a probable "Saver Patch".

I don't have an M3 Real, but see if you can disable save patching in some way, and then it should work.

Anyway, you might have more luck trying the cheat codes. Download the latest cheat DB (you can find it here) and try enabling the corresponding cheat before running the game.

Good luck


----------



## GamerGirl20 (Nov 19, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> GamerGirl20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's been my best bet so far, enabling the cheats, but it still won't let me past the cathedral.


By any chance could he have entered the cheat codes wrong?


----------



## Demote (Nov 19, 2008)

@raulpica!

Thanks a lot - you a freaking *hero!*
I play until the beamer an bam! im in 600 A.D.
It works!

Thanks man, you saved my day!


----------



## raulpica (Nov 19, 2008)

GamerGirl20 said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to help. Enjoy Chrono Trigger


----------



## GamerGirl20 (Nov 19, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> GamerGirl20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tried both. I'm crying now, all I wanted to do is play my favorite game.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 19, 2008)

GamerGirl20 said:
			
		

> Tried both. I'm crying now, all I wanted to do is play my favorite game.


Crap. I'm really sorry I don't have an M3 Real to test it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try to get in touch with Narin.

By the way, you could try to get past that section on no$gba. I heard it works. Try PMing me your save file, I'll try to get past that damned Cathedral


----------



## wangchuck (Nov 19, 2008)

is there a fix like disable saver patch fix on the SuperCard for the dsx? I did the patch and it was stuck at the initializing save screen then i did the max crass method on top of patching it and then it stays in the endless loop in the first time portal.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 19, 2008)

wangchuck said:
			
		

> is there a fix like disable saver patch fix on the SuperCard for the dsx? I did the patch and it was stuck at the initializing save screen then i did the max crass method on top of patching it and then it stays in the endless loop in the first time portal.


Have you patched the rom using BelmontSlayer's patch?


----------



## wangchuck (Nov 19, 2008)

Yep and it gets stuck at initializing save file screen.


----------



## Strider (Nov 19, 2008)

Patching the game with this patch worked for me (M3 real, sakura).


----------



## Punkrox (Nov 19, 2008)

^ Works, I'm passed the warp seen now (I still have the cheat fix on too). Thanks Strider

edit: beat the cathedral too.


----------



## GamerGirl20 (Nov 19, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> GamerGirl20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how to attach a file to the PM...


----------



## Tanas (Nov 19, 2008)

Strider said:
			
		

> Patching the game with this patch worked for me (M3 real, sakura).




That patch works with the Ezflash V as well but its not needed anymore since they have just updated their firmware.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Nov 19, 2008)

Just wondering is the cheats work with the cyclo.


----------



## Gamer (Nov 19, 2008)

GamerGirl20 said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try the patch... someone said it works on M3 Real

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3786


----------



## kazuki_pl (Nov 19, 2008)

guys you've produced 75 pages :3 im impresed


----------



## GamerGirl20 (Nov 19, 2008)

Gamer said:
			
		

> GamerGirl20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stated before, I tried both patches. One patch worked getting me through the portal, but froze at the monster arena, and I am sure it wouldn't get me through the cathedral, the other patch, the M3 patch, makes the rom not even run on my ds.


----------



## YigorX (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## xjenova (Nov 19, 2008)

GamerGirl20 said:
			
		

> Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try narin's cheat.db for the M3 real. It works wonders. I would know since i am already some 5 hours into it.

What firmware version are you using? If you downloaded the cheat and it still doesnt work try downgrading to the 3.9x firmware; thats the one i am using. Also, be sure to select only and only the M3 real/sakura option in the cheat menu. Try running the un-trimmed, clean rom first.

P.S: thanks a lot narin for this fix. you rule


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 19, 2008)

i think it's great to see tht it has english maybe t'was a surprise and so will gta be so...
Nice to see a code released tht works like FFCC
Marvelous work coders


----------



## wangchuck (Nov 19, 2008)

Is there a way to apply both an arm7 fix and BelmontSlayer's patch? I did the max crass on my ct rom but then when i try to use BelmontSlayer's patch, it makes the patched file 0kb. Doing BelmontSlayer's patch first and then arm7 made it work and then it would loop at the first time portal.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How do I fix arm7 and make BelmontSlayer's patch work together? I'm using DSX.


----------



## cracker (Nov 19, 2008)

wangchuck said:
			
		

> Is there a way to apply both an arm7 fix and BelmontSlayer's patch? I did the max crass on my ct rom but then when i try to use BelmontSlayer's patch, it makes the patched file 0kb. Doing BelmontSlayer's patch first and then arm7 made it work and then it would loop at the first time portal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can't because Xdelta (the patching program) checks the binary it is patching to and if it doesn't match it won't apply the patch. You will need to use DSATM per my previous post.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 19, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> wangchuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, that was absolutly strange, I patched for R4 and It works om M3 Real (and not on R4)
And vice versa for the M3 Real patch.


----------



## wangchuck (Nov 19, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> wangchuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, I see. How do I enter the codes using DSATM? Do I just make a .txt file with the code in it then apply it? How do I format the code? Thanks.


----------



## cracker (Nov 19, 2008)

wangchuck said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clau46 (Nov 19, 2008)

thnx for the fix


----------



## wangchuck (Nov 19, 2008)

One last thing, do you need to check any of the boxes under patches like trainer and arm7fix when i apply the cheats? Thanks a lot.


----------



## cracker (Nov 19, 2008)

wangchuck said:
			
		

> One last thing, do you need to check any of the boxes under patches like trainer and arm7fix when i apply the cheats? Thanks a lot.



Yeah Trainer and ARM7 Fix need to be checked. Everything else left alone (unless you want slomo for some reason).


----------



## Perseid (Nov 19, 2008)

After more testing the M3 Real/Sakura cheat set works on M3 Real FW 4.1, but not Sakura 1.12+1.


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 19, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Most of you really made me feel bad for reading trough all this, and seeing how people can be selfish and self-centered!
> (see full post here)


I agree 100% and you're doing a great job removing posts by the losers on this thread.  You shouldn't have to babysit them, so just don't waste too much of your time on them.  Most of us ignore them anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW sorry about the off-topic posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I realized that I was getting out of hand, that's why I stopped.  

ON-TOPIC:
Why isn't the first post of this thread updated with the game fix?  That would save a lot of people from posting the same questions over again and cluttering this thread even more.


----------



## synclaire232 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ugh, I've been trying to fix the Chrono Trigger glitch for what seems like hours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'' I've read previous posts but I think I'm doing something wrong. I'm currently using M3real, I used the dowload patch by using MS-DOS patch file...so what I did all purely by guess is copied the patched.nds file to my games section like usual...when I load the game it get stuck after the white screen 'reading file...' so after it's just black blank screen...Wah, I'm gonna cry.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 19, 2008)

synclaire232 said:
			
		

> Ugh, I've been trying to fix the Chrono Trigger glitch for what seems like hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The patch doesn't work, use the cheat code that stay's on the portal!


----------



## GamerGirl20 (Nov 19, 2008)

xjenova said:
			
		

> Try narin's cheat.db for the M3 real. It works wonders. I would know since i am already some 5 hours into it.
> 
> What firmware version are you using? If you downloaded the cheat and it still doesnt work try downgrading to the 3.9x firmware; thats the one i am using. Also, be sure to select only and only the M3 real/sakura option in the cheat menu. Try running the un-trimmed, clean rom first.
> 
> P.S: thanks a lot narin for this fix. you rule



With the help of Raulpica, I got through the door (well he got me through it). If I run into anymore problems I might downgrade to 3.9, I'm on 4.1X cuz I wanted to try out the State Save option. I am using the M3 cheat and only the M3 cheat.

Does anyone know if M3s will run R4 firmware?


----------



## raulpica (Nov 19, 2008)

GamerGirl20 said:
			
		

> With the help of Raulpica, I got through the door (well he got me through it). If I run into anymore problems I might downgrade to 3.9, I'm on 4.1X cuz I wanted to try out the State Save option. I am using the M3 cheat and only the M3 cheat.
> 
> Does anyone know if M3s will run R4 firmware?


Glad to help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm pretty sure M3DS Real won't run the R4 Firmware, since the hardware is totally different (the one which has the same hardware as the R4 is the M3DS Simply)...

But you could try running Sakura, it might have a different compatibility


----------



## Tanas (Nov 19, 2008)

DON'T! use the patch on the TTDS it will corrupt your card and you will lose everything.


----------



## GamerGirl20 (Nov 19, 2008)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> i think it's great to see tht it has english maybe t'was a surprise and so will gta be so...
> Nice to see a code released tht works like FFCC
> Marvelous work coders


lol I don't think Grand Theft Auto is gonna come out in Japan first.. _*snip_


----------



## maximm (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for all your work guys! I have this game on my SNES, but its kinda hard to take that on the road, so the DS version is perfect for me. I'll probably buy it later when its out in EU, as im kind of a got to have everything whore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But for now, this is the perfect thing. Going to Holland tomorrow, and atleast i have something to play on the trip there, except for Picross. Picross is the best game ever. dot.


----------



## synclaire232 (Nov 19, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> synclaire232 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I see. I'm a total nube and I really apologize for bugging you guys, but I've read so many threads now I'm getting confused as to which one I should read. So the cheat code, copy paste on notepad in the chrono folder? I...have no clue what I'm talking about.


----------



## mythallar (Nov 19, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> If you have a SuperCard DS ONE, press X on the Chrono Trigger icon to access the File Information window. Then press "SET PATCH" and disable "Saver Patch". Press SAVE.
> After that, press X again and press "CHANGE" until you see Save Size: 256.0K.



Does anyone know what this option (Saver Patch) really do? When i disable it, saves for CT will no longer be stored on flash card? If so, will supercard store it in PSRAM? Ram is volatile memory, i don't want to loose my savegames...


----------



## Martiin (Nov 19, 2008)

Perseid said:
			
		

> Ugh. I just earned my dumbass point for the day. For Sakura users - turn soft reset off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how'd you make it work.
i also have the newest m3 sakura

EDIT:just kidding i saw your newer post and you said it didn't work ;[


----------



## Perseid (Nov 19, 2008)

Martiin said:
			
		

> Perseid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have no idea, honestly. Unpatched, untrimmed ROM. Got black-screens with the code on. Noticed soft-reset was on. Turned it off. It worked. People said it worked with soft-reset so I turned it back on and the game still worked. Like I said it just started working and I don't know what I actually did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Note that I can't get the code to work under Sakura. It crashes after he goes into the blue-swirly thing(trying not to spoil). If I use the M3 firmware it works at least past that point.


----------



## DaxIta (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry guys but i can't resist: dunno if anybody already posted it, but this works Perfectly with G6 Lite without anything else LOL. You can't imagine my face yesterday when i was waiting to be pwned at the time gate and then continued to play lolz. Btw it doesn't work with Safe mode, just Force R/W Do Fat, Trim Rom.


----------



## GamerGirl20 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm starting to freak out. Nothing is working on my M3 Real. Belmont's M3 patch makes the rom never load, using the cheat codes for the M3 version doesn't work.


Can anyone with an M3 Real tell me exactly how they got this thing to work?


----------



## ihiphopanonymous (Nov 20, 2008)

anyone care to explain exactly how to use the cheats, what program I need and if it works for R4 1.18?

and if someone already gave an in-depth tutorial, can someone please direct me to the page it's on? I don't want to read 70+pages lol

EDIT: just found the patch...going to try it out

Edit: I patched it and can confirm that it works on R4 1.18...haven't got to the parts that lock up yet though


----------



## tical00 (Nov 20, 2008)

Never understood how to use this based on ROM's.
Anyone got a FAQ?


----------



## thebert (Nov 20, 2008)

Can someone post their usrcheat.dat that has the fix code in it?  Sorry, I have a mac so I can't add it myself.  I also have DSTT so I can't use the patch that's in circulation, unless I wanted a homebrew formatting tool.  Putting out a cheat file would probably make a lot of other peoples lives easier as well.


----------



## Batman55 (Nov 20, 2008)

So I just have to download the usrcheat.dat and enable the AR code? Does anyone have a link to the updated cheat file?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

thebert said:
			
		

> Can someone post their usrcheat.dat that has the fix code in it?  Sorry, I have a mac so I can't add it myself.  I also have DSTT so I can't use the patch that's in circulation, unless I wanted a homebrew formatting tool.  Putting out a cheat file would probably make a lot of other peoples lives easier as well.



http://cheats.gbatemp.net/

or 

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=84991


----------



## tenchan4 (Nov 20, 2008)

works on cyclods using massive cheat database


----------



## gundamx86 (Nov 20, 2008)

hi, I used the patch and I'm using a R4 with 1.18, when I was playing I saved and when I tried to load the file it said the save was corrupted and deleted it, is this just a coincidence? or has this happened to other people?


----------



## thebert (Nov 20, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> thebert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## ball2012003 (Nov 20, 2008)

how are you supposed to save whenever i try to click it it says unable to save at this moment do you have to get to certain point


----------



## Link5084 (Nov 20, 2008)

You know what, I think I'm going to wait until next week until the full working English ROM comes out.


----------



## sub (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello

Anyone with DS-Xtreme managed to get it to work ?


Like everyone with DS-X know, the team has stopped the support. So we always need to use MaxCrassMethod to get new roms to work.

The thing is... When I only patch the rom with the fix, it dont start because i need to apply Arm7fix, but if I apply arm7fix is impossible to apply ChronoFix because i get a 0mb file ....


----------



## GamerGirl20 (Nov 20, 2008)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> You know what, I think I'm going to wait until next week until the full working English ROM comes out.


lol you don't think it will have the same security measures? _*snip_


----------



## zelgadis (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a slot 2 m3 adapter. So anything I can do to fix bugs for mine?


----------



## GamerGirl20 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey, Toni Spumoni, quit editing my messages, _*snip_


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 20, 2008)

Lol, then don't insul- oh wait.


----------



## GamerGirl20 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Lol, then don't insul- oh wait.


lol he won't suspend a girl, what a pussy.


----------



## kendashiro (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm working it with NDSTT 1.16 with the cheats enabled. It works! 
Well, at least after the first warp, there has been no crashes whatsoever.

Thank you for posting the cheat. Cheers, I'm really grateful.
(On the side note, think we can apply this same method to Star wars clone wars Jedi alliance?)
Been wanting to play that game too.)


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 20, 2008)

Im using DSATM  and i use the code(as a .txt) and Mario kart DS as my donor rom  they are all in the same directory......WHAT DO I DO


----------



## flugelboy (Nov 20, 2008)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> You know what, I think I'm going to wait until next week until the full working English ROM comes out.



I give up.

*runs around, flailing arms and weeping desperately*


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 20, 2008)

XxRoxaSoraxX said:
			
		

> Im using DSATM  and i use the code(as a .txt) and Mario kart DS as my donor rom  they are all in the same directory......WHAT DO I DO


dual-screen ass-to-mouth?


----------



## MurdaRisk (Nov 20, 2008)

First off I'm a noob. First actual post in this forum. I read from post 50 - 70 before i decided to post this. I have a m3 ds real. I ran the patch .exe called Run_This_To_Patch_CT. When i run this patch i get 2 more files one called Orignial which is a reduced size from 128 mb to  32 MB and then i get a file called patched which is 0 bytes. Why is this not working for me?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## gukid (Nov 20, 2008)

Who would even want the "US" rom after this.  No 'licensed by nintendo' screen, no 'esrb online' rating intro screen.  This will be the superior version by far.  I may even have to import it.


----------



## TrolleyDaveIsUgly (Nov 20, 2008)

gukid said:
			
		

> Who would even want the "US" rom after this.  No 'licensed by nintendo' screen, no 'esrb online' rating intro screen.  This will be the superior version by far.  I may even have to import it.


Why would there be an ESRB warning about a game that doesn't have online play....


God you're dumb.


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 20, 2008)

WARNING NOOBISH QUESTION AHEAD!!!!!!!!!


I am having a problem with Chrono Trigger DS. I am using DSATM with my R4DS. all the files are in the same folder here is my CHEAT.txt file (below) 

and my DONOR.nds game is mario kart DS..... WHAT AM I DOING WRONG. 

My DSATM settings are

DS GAME: Y:\Desktop\RAR FILES\DSATM\DSATM\2949 - Chrono Trigger (J).nds
Cheat.txt: Y:\Desktop\RAR FILES\DSATM\DSATM\CHEAT.txt
Save As: Y:\Desktop\RAR FILES\DSATM\DSATM\DONOR.nds 

Chrono Trigger DS FIX
0204E364 E3A00000
0204E368 E12FFF1E
0204E6c4 E3A00000
0204E6c8 E12FFF1E

When I time travel for the 1st time( at the fair) it has the swirly blur thing(eh. looks right) for like 10 minutes, you can hear the music,  and the animation is still going but it NEVER STOPS


----------



## cracker (Nov 20, 2008)

sub said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Anyone with DS-Xtreme managed to get it to work ?
> 
> ...



Place the text file with the codes, DSATM, and your donor game (donor.nds) or ARM7 file (donor.bin) into the same folder.

Run DSATM

Select the original game (not patched at all!)

Select the cheat text

Select the patched game to save as

Leave Trainer checked and check ARM7 Fix

Click Autopatch Game!

*For anyone with a CycloDS (and possibly other carts that white screen with the patch)*

Follow the above instructions but before you patch the game:

Click the button with a cracker to switch to Advanced mode

Change the RAM address to 0x23fd000

Then click Autopatch Game!

Note: I'm not sure if it needs an ARM7 fix so try it first without it.


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 20, 2008)

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!! CRACKER


----------



## FunPolice (Nov 20, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> sub said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How come DSATM doesn't have any sort of documentation? Wouldn't it help having a manual so you wouldn't have to tell people over and over how to work it? Or are you the kind of guy that gets off on people asking him what to do?


----------



## Perseid (Nov 20, 2008)

MurdaRisk said:
			
		

> First off I'm a noob. First actual post in this forum. I read from post 50 - 70 before i decided to post this. I have a m3 ds real. I ran the patch .exe called Run_This_To_Patch_CT. When i run this patch i get 2 more files one called Orignial which is a reduced size from 128 mb to  32 MB and then i get a file called patched which is 0 bytes. Why is this not working for me?
> 
> Thanks for the help.



Copy the CT ROM to it's own folder so that nothing is in the folder except the patch and the ROM. Also, do not trim the ROM before patching.


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 20, 2008)

BTW how do I know if its been patched =P  i have done everything cracker says. how do I know if it worked =P


----------



## Daimones (Nov 20, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has got this working with an M3DS Simply yet. I have browsed the thread and haven't seen anything, but I really don't want to read 79 pages. Downloading now and going to give this a try http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3786, anyone have any advice as to what else to do?


----------



## liger13 (Nov 20, 2008)

Daimones said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anyone has got this working with an M3DS Simply yet. I have browsed the thread and haven't seen anything, but I really don't want to read 79 pages. Downloading now and going to give this a try http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3786, anyone have any advice as to what else to do?


just grab the latest cheat database and activate the right set of "hacks"... should work



ps... awwww. thought i was gonna bring it over to page 80


----------



## Daimones (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok cool, I will give it a shot, thanks mate!

*
EDIT:* SEED PEOPLE! =)


----------



## Banger (Nov 20, 2008)

Still waiting for the (U) release and yes I think its worth it, a small OCD I have.


----------



## FunPolice (Nov 20, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> Still waiting for the (U) release and yes I think its worth it, a small OCD I have.


that's not OCD, that's just being dumb.


----------



## potemkin (Nov 20, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> sub said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you kind sir, I can say that thanks to you the problem seems to be solved and the ROM was trimmed to 84mb in my DSTT.

Although I was not facing any problems with the rom stopping or freezing at certain parts I just did it to prevent future problems >_


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

don't insult other members gutentag funpolice, this thread is for discussing CTDS and that only

OnTopic: is it just me or is classic mode far superior to ds mode?


----------



## FunPolice (Nov 20, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> OnTopic: is it just me or is classic mode far superior to ds mode?


lol how?? what does it have that DS mode doesnt?


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

FunPolice said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nostalgia, and the fact that i don't keep having to get my stylus out all the time


----------



## granville (Nov 20, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> OnTopic: is it just me or is classic mode far superior to ds mode?


Well, I liked the new DS mode, but I can see people getting annoyed at having to take their eyes off the action to look at the bottom screen.

Just made it to Zeal! The patch works great and I really appreciated all you hard working crackers who did this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually think the game seems a bit smoother than even the SNES game. And load times are nonexistent of course.

And since I got modded as well as other members, I guess I irritated Toni too. Sorry about that.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 20, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> OnTopic: is it just me or is classic mode far superior to ds mode?


I definitely like classic mode better. DS mode makes you look back and forth between the screens toom much.


----------



## FunPolice (Nov 20, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> FunPolice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol you must not have really tried DS mode if you think you HAVE to use your stylus for ANY of it.


----------



## FunPolice (Nov 20, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it's called the DS for a reason.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tell me one reason why Golden Sun isn't the worst RPG ever made?


----------



## Aftermath (Nov 20, 2008)

After playing for about 4 hours, i saved and closed my DS. Started playing again the next day, only to find out that the savegame was still there, however it was the savegame from before i entered the secret door in the Cathedral. I had already escaped from the castle and was in the future when i saved the day before.
Also, this happened again today, my savegame was reset to back when i just arrived in the future, instead of the one where i was well after finding Robo.

Supercard DS One here, had to disable Patch Saver (or whatever the name was), as well as change the save size to 256, because otherwise i would've been stuck at the Initializing save screen. Any idea if disabling the Patch Saver might be the problem with the saves resetting themselves?


----------



## KingBlank (Nov 20, 2008)

Aftermath said:
			
		

> After playing for about 4 hours, i saved and closed my DS. Started playing again the next day, only to find out that the savegame was still there, however it was the savegame from before i entered the secret door in the Cathedral. I had already escaped from the castle and was in the future when i saved the day before.
> Also, this happened again today, my savegame was reset to back when i just arrived in the future, instead of the one where i was well after finding Robo.



Thats realy weird could be a problem with the rom
my saves are fine


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 20, 2008)

Aftermath said:
			
		

> Supercard DS One here, had to disable Patch Saver (or whatever the name was), as well as change the save size to 256, because otherwise i would've been stuck at the Initializing save screen. Any idea if disabling the Patch Saver might be the problem with the saves resetting themselves?


It's quite possible. When the saver patch is on, the save data is written directly to the save file. When you disable the saver patch, the save data is stored in a seperate bit of memory and then copied to the save file the next time you start up the SCDS1. It's possible that this save memory is losing the data when the system is left off for a while. 

All I can suggest is that every time you're done playing you should immediately turn the DS back on and let it write the data to the file.


----------



## Clannad (Nov 20, 2008)

wooot this game is still so awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



played for 4 hours already
and I just beat Magus


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 20, 2008)

I've no idea where to go.  Guess I'll find a walkthrough


----------



## Cronorei (Nov 20, 2008)

For those with M3 Perfect cards, what did you use as a donor rom and what write method did you use after trying with DSATM?

I tried just using the cheat menu with my M3 manager and got a black screen, and using DSATM with Castlevania OoE as the donor rom the game itself said it could not read it's data, and the listing on the M3 menu had a deformed icon, it also didn't load itself properly like a normal rom would in both cases. I'm not in a rush to get it fixed and working on my M3 as I want to play in no$ and take screenshots of the major changes for to show to my friends, so a PM telling me what I did wrong would be great.

Also run on sentences


----------



## Clannad (Nov 20, 2008)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> I've no idea where to go.  Guess I'll find a walkthrough



where u at?


----------



## granville (Nov 20, 2008)

FunPolice said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does it have ANYTHING to do with Chrono Trigger? I don't have to give a reason why it's one of the best. The majority of gamers agree with the fact it's awesome. Like I said, why bring the game up?

The dual screen mode is nice-looking and performs smoothly, but the out of battle controls are really stiff and just don't work well at all. DS this may be, but having to switch between views while being timed is a bit disorienting. That being said though, I got used to it. But I have a high level of patience, so others may not be so forgiving.


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 20, 2008)

Clannad said:
			
		

> GameSoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



After Marle disappeared, I went to look for the Queen but I have no idea where she is...


----------



## dap1mp13 (Nov 20, 2008)

Any news on getting this to work on *M3 PERFECT LITE*?
I read a lot of stuff but couldn't find a solution.

I can't believe I actually skimmed through 80 pages of this thread.


----------



## granville (Nov 20, 2008)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> Clannad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



the queen is in the cathedral to the left of guardia forest. Go in and touch the sparkle in front of the alter and you'll fight some Nagas. After that, play the organ to access a secret passage to a dungeon.


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 20, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> GameSoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## FunPolice (Nov 20, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> FunPolice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have to use the stylus...




Golden Sun sucked, it's the most generic RPG on the face of the planet. Does everything that's been done before and doesn't do ANY of it particularly well. The fact that you can't even name ONE reason why it's not the WORST RPG ever says quite a lot.


----------



## FunPolice (Nov 20, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> GameSoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol you could have just told him to go to the cathedral


----------



## granville (Nov 20, 2008)

_*snip_

I won't go off topic because I don't want to be modded like you will be. If you want some good reasons why it's good, go here:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=111331

And I suggest you go complain there instead of complaining about it here where it's of no consequence.

You certainly don't have to use the stylus controls, but they are there for scrutiny. They suck IMO (not necessarily to others). It doesn't hurt the game, but like you say, it's DS and that makes them in the place of scrutiny.


----------



## phenixz (Nov 20, 2008)

billiedekidd said:
			
		

> um, does the patch that narin made work on ace kard 2?
> i tried the the patch, but didn't work
> 
> 
> ...



Also have a Acekard with Akio 1.2 and it works well with 11_19_08_USRCHEAT.DAT.zip (first time warp at least ...)


----------



## Goshogun1 (Nov 20, 2008)

I have been playing for a few hours on M3 Real using the cheat code fix. I wanted to go back to the arena from the main game, so I used the games built in soft-reset by pressing, "L,R,Start,Select". After the arena I went back to the normal game, and was going to warp from 600AD to 1000AD, and it froze. Then I turned the DS off, and on again and the time warp worked fine. I am guessing the in-game soft reset messed up the cheat code in some way. I guess I will have to use the M3 Real reset, as the in game soft reset messes it up.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 20, 2008)

It has nothing to do with soft reset. Several people have reported that going into the arena seems to disable the codes.


----------



## dib (Nov 20, 2008)

It could be related to resetting, I've remarked on a few occassions that my Acekard RPG loses cheat functionality if you use the game's reset of start+select+L+R.  I'll have to use the cart's soft reset, or power off+on and reload the game to get them going again.  Usually the latter because Acekard have really been slacking on that thing and it works on maybe 5%-10% of games now days without causing some sort of freezing when enabled.  Chrono Trigger included.


----------



## ugly_rose (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a G6 Real, it's amazing these things still work flawlessy. I still use a 2.x version firmware! Anyway good work on the fixes everyone. I didn't have to patch or anything. I just turned the Non-M3 Real/Sakura code on in case.


----------



## drdeath25 (Nov 20, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> sub said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





This does work for DS-X.... got through the first portal fine, and am able to save properly!  

Just use any game you have already done the arm7 Max Crass method on as the donor rom, and use the first loop fix code (not the m3 one), works like a charm so far.

Thanks!


----------



## Goobaman (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a mostly complete understanding of what's going on with the rom, but what i don't know is why the cheat function doesn't appear for the game. I use r4 @ 1.18 but chrono trigger's codes aren't accessible. Any thoughts?

Edit: Reason I'm asking is because the (I think) patched version i have locks up pretty often, and i can't access the codes, i have the most recent version of the database dl'ed only a few minutes ago, if it helps, the size of the rom i have is 83.91MB.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 20, 2008)

check the rom id thru cheat editor by the r4 company... press the 3 dots (...) beside the game id and select the rom and u will see if the id written in the database is equal to it or not and if it isn't then i suggest either saving the cheatdb u just edited now or create a new userdatabase (usrcheat.dat) and copy paste all the chrono trigger codes (Ctrl+c on the game name in cheat.dat) in that usrcheat.dat so as not to lose that id everytime u download a new database from gbatemp
Hope u got tht

PS>Biggest surprise = English


----------



## Goobaman (Nov 20, 2008)

Interesting...so whoever provided the so-called patched rom must have edited the id? strange... well thanks for the help, though I'm better of finding a clean one since the editor doesn't function on a mac. Thanks again pal.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 20, 2008)

Goobaman said:
			
		

> Interesting...so whoever provided the so-called patched rom must have edited the id?


No. Part of the ID is a CRC of the rom header, which is changed when you patch the rom. The code databases have the ID for the unpatched rom, because there's no need to use a patched rom when you've already got the codes to crack the protection.


----------



## Lametta (Nov 20, 2008)

I tried both fixes and I tried the DSATM editing rom mode but I can't make it work on my Acekard 2.
The only game that works it's with the unpatched one but it has the first time warp bug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyone succeed to make CT work on AK 2?


----------



## Killermech (Nov 20, 2008)

Lametta said:
			
		

> I tried both fixes and I tried the DSATM editing rom mode but I can't make it work on my Acekard 2.
> The only game that works it's with the unpatched one but it has the first time warp bug
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, I'm using AKAIO 1.2. Added the latest cheat database, checked the one to bypass the loop checks and it's working good here.


----------



## Goobaman (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh of course, that makes more sense. well shoot then maybe it's been improperly patched, I'll hunt down a clean copy and just work it with the cheats since this "patch" it's got on doesn't seem to work. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 20, 2008)

Lametta said:
			
		

> I tried both fixes and I tried the DSATM editing rom mode but I can't make it work on my Acekard 2.
> The only game that works it's with the unpatched one but it has the first time warp bug
> 
> 
> ...


Just use the clean rom and the cheats that remove the copy protection. There's no need to patch the rom.


----------



## do_ob (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey guys!

I've read from page ~60 to now and I can't find anything similar to my problem...

I'm trying to get CT to work (obviously) and have d/led the newest cheat.dat and usrcheat.dat... I ofc only put *1* onto my R4DS with YSMenu, but when I switch it on and go to the rom, it doesn't seem to recognise that the cheat is there... 

I had this problem before: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=109...p;#entry1466156
but after switching to ysmenu it seemed to have sorted it. The problem seems to have come back now.

It can't be the R4 or flashcard as I've replaced both since that time. I also copied all my games to a folder on my hard drive before doing a full format on my flashcard and putting everything back on (ysmenu, cheat.dat etc fresh reinstall on the card)

Any suggestions?


----------



## Goobaman (Nov 20, 2008)

You mean that the cheat function isn't available right? That's the same problem I'm having, and the only reason it would be so is if the rom you have is pre-patched, like mine. Destructobot pointed out that the patch changes the ID of the rom, so the cheats don't recognize the game. If you KNOW your rom's not patched, then good luck lol.


----------



## do_ob (Nov 20, 2008)

Goobaman said:
			
		

> You mean that the cheat function isn't available right? That's the same problem I'm having, and the only reason it would be so is if the rom you have is pre-patched, like mine. Destructobot pointed out that the patch changes the ID of the rom, so the cheats don't recognize the game. If you KNOW your rom's not patched, then good luck lol.




Yeah it's unpatched... also other roms that don't have cheats displayed are (currently on my card) dragon ball origins and castlevania: OoE.

Ugh


----------



## Noitora (Nov 20, 2008)

I just defeated the first boss, I'm at level 10 (Crono) what's you level tempers?


----------



## War (Nov 20, 2008)

Haven't started playing yet, I'm trying to beat a PSP game before I move on to this. What's the Silver Sword everyone is talking about, anyway? I played this game such a long time ago I don't remember most things...


----------



## granville (Nov 20, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> I just defeated the first boss, I'm at level 10 (Crono) what's you level tempers?
> I just got to 10,000BC and am at about level 25. It's going to start becoming a challenge with the golems!
> 
> QUOTEWhat's the Silver Sword everyone is talking about, anyway? I played this game such a long time ago I don't remember most things...



It's a renamed weapon for Crono that you get fairly early in the game. I believe it used to be called lode sword. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## zengar (Nov 20, 2008)

well, I'm the last genius who patched his rom and deleted the whole card using dstt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh well...I just lost my...urgh...FF4 save...urgh...wanna...faint....
so guys please, backup your card before using the patched rom on dstt.

anyway, I didn't tried to run the cheat.dat, anyone with dstt tried?


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 20, 2008)

*do_ob:* Try creating a cheat file that only has the Chrono Trigger fix in it and see if that works. Alternately, use DSATM to patch the codes into the Chrono Trigger rom yourself. I wouldn't use the patch that's floating around, I don't think it was created properly.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 20, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow your level is quite big, I don't think it will be much of a challenge


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 20, 2008)

Cannot get this to work on an Acekard 2. The patched ROM gives me 2 white screens and the codes don't work - I have selected the non-M3/Sakura code, saved it, loaded the game the blue screen still loops. Any ideas?


----------



## Rhuarc (Nov 20, 2008)

zengar said:
			
		

> well, I'm the last genius who patched his rom and deleted the whole card using dstt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I did this as well, even lost my save to the same game you did!  LoL...

Anyway, I finally did get the patch working for me on the TTDS...  I am using the large cheat database that they released here.  At first when I tried it I was using Yasu on my TTDS with 1.16.  I confirmed that cheats were working for CT (tried the 999 life one and it worked) but the copy protection patch was not working.

I then tried using the original 1.16 menu (not Yasu) and it worked great!  It must be something in the way that Yasu is enabling that particular cheat that is causing it to stop working.  Hopefully there will be an update for that menu at some point.

Hope this helps others who may be having the same problems I was!

Thanks!
Rhuarc


----------



## zengar (Nov 20, 2008)

oh well, since I wiped out my whole card, I can install the original 1.16 menu without regrets, it's alla blank now    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks for the hint, I'll go with the cheat database later


----------



## lachinay (Nov 20, 2008)

sub said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Anyone with DS-Xtreme managed to get it to work ?
> 
> ...



can't you just patch the clean rom and then swap the arm7.bin file by hand? I assume "MaxCrass" is just a fancy name for that...


----------



## lachinay (Nov 20, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> *do_ob:* Try creating a cheat file that only has the Chrono Trigger fix in it and see if that works. Alternately, use DSATM to patch the codes into the Chrono Trigger rom yourself. I wouldn't use the patch that's floating around, I don't think it was created properly.



The problem as far as I know it's not in the patch, but in the included .bat file. Anyone with a little bit of knowledge can read the bat file and deduce what to do with xdelta. I'm playing the patched rom (on R4) and so far it works flawlessly... i got in the past, got frog in the party, played the organ etc etc

if you want a better explanation, look for my post somewhere in the last 40 pages, I wrote exactly what to do


----------



## Lametta (Nov 20, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> Lametta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, I solved my problem! Now at least the first time warp works fine


----------



## Goshogun1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> It has nothing to do with soft reset. Several people have reported that going into the arena seems to disable the codes.



Actually, I just did 3 tests which proves what I said is true. Not trying to prove you wrong out of spite, I just believe I am right judging from my test results. At the games title screen, without ever going into the Arena, I first pressed L+R+Start+Select to reset the game. Note: This is the games own built-in soft reset, and NOT the M3 real soft reset that you can toggle on/off before loading the game. Every time I did the soft reset at the games title screen, and then loaded my game after the reset, the copy protection kicked in, and the time-warp always gets stuck.

Then I loaded my game 3 times without ever soft resetting, and it worked perfectly each time. 
After that I loaded the arena each time before loading my save, and the time-warp worked without any problems. So, yes the in-game soft reset disables the codes on the M3 Real. The M3 real soft reset is fine though, as it takes me back before the game is even loaded. And also, I always have the cheat switch on, without any manual way to disable in-game. Please try this yourself if you are in doubt of what I say. 

So in closing, do not use the games built-in soft reset, as it shuts off the protection codes. It's kind of annoying, because using that would have made going back and forth between the arena easier. Oh well, you can use the arena before each game session though.


----------



## hellklown (Nov 20, 2008)

A little off-topic but i was just about to ask about the arena/softreset issue (scrolling though 80+ pages takess a while). Thanks to everyone for helping bypass the copy protection, at last I can play my favorite rpg on the go (I don't have a PSP, so I couldn't play the PSX version)
Some noobish questions:
- is the M3 Real soft reset the same as the one in the M3Simply??
- the arena mode works without issues (issues like connection errors, data corruption)??
Thanks in advance


----------



## Goshogun1 (Nov 20, 2008)

hellklown said:
			
		

> - is the M3 Real soft reset the same as the one in the M3Simply??
> - the arena mode works without issues (issues like connection errors, data corruption)??
> Thanks in advance



I believe it is the same reset that the M3 Simply had. So far the Arena works great. It's kind of addictive though, so watch out. There is no wi-fi, only wireless, so I can't imagine it would have a connection error. Also, I don't think it will corrupt your data by using it.


----------



## ranx (Nov 20, 2008)

it appears that the game crashs too on EZ5/EZ5+, even if applying last kernel 1.86d (which is suppose to fix the game)
Does someone have already post smth to overcome this issue, or do we have to wait for a new fix ?


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 20, 2008)

so.... after what must have been a dozen attempts I have got the "cheat" to work on my acekard2 and can confirm it gets me past the first portal.

for those that do not know, you have to download one of the db files from cheats.gbatemp.net , put it into the /__ak2/cheats/ dir on your microSD, then, on your DS go to settings and select the database (even if it already looks as though it is!), go into the patches menu and enable cheats/action replay, then whilst you have the rom selected press B and enable the right cheat....

jeese, they could make it easier really.....


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi, first post.

Patched my CT using DSATM v.4, using a good ol' G6 flash 4G on my big fat original DS - used DoFAT/force R/W and did not trim rom, sailed past first warp sequence and on my way to cathedral. Thanks very much to GBAtemp people who made it possible for me to do this!

BTW, I recommend that anyone who does not have CT working yet keeps trying - or buys the game on sunday when it comes out. I finished this awesome game on the SNES years ago and am looking forward to experiencing it afresh. (I paid over $80 for my SNES cart, no box or instructions, so $40 for the game shouldn't hurt too much if you're really keen to play it!)


----------



## undercarris (Nov 20, 2008)

ranx said:
			
		

> it appears that the game crashs too on EZ5/EZ5+, even if applying last kernel 1.86d (which is suppose to fix the game)
> Does someone have already post smth to overcome this issue, or do we have to wait for a new fix ?




mmm thats strange... it is working for me ... and i have a ezflash V   and i am using the 1.86d update


----------



## logicstorm (Nov 20, 2008)

CHRONO TRIGGER ISNT WORKING ON DS-X!!

So I patch Chrono Trigger with that new fix to prevent the game from freezing after using the gate at the beginning of the game.

Anyway, the patched CT doesn't work and I realize I need to manually patch the rom to manually add a new arm7.

So I do that and now the game works and loads properly! However, when I get to the gate at the beginning of the game it freezes again. It's now like I never even patched CT with the new fix! Why is this happening?

Something I noticed though is that after adding a new arm 7 to Chrono Trigger, the size of the rom went down from 128 to 81 mb. And that's probably why I can't reapply the new fix after adding arm7...because I DID try applying the new fix after arm 7 patching the game but it doesn't work..


Can anyone help?

Is anyone even playing CT on a DS-X?


----------



## HBK (Nov 20, 2008)

logicstorm said:
			
		

> CHRONO TRIGGER ISNT WORKING ON DS-X!!
> 
> So I patch Chrono Trigger with that new fix to prevent the game from freezing after using the gate at the beginning of the game.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but the DS-X is dead, there is no support for it so don't expect these games to work on such a lousy cart (yes, I had one myself and it's a disaster).


----------



## logicstorm (Nov 20, 2008)

drdeath25 said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just tried this... it worked!

Thank you so much


----------



## Rowan (Nov 20, 2008)

1246 posts woowee thats a lot


----------



## cracker (Nov 20, 2008)

lachinay said:
			
		

> sub said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, that will not work. DSATM hooks into the arm7.bin and it is also where the cheat function is placed. So if you swap arm7.bins after it is patched then you are totally undoing the patch.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 20, 2008)

HBK said:
			
		

> logicstorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, I came onto the scene after the whole DS-X thing, but, to be honest, with how cheap slot ones are these days I really don't see why anyone is still using a DS-X.  If it was me I would just buy a new slot-1 and keep the DS-X as a piece of computer game history.


----------



## marcateyou (Nov 20, 2008)

I've played so far into this game up till this point where it requires you to press L + R + A and my L button doesn't work


----------



## Agjsdfd (Nov 20, 2008)

That main character looks like Goku SSJ4.


----------



## Law (Nov 20, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> That main character looks like Goku SSJ4.



Same artist.

Just like Lucca looks like a certain Dragonball character whose name I can't place right now.


----------



## marcateyou (Nov 20, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> That main character looks like Goku SSJ4.
> 
> Well character design is done by Akira Toriyama, same guy as Dragonball and Dragon Quest
> 
> ...



Bulma.


----------



## Banger (Nov 20, 2008)

But was Chrono Trigger out first?


----------



## Law (Nov 20, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> But was Chrono Trigger out first?



Chrono Trigger came out in '95, didn't it? DBZ ended in early '96 iirc.

It was out before GT and SSJ4, though.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 20, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> That main character looks like Goku SSJ4.



heh, I thought he looked like trunks, (but yeah, his hair looks like goku) guess it must have been the sword....


----------



## lachinay (Nov 20, 2008)

(about the DS-X)



			
				cracker said:
			
		

> No, that will not work. DSATM hooks into the arm7.bin and it is also where the cheat function is placed. So if you swap arm7.bins after it is patched then you are totally undoing the patch.



Thanks a lot! I hadn't thought of it. I'm not using the DS-X but a friend of mine is, so he'll be happy to know this (specially 'cos I've done all the patching for him!). 

Somebody can confirm that the patched rom is exactly 87.985.312 bytes big? Thanks a lot.


----------



## dipper145 (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't get this to work on my supercard ds one, if anyone was able to, I would appreciate a PM or a reply on how they did it. Thanks a ton.


----------



## tical00 (Nov 21, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Just wondering is the cheats work with the cyclo.




Nope, not working for me yet


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2008)

tical00 said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mean CycloDS Evo? If so I got it working fine. You'll need Evo tools and create the cheat using that.


----------



## Ryupower (Nov 21, 2008)

tical00 said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have a cycloDS

use ONLY the 1 code (not patching using a PC)

i have it working fine



Spoiler



I am at the 600 A.D where you need Frog to stop the Magus



i using This cheat DB


----------



## garion (Nov 21, 2008)

what page is the solution on? there's currently 84 pages of garbage talk & only 1 of them that matter. thx.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 21, 2008)

garion said:
			
		

> what page is the solution on? there's currently 84 pages of garbage talk & only 1 of them that matter. thx.


Download the latest version of the cheat database and it should have it in it.


----------



## garion (Nov 21, 2008)

I have the CycloDS Evo. What cheat db do I use? thx.


----------



## Ryupower (Nov 21, 2008)

garion said:
			
		

> I have the CycloDS Evo. What cheat db do I use? thx.



this page
pick evoCHEATS


----------



## Criznittle (Nov 21, 2008)

i never noticed it was marle aiding crono with FIRE, when did she learn that trick? (on the box art)


----------



## dap1mp13 (Nov 21, 2008)

damn, still no solution for the M3 Perfect Lite?.....


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 21, 2008)

Check the rest of the thread i know there is like  85 pages but its on there somewhere


----------



## dap1mp13 (Nov 21, 2008)

XxRoxaSoraxX said:
			
		

> Check the rest of the thread i know there is like  85 pages but its on there somewhere



I did, I actually looked through all 84 pages. There was nothing =(


----------



## Aftermath (Nov 21, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> All I can suggest is that every time you're done playing you should immediately turn the DS back on and let it write the data to the file.


So that's it? Just turn it on after i'm finished? Do i have to keep it on a certain amount of time afterwards or just opening it, letting the list appears then shutting it off is enough?

Thanks loads for the help, too.


----------



## Elfeckin (Nov 21, 2008)

ok so seriously...is itworking on m3 lite....yes or no? ive read so many pages and i find that no one has my device...my gf has to play this with me !!! =^) btw they might be giants rule...

also...is there a way to search through a topic...like if i type m3 lite and it shows me all posts within all these pages with m3 lite ?


----------



## Amici (Nov 21, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> sub said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I need help! This doesn't work on my Cyclo =P Anyone got the DSATM patch thingy to work on CycloDS?


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 21, 2008)

Aftermath said:
			
		

> Destructobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you have to keep it on all the time


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 21, 2008)

Aftermath said:
			
		

> So that's it? Just turn it on after i'm finished? Do i have to keep it on a certain amount of time afterwards or just opening it, letting the list appears then shutting it off is enough?
> Just start it back up and it should write the save data to the save file before you get to the menu. I've got a better suggestion now though. The Supercard team has fixed Chrono Trigger with a new update. Go look in the Supercard section.
> 
> *Edit:* Supercard updates:
> ...


Just use the clean rom and the fix in the cheat database


----------



## Amici (Nov 21, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Aftermath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So there's no way to play a patched DSATM ROM for CycloDS users? I'd like to know if it's only me who can't get the DSATM patch to work


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 21, 2008)

Update: passed the cathedral, passed the trial and just warped to the future (ruins), no problems of any kind!

Using: DSATM patched CT rom on G6 Flash 3rd 4G, passcard in slot 1.


----------



## jokster2010 (Nov 21, 2008)

i have an ezflash v and they already fixed chrono trigger for the reset bin thingy so do i still need to patch the rom?


----------



## raulpica (Nov 21, 2008)

jokster2010 said:
			
		

> i have an ezflash v and they already fixed chrono trigger for the reset bin thingy so do i still need to patch the rom?


If you're on 1.86d you just need the clean rom


----------



## Mbmax (Nov 21, 2008)

K1.86d, which you can find here.


----------



## cracker (Nov 21, 2008)

DocL16 said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember that there were some problems with the CycloDS in general when it came to running DSATM patched games. There's something that the cart's patching/boot process breaks. I wish I had one so I could do some testing. Try using 0x237f000 instead of 0x23fd000 with my previous instructions.


----------



## joshwill80 (Nov 21, 2008)

Gonna try this out today. I've read some reviews, but I'm still unclear as to if the multiplayer has any online functions or not, or if it is all local wireless?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Nov 21, 2008)

Spoiler



i just saw a picture of the final boss, and schala......WHAT DOES IT MEAN????????


----------



## Cerial (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi,

I'm trying to run this on a G6 Flash 3rd (slot 2, 2Gb) and just can't make it work. No matter what I do (clean rom, patched with Belmont patcher, patched with DSATM using R4CCE code), the result is always the same: I'm stuck in the "Initializing save file memory. Do not turn the power OFF." screen.

I've tried loading the rom using normal mode, direct copy and safe mode for all roms mentioned above and I still get the same error. Any ideas please?

Edit: I'm using G6 Udisk manager v4.9e and G6 Flash card firmware is 4.8. Not sure if there's anything newer out there, just tried checking G6 Flash official website but that thing looks as dead as something really really really dead.


----------



## plasterdat (Nov 21, 2008)

Does it work on the R4?


----------



## cracker (Nov 21, 2008)

Cerial said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to run this on a G6 Flash 3rd (slot 2, 2Gb) and just can't make it work. No matter what I do (clean rom, patched with Belmont patcher, patched with DSATM using R4CCE code), the result is always the same: I'm stuck in the "Initializing save file memory. Do not turn the power OFF." screen.
> 
> ...



Get the newest manager software. If it still doesn't work then use DSATM with the ARM7 Fix per my previous post.


----------



## PedroTheLion (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey, I tryed running this with the new Userchat file and the cheat active on my DSTT and when i first get to the castle the game freezes and the music loops over. Not only that but after i turned my ds off and on again it completely fucked up my flash card and now it won't boot. Anyone know what this is all about?


----------



## Cerial (Nov 21, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> Cerial said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do. I wondered about the ARM7 fix, but figured it shouldn't be that since the game locks at save init screen, which indicates the piracy check is not being bypassed. But what do I know about this stuff?

Thanks for your response.


----------



## rasputin (Nov 21, 2008)

PedroTheLion said:
			
		

> Hey, I tryed running this with the new Userchat file and the cheat active on my DSTT and when i first get to the castle the game freezes and the music loops over. Not only that but after i turned my ds off and on again it completely fucked up my flash card and now it won't boot. Anyone know what this is all about?



Running a DealExtreme DSTT on 1.16 firmware by any chance ?


----------



## JJBro1 (Nov 21, 2008)

ok now for some reason i get the never ending loop every time i go into any gate with either of the 2 AR codes on or both at the same time, it was working fine a minute ago, what's wrong now? Using cyclods.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 21, 2008)

Going into the arena or using the in-game soft reset (and I'm guessing anything else that takes you back to the title screen) will disable the codes. You'll have to restart the game to get them working again.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 21, 2008)

rasputin said:
			
		

> PedroTheLion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most likely.
(For people that don't know what he's talking about: fake-killer)


----------



## JJBro1 (Nov 21, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Going into the arena or using the in-game soft reset (and I'm guessing anything else that takes you back to the title screen) will disable the codes. You'll have to restart the game to get them working again.


as in starting a new game?


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 21, 2008)

As in restart your DS (or use your flashcart's soft reset), then run the game from the flashcart menu.


----------



## JJBro1 (Nov 21, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> As in restart your DS (or use your flashcart's soft reset), then run the game from the flashcart menu.


i did that and it still gives me the loop.


----------



## cracker (Nov 21, 2008)

Cerial said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is no check related to loading or saving the save data. This is the common error message that games with problematic ARM7 bins throw.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 21, 2008)

JJBro1 said:
			
		

> i did that and it still gives me the loop.


How far are you in the game?


----------



## JJBro1 (Nov 21, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> JJBro1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just beat Heckran


----------



## Bispo Snake (Nov 21, 2008)

DASTM + trainer selected + cheat.txt + R4 1.18, without ARMFix selected, worked. Well... no blank screen at game boot and passed through the first portal. 

I'll try to get to the catedral and report if anything goes wrong. Hope not =D

Thanks for all the people who worked to break this huge ass piracy lock.


----------



## manduchu (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm in the middle of the cathedral and I saved an exited. When I loaded it back later, it keeps freezing.

Could anyone help? :]


----------



## Link5084 (Nov 22, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> sub said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where do I get the patched game? When i try to patch it it says the game could not be patched.


----------



## cracker (Nov 22, 2008)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By that I meant to put in the name of the file to save as. It is the output, not a file needed for input.


----------



## orufus12 (Nov 22, 2008)

can anyone confirm that with the patch the game is playable for its entirety? 
dont mean to sound redundant but have had no problems on my r4 since applying the patch, although i still havent reached the cathedral.


----------



## manduchu (Nov 22, 2008)

Yea, I have the R4 and its fine i guess untill the cathedral.


----------



## cdogw (Nov 22, 2008)

I think I found a possible solution to the m3 perfect lite save problem.

1. Load the original unpatched Chrono Trigger (J) rom to the sd card using the m3 game manager. 

2. Rename the generated .dat file in the NDSSAVE folder as the name of the patched rom (ex. if name of patched rom is patched.nds, rename unpatched rom's .dat as patched.dat)

That should be it. The problem with the m3 game manager loading in the patched rom is that it does not create a .dat file for it. The unpatched rom's .dat is still compatible with the patched rom, so it should work. It did for me anyway. Hope this helps.


----------



## orufus12 (Nov 22, 2008)

so it does freeze mess up at the cathedral with r4?
can anyone else confirm?
and does anyone know if the ezflash v firmware update fixes everything?


----------



## manduchu (Nov 22, 2008)

Well as for me, it does freeze in the cathedral. :/

Still waiting on assistance.


----------



## Bispo Snake (Nov 22, 2008)

Like I said on the older post, I've tried to pass through the catedral and... bingo! Princess Leene is now saved.

I'm on present time now, at the door of the Guardia Castle, just delivering Marle in home. So far, so good.

Repeating: R4 with kernel 1.18 + DSATM + Trainer selected + cheat.txt (the first one that *cracker* posted), no ARMFIX selected and don't updating the cheat database.

Like to thank again all the guys that worked hard on this.
Bispo.


----------



## lachinay (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm on R4 too, I applied the patch via xdelta. 

I passed the first time portal, got frog in the party, played the organ in the cathedral, got back in the present... in short, the game works as a charm


----------



## BurlyEd (Nov 22, 2008)

I am using an unpatched ROM.  
I started CT on my Cyclo v1.5B with the "Game Fix (Non-M3 Real/Sakura Version)" cheat enabled. 
I saved the game in Guardia Castle - 600 A.D. at the first save point.
I copied the save onto my EDGE v1.4 and continued the game without problems.

I did finally manage to screw things up though:
I used the "Save Anywhere" cheat and saved in a room of the castle.
I was unable to continue from that save because after I loaded the save, the door to the room was now *closed *and I was trapped! 
Thank Square Enix for the 3 saves feature.


----------



## liorec (Nov 22, 2008)

hi, has anyone got this to work on an edge flash cart? i would appreciate instructions on how to do this. thanks a lot!


----------



## JJBro1 (Nov 22, 2008)

BurlyEd said:
			
		

> I am using an unpatched ROM.
> I started CT on my Cyclo v1.5B with the "Game Fix (Non-M3 Real/Sakura Version)" cheat enabled.
> I saved the game in Guardia Castle - 600 A.D. at the first save point.
> I copied the save onto my EDGE v1.4 and continued the game without problems.
> ...


why didn't you just use the RTS?


----------



## magus32 (Nov 22, 2008)

Guys where is that rom ? i can't find it, does it works on M3 Simply ? 

Thank you


----------



## Social0 (Nov 22, 2008)

magus32 said:
			
		

> Guys where is that rom ? i can't find it, does it works on M3 Simply ?
> 
> Thank you



don't ask for roms, this is not a rom site.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Nov 22, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Going into the arena or using the in-game soft reset (and I'm guessing anything else that takes you back to the title screen) will disable the codes. You'll have to restart the game to get them working again.



I use the arena first every time I play the game, before going into the main game. Hasn't froze once from simply using the arena before loading the main game.


----------



## JJBro1 (Nov 23, 2008)

out of nowhere my brother's file deleted itself, right when he was going to face lavos, this is what he did so far spoilers ahead: 



Spoiler



I believe he let crono kill himself and he just resurrected him with the crono trigger, he did the lucca sidequest, and he beat the lavos shell.


 does anyone have the save file that's close to his? And does anyone know what went wrong with his game?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 23, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> 64MB. Smaller than I'd have imagined what with the videos being included! I wonder if they put any anti-flashcard protection in it...
> 
> BTW, apparently this was leaked in Hong Kong (as is common). A guy on the Gamefaqs board has it and got it from Hong Kong. This game isn't due out officially until the 20th for Japan. 5 days later than that for the US.



So 2 more days


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 23, 2008)

GBATemp, I need help. I've tried everything, talked to everyone.. but



Spoiler



Crono has discovered that Tata is NOT the Hero of the Middle Ages but it is Frog that supposedly possessed the Badge. The problem is, where the hell is he?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 23, 2008)

GBATemp, thanks for nothing (this refers to everyone except elixirdream, and this is only regarding Chrono Trigger. In fact, GBATemp, thanks for everything)

WHY DID NO-ONE (except elixirdream) SAY THAT CHRONO TRIGGER IS IN ENGLISH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*hey don't laugh at me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 23, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> WHY DID NO-ONE (except elixirdream) SAY THAT CHRONO TRIGGER IS IN ENGLISH


A whole shitload of people kept saying that it had English as well as Japanese, and the release info even says it. Still, a lot of people keep assuming that it's only in Japanese.


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 23, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> GBATemp, thanks for nothing (this refers to everyone except elixirdream, and this is only regarding Chrono Trigger. In fact, GBATemp, thanks for everything)
> 
> WHY DID NO-ONE (except elixirdream) SAY THAT CHRONO TRIGGER IS IN ENGLISH
> 
> ...



If you read the Release Info, it clearly states the Languages are Japanese and English. >_>


----------



## ChaosBoi (Nov 23, 2008)

JJBro1 said:
			
		

> out of nowhere my brother's file deleted itself, right when he was going to face lavos, this is what he did so far spoilers ahead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No idea what went wrong. Might be from using certain cheats maybe? I have an R4 save with the second file having every side-quests done (This includes the Dimensional Vortexes) except for Lost Sanctuary where I only did the first quest. However, every character has a custom name as well as the Epoch so I don't think he would want that though. If memory serves, there was a way to rename your characters but I can't remember where that is. If he still wants my save just for the sake of seeing the ending, I'll try to look for the renamer and put up the save if he wants. 

GameSoul, if you still need help, go inside the Cursed Woods and go behind the bush at the back end.


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 23, 2008)

ChaosBoi said:
			
		

> JJBro1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg, I thought that was just a monster! THANKS!


----------



## JJBro1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ChaosBoi said:
			
		

> JJBro1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what are the custom names? And he said that the game told him his file got corrupted.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Nov 23, 2008)

Crono has my name and everyone else are named after my friends. If the save was corrupted, it must've been cheats or because he turned it off when it was still saving.

EDIT: I just found out how to rename the characters now. If he still wants the save, I'll rename everyone back to their default names before putting it up.


----------



## JJBro1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ChaosBoi said:
			
		

> Crono has my name and everyone else are named after my friends. If the save was corrupted, it must've been cheats or because he turned it off when it was still saving.


how would you send the save to me?


----------



## ChaosBoi (Nov 23, 2008)

I can just upload it and PM you. Then you save it and download it. Depending on what kind of flashcart you're using, you might need to convert it first though. If you're using an R4 as well, then you don't need to convert it. As mentioned in the edit on my last post, I just found out how to rename the characters.


----------



## JJBro1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ChaosBoi said:
			
		

> I can just upload it and PM you. Then you save it and download it. Depending on what kind of flashcart you're using, you might need to convert it first though. If you're using an R4 as well, then you don't need to convert it. As mentioned in the edit on my last post, I just found out how to rename the characters.


ok pm it to me.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Nov 23, 2008)

Actually I decided to upload it to the site instead since I figured someone might want to use it as well. Here's the link to the save file:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3813


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 23, 2008)

If people are reaching Lavos already (with side quests complete) then they've either dumbed the game down a great deal from the SNES version, or people are using walkthroughs, (unless they haven't slept since the rom was uploaded), this is really a game that you should find your own way through (at least first time round), it has the reputation it does because it is such a rewarding adventure - don't rush it!

It took me several attempts over the course of a week just to figure out how to beat Lavos, no GameFaqs back in the mid 1990s!


----------



## Proinsias (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm sorry I don't want to search 90 pages; I have an R4 and I applied the cheat to Chrono Trigger. The game works fine, but I can't save. I've played over an hour but the menu point always tells me "you cannot save at this time"

Can someone please help me out?


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 23, 2008)

mechagouki said:
			
		

> If people are reaching Lavos already (with side quests complete) then they've either dumbed the game down a great deal from the SNES version, or people are using walkthroughs, (unless they haven't slept since the rom was uploaded), this is really a game that you should find your own way through (at least first time round), it has the reputation it does because it is such a rewarding adventure - don't rush it!
> 
> It took me several attempts over the course of a week just to figure out how to beat Lavos, no GameFaqs back in the mid 1990s!
> 
> ...



you can only save on the world map or a save point


----------



## Proinsias (Nov 23, 2008)

Ahh, thanks! I'm dumb.


----------



## FTommy (Nov 23, 2008)

Rhuarc said:
			
		

> zengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can someone give me a direct link to THAT cheat database?


----------



## Chhrono (Nov 23, 2008)

hi!
can anybody help me?
i played yesterday The whole day to get the flying epoch and finish the last sidequest afer that my emulator crashed and my savegames vanished.

does anybody have a savegame near gaining the flying epoch?


----------



## Cronorei (Nov 23, 2008)

mechagouki said:
			
		

> If people are reaching Lavos already (with side quests complete) then they've either dumbed the game down a great deal from the SNES version, or people are using walkthroughs, (unless they haven't slept since the rom was uploaded), this is really a game that you should find your own way through (at least first time round), it has the reputation it does because it is such a rewarding adventure - don't rush it!
> 
> It took me several attempts over the course of a week just to figure out how to beat Lavos, no GameFaqs back in the mid 1990s!


I've been playing since the game was dumped and just finished all the bonus content a short while ago. My file has about 33 hours on it, I've worked at least 24 hours at my job this week since the game was dumped.

CT is not a long game at all, I generally finish the story on the snes in 15-20 hours on an initial playthrough, and 7 or less hours on new game+. The new content adds 5 or 6 hours I'd say.


Also I never saw if there was a special fix for M3 Perfect cards so far in this thread, as I've yet to get the game to run with the trainer attached. Time to check the most recent pages on that since i know I'm not the only one with this problem.


----------



## Chhrono (Nov 23, 2008)

well i manage to get to the side quest after 12 houres


well you dont need more  than 20 houres to complete the game


----------



## aphirst (Nov 23, 2008)

It's a truly brilliant game, deserving of its reputation and this remake.
I like the 2D-ness of the Graphics - it feels more Nostalgic :3

Oh Sod it. I'll donate this post so that one of the other refreshers can have Post #1337. Because I'm a nice guy.


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 23, 2008)

Good game, I couldn't resist playing it before the US release


----------



## Cronorei (Nov 23, 2008)

Well now I have the rom working, it's still launching weirdly but it's working.

Now I can't figure out how to get my no$gba save that I converted to a M3 type save to work. The M3 saver manager keeps crashing on me, anyone have an idea?


----------



## aphirst (Nov 23, 2008)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> Good game, I couldn't resist playing it before the US release








 You didn't make reference to having post #1337 !?
What a waste of generosity. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've gotten rid of the ROM for now - I'll wait for the (E) ROM before I play it through to the end.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Nov 23, 2008)

mechagouki said:
			
		

> If people are reaching Lavos already (with side quests complete) then they've either dumbed the game down a great deal from the SNES version, or people are using walkthroughs, (unless they haven't slept since the rom was uploaded), this is really a game that you should find your own way through (at least first time round), it has the reputation it does because it is such a rewarding adventure - don't rush it!
> 
> It took me several attempts over the course of a week just to figure out how to beat Lavos, no GameFaqs back in the mid 1990s!



It doesn't take that long to beat the game, and using a walkthrough would certainly make it seem longer if you ask me. It only took me about 21-22 hours to get to where I am with a normal run while in the SNES and PS1 version, it took about 15 hours.


----------



## Maggeh (Nov 23, 2008)

mechagouki said:
			
		

> If people are reaching Lavos already (with side quests complete) then they've either dumbed the game down a great deal from the SNES version, or people are using walkthroughs, (unless they haven't slept since the rom was uploaded), this is really a game that you should find your own way through (at least first time round), it has the reputation it does because it is such a rewarding adventure - don't rush it!
> 
> It took me several attempts over the course of a week just to figure out how to beat Lavos, no GameFaqs back in the mid 1990s!



Well, you know, some of us have played the game and beat it 12 years ago. It's also rather short for a rpg, should only take people 20-25 hours to beat on their first play.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 24, 2008)

I guess if you have nothing else to do it seems like a short game.............however when I played the original I was working full-time and had little free time for games, now I work and have a 2 year old son to soak up what little spare time I have! If i manage 1/2 an hour on the DS before I go to sleep at night I'm doing well, 20-25 hours will take me the next 6 weeks...................Those of you who have unlimited time for gaming should make the most of it, I think i was last in that position around the time Link's Adventure came out on the NES!


----------



## cracker (Nov 24, 2008)

Cronorei said:
			
		

> Well now I have the rom working, it's still launching weirdly but it's working.
> 
> Now I can't figure out how to get my no$gba save that I converted to a M3 type save to work. The M3 saver manager keeps crashing on me, anyone have an idea?



To convert between many different formats use the online savegame converter. The no$gba sav must be named exactly as the game on your m3 or it will fail to load the save. If it still fails to load then use an older version of the m3 manager. I've had the crashing problem before and that worked around the problem for me.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 24, 2008)

aphirst said:
			
		

> Awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why? anything special about the E version?


----------



## cracker (Nov 24, 2008)

To the TTDS owners: Did the patched game totally nuke your TTDS cart or just the microSD's contents? Also did you try the unpatched game to see if it had any problems with it?


----------



## aphirst (Nov 24, 2008)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> aphirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like waiting for the ROM of my region - it adds suspense and authenticity to piracy


----------



## Searinox (Nov 24, 2008)

Now that all the patching issues are out of the way and my save is safe from PSRAM corruption, I will voice my opinion on the game.

Okay... here goes...

*I am a first time Chrono Trigger player.*

Le gasp! =O ...well, actually not a first-timer. I played the SNES version 4 years ago on the emulator, but I got stuck very early in the game. I remember liking it some, and loving the music. A few days of trying then I gave up. Over the years I didn't bother looking up any guides because I don't like the spoil. Really I'd rather not figure out a game for years than use a guide even once, the feel bothers me just that much.

Today I am playing Chrono Trigger on the DS. I got unstuck on my own and managed to progress... fairly deep into the game. I'd say I'm at about 75%. At least I believe so, I'm still missing two portals in End of Time. I have 22 hours played and I'm loving it. I am currently sidequesting. A very enjoyable adventure with great story great characters great music... the only disappointment I feel is that they could have polished the graphics or sound effects so much more but didn't... oh well what does it matter? I'm caught in its magic and I'm starting to understand why so many gamers raise it to the status of legend. I've noticed that the last two days of playing it I have been smiling constantly. That is a very, very rare thing to 'Trigger' in me, probably only 3 or 4 games ever did. I can feel the enthusiasm. Looking beyond tomorrow I realize it is one of those games that will make me shed a tear or two when it'll be over. Wonderful.


----------



## cracker (Nov 25, 2008)

*@TTDS users* (and possibly others -- CycloDS, EDGE?)

A good patch.


----------



## arrival (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi is there a way to change the font size in this game.  The letters are incredibly tiny and almost unreadable for me.


----------



## Wizard298 (Nov 25, 2008)

Ug, I can't get my edge card to acctivate cheats, I enabled and took the edgecheats.dat from the cheat database and renamed it cheats.dat

I load up chrono trigger and it won't ask me if I want to enable cheats and I used R4cce to enable chrono trigger cheats... can someone help me out as to why it's not asking me to enableing cheats?


----------



## bluekeeper (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey everyone I have an r4DS and i just can't get this to work....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I tried just a clean rom and the anti-piracy cheat and i just get a screen with unable to load data please reset cartridge on it.
I then tried patching it (which i dont really know how to do) and i put that on my R4 and when i run that i got 2 white screens.

I have the lastest kernel and i have the latest cheat database but i just can't get it to work


----------



## cracker (Nov 26, 2008)

bluekeeper said:
			
		

> Hey everyone I have an r4DS and i just can't get this to work....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since the game requires an ARM7 fix noone will be able to post a legal patch (since it would contain the copyrighted code of the arm7.bin used to fix it). So what you need to do is use DSATM to patch the game with the ARM7 Fix option and a compatible arm7.bin donor in the same directory -- donor.nds or donor.bin.


----------



## bluekeeper (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok i have downloaded the arm7fixa and the dsatm but i still don't really get what i need to do.
sorry i have never done this before im used to just downloading the .nds file and putting it on my R4


----------



## Wizard298 (Nov 26, 2008)

FUUCKING YAY BABY I GOT IT WORKING!!!!!!

If someone wants to know how and is having problems getting it working on a flash cart let me know I will help ya out!


Edit: sorry for my social outburst! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 You may continue with your normal thread conversations!


----------



## JJBro1 (Nov 26, 2008)

Wizard298 said:
			
		

> FUUCKING YAY BABY I GOT IT WORKING!!!!!!
> 
> If someone wants to know how and is having problems getting it working on a flash cart let me know I will help ya out!
> 
> ...


do you know how to patch the rom and getting to work on the cyclods without having to enable the AR cheat everytime?


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 26, 2008)

Wizard298 said:
			
		

> FUUCKING YAY BABY I GOT IT WORKING!!!!!!
> 
> If someone wants to know how and is having problems getting it working on a flash cart let me know I will help ya out!
> 
> ...


This would be appropriate about 70 pages ago.


----------



## Wizard298 (Nov 26, 2008)

JJBro1 said:
			
		

> Wizard298 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you tried the patch in the download section?

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3786


Sorry about that, I just could not contain my excitement, hey thats what women do ya know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Besides, I just got home a bit ago and just fiddled with it and used R4cce to edit the game id and bam got it to work.


----------



## Tanas (Nov 26, 2008)

Wizard298 said:
			
		

> JJBro1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or he could download the latest 1.5 firmware.
http://cyclopsds.com/downloads/evo-firmware-1.5.zip


----------



## JJBro1 (Nov 26, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Wizard298 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already have the latest firmware and i just downloaded the patch, what do i do now? do you think this patch will work with the US version when it gets dumped?


----------



## Tanas (Nov 26, 2008)

Nothing, all you need is the latest firmware, plus the patch doesnt work for the cyclods.


----------



## cracker (Nov 26, 2008)

R4 users that *still* need help read this.


----------



## JJBro1 (Nov 26, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Nothing, all you need is the latest firmware, plus the patch doesnt work for the cyclods.


ok how do i patch it? What tools do i need?


----------



## ChaosBoi (Nov 26, 2008)

Pretty much what you need should come in the zip file. Rename your rom to original.nds or something and run the .bat file. Then a copy should appear called patched.nds or something like that. It's slightly smaller than the original but that's normal. Copy that over and it should be done. I recommend the anti-piracy code if you want to use cheats though because the patched version doesn't allow you to use them for some reason.


----------



## JJBro1 (Nov 26, 2008)

i tried the patched rom on a cyclods with the new firmware and when i booted it up i got two white screens, why is that?


----------



## Tanas (Nov 26, 2008)

You dont have to patch it if you have the latest firmware.


----------



## JJBro1 (Nov 26, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> You dont have to patch it if you have the latest firmware.


i'll get the never ending time warp. Let me try again.


----------



## JJBro1 (Nov 26, 2008)

JJBro1 said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nvm i don't need to patch anything, guess i haven't tried it since i updated. Cyclo wins again!


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Nov 26, 2008)

Next time, please edit your posts.

And the Cyclo update notes say they have a fix included, don't they?


----------



## martin88 (Nov 26, 2008)

Is JAP version's save compatible with USA version?


----------



## cracker (Nov 26, 2008)

martin88 said:
			
		

> Is JAP version's save compatible with USA version?



Sorry, my time machine is broken. The US version hasn't been rls'd yet so there is no way to tell.


----------



## liger13 (Nov 26, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> martin88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, youd best get that fixed ASAP...


----------



## Skyline969 (Nov 26, 2008)

Is this game working fully on the M3 Real yet? I hope it is by the time I get my M3 and put M3 Sakura 1.12+1 on it.


----------



## pmurph (Nov 26, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> R4 users that *still* need help read this.


i dont understand the second line? im not asking where to get anything,more what anything actually IS , thanks!


----------



## cracker (Nov 26, 2008)

pmurph said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the rls number of the donor game.


----------



## pmurph (Nov 26, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> pmurph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


donor game being the origonal rom? also,rls number? sorry ,like that last guy said im used to just copying the nds file onto my r4 but for chrono trigger im prepared to get my hands dirty


----------



## saiken122 (Nov 26, 2008)

has anyone tried making chrono trigger to work on the EDGE card ?


----------



## cracker (Nov 26, 2008)

pmurph said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately I don't have access to an EDGE card but you may want to try the R4 fix DSTT fix.


----------



## bluekeeper (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey Cracker thanks for the guide its working now


----------



## pmurph (Nov 26, 2008)

ahh thanks alot i get it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 much obliged!

EDIT:it worked! your a lifesaver cracker!


----------



## Narin (Nov 26, 2008)

At any rate folks, I fixed up the piracy bypass cheat for Chrono Trigger DS (USA), Enjoy!
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=118540


----------



## JJBro1 (Nov 27, 2008)

does anyone know how to get the U version working on the cyclods without the AR cheats? I know i can just use the J rom but i want to use the U rom. Don't ask why.


----------



## daquiri (Nov 27, 2008)

Excuse me for not having read the whole thread, but I'm having an issue.

I am playing the game on a M3 Real using the cheats from the cheat.db, and everything has worked fine until now.

After I defeat Dalton on the Aero-Dalton Imperial, my party tries to control the Epoch but it loops over and over again without progressing.

I didn't have any issues at other well-known spots like the timewarps, this is the only time this happened.

Can anyone tell me how i can fix this? Is this a known issue?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## radisonfire (Nov 28, 2008)

Ok... I am running a M3 Perfect Lite....What the hell do i do in steps to get this to work, ive been tweaking with it for awhile and to no avail. Someone please help me and my M3 PL out..


PLZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Nov 28, 2008)

94 pages and still not working eh?

God but is it possible this game just sucks? No? Didn't think so.

40 bucks ie not 30 bucks, but you just said the game was great. Yeah you, you said it didn't suck or did I hear wrong to the above remark?

And hmm in a couple of days it's DECEMBER!! Which just happens to contain CHRISTMAS!!
What, you'd rather get something else that you have to buy because you can't steal it?

I guess you really DO think CT sucks, because it's not worth buying according to you.

Blimey, they get to steal game after game after game, and when they discover a really good game, that they can't get for free, they go totally nutso.

Myself, I'm looking forward to getting Age of Empires: Mythologies, because it's my kinda game. I have a downloaded file to fuss with for a few days, but even though I don't 'need' to buy it as I already have it, I actually DO like to buy the games I deem actually good games.

So, is it possible everyone whining in the thread, is really just a cheap bugger in denial?

Go out and buy the game, or stop claiming it is actually any good. Make your choice.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 28, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> 94 pages and still not working eh?
> 
> God but is it possible this game just sucks? No? Didn't think so.
> 
> ...



I can't because square in their infinite wisdom decided that Europeans don't want it until some time after xmas

but it works on my acekard2 fine anyway

*walks off humming "professional pirate"*


----------



## martin88 (Nov 28, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> 94 pages and still not working eh?
> 
> God but is it possible this game just sucks? No? Didn't think so.
> 
> ...


I agree. I've bought games (ie. Orcs and Elves) before when it doesn't work on my EZ-Flash IV.

But luckily, Chrono Trigger is working perfectly on EZ-Flash IV with the new official update. I guess I don't need to buy it.


----------



## WhiteFang (Nov 30, 2008)

My Chrono Trigger (J) froze after fighting the golem. First time i guess.
Never froze before. Have the piracy bypass cheat on.

Help Please. Thanks.

Now it freezes immediately after. What is happening?


----------



## rynstrom (Dec 2, 2008)

Wizard298 said:
			
		

> Ug, I can't get my edge card to acctivate cheats, I enabled and took the edgecheats.dat from the cheat database and renamed it cheats.dat
> 
> I load up chrono trigger and it won't ask me if I want to enable cheats and I used R4cce to enable chrono trigger cheats... can someone help me out as to why it's not asking me to enableing cheats?



just rename it cheats.dat and enable the cheats function at boot-up.


----------



## JustRob (Dec 2, 2008)

What is the game ID for this game?


----------



## JustRob (Dec 3, 2008)

bump, need to know it


----------



## Narin (Dec 3, 2008)

JustRob said:
			
		

> What is the game ID for this game?


http://cheats.gbatemp.net


----------



## JustRob (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks but I also need a walk through walls cheat for the (J) version of Chrono Trigger. In a cheat.dat file please, 'cause every time I try to add codes to it myself it gets corrupted or something


----------



## JustRob (Dec 4, 2008)

bump


----------



## Rukario485 (Jan 3, 2009)

I have aproblem. I'm playing on the M3DSReal and have the game and the patch and the game works fine except one thing. When I try to save, on the overworld or savepoint doesn't matter, it freezes and just says: "Saving data. Do not turn the power OFF". The music is still playing too. I left it for one day on and nothing happended. Does anyone know what to do? And When I start again a new game, and saved before, the continue option doesn't appear but the save is there when I try to save. 
I hope anyone can help me.

greetz
Rukario485


----------



## LoudMaximus (Apr 6, 2009)

apologies if this is covered somewhere in the previous 93 pages,but every time i try restart the game it tells me the data is corrupted,and to press a to delete.is there something im doing wrong?the save file is set to 256kb and the patch is disabled


----------



## Deadm4n (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi, i've got stupid problem. I'm using M3 Adapter [Slot 2] and i don't know exactly how to add cheats. I made file *.txt with code:
0204E364 E3A00000
0204E368 E12FFF1E
0204E6c4 E3A00000
0204E6c8 E12FFF1E
And I add this file when i was writing rom to my sd card. Result - two black screens... I can add that i changed arm7 in my rom, becouse game was stopping in 'Initializing...'


----------



## GameWinner (May 2, 2011)

Fanofgames213 said:
			
		

> I love this game!


Um, your kinda bumping an old thread here.


----------



## miruki (May 2, 2011)

I don't see why it shouldn't be allowed to comment on older release discussion threads.

I mean, stating the obvious is not really more useful either.


----------

